# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  odgoj jedinaca

## Trina

Što se tiče jedinaca...Imam dosta prijatelja jedinaca i svima im je žao što nemaju brata ni sestru.Ali ono,baš svima.A pričala sam i s nekim mamama jedinaca i one ne mogu prežaliti što su rodile samo jedno dijete iz ovog ili onog razloga.I meni je nezamislivo imati samo jedno dijete i mislim da mi nijedan razlog nebi bio dovoljno dobar da se baš svjesno odlučim na tako nešto.Mame jedinaca koje nemate namjeru više rađati,nemojte se uvrijediti,ovo je isključivo moje osobno viđenje stvari.Ja nekako razmišljam da je svaki početak najteži.Pa tako treba izgurati njihove male godinice i naše nespretne početke. A za mene je baš pravo bogatstvo imati više djece.Ali eto,svi smo mi drugačiji

----------


## iridana2666

Što se jedinaca tiče, baš nekako imam drukčiju sliku. Oko mene je jako puno jedinaca (moja vjenčana kuma, dvije jako bliske prijateljice, djeca naših prijatelja....) i svi su mi oni reklid a ni trenutka ne žale što su jedinci i da nikad nisu poželjeli sestru ili brata. Od naših prijatelja kći (ima 16 godina) 'zaprijetila' je roditeljima da ima se ne bi slučajno desilo da dobiju još jedno dijete jer da se ona onda seli iz kuće   :Laughing:  , a oni su nam potvrdili da jo oduvijek bila jako samostalna i da često ne želi biti ni u društvu već je kao 'dovoljna sama sebi' (inače vrlo inteligentno dijete i razumno za svojih 16 god).
Moja vjenčana kuma, njoj je 36 godina, kaže da NIKAD nije ni pomislila na brata ili sestru i da je sasvim bila (i još uvijek jest) sretna i zadovoljna kao jedinica, a da i sama priželjkuje samo jedno dijete.
Sve je to individualno. 
Ja nisam tipična nemajka   :Grin:   - mrzila sam trudnoću, rodila elektivnim carskim, nisam dojila, ne zanimaju me djeca ispod 3 godine (dapače, idu mi na živce, ali - užasno!), odlazila po 15 dana sama na GO u inozemstvo dok su mi djeca bila ispod godine dana, volim sebe, svoju slobodu, volim si priuštiti lijep stan, auto, garderobu, putovanja - zato mi je dovoljno ovo dvoje (a nekad mi je i to previše).
Pored malih beba, duže od 15 min  :No-no: , a ako urlaju, dam petama vjetra.

----------


## sladjanaf

ja znam nekoliko jedinaca i osim što nemam pojma žale li za potencijalnim bratom ili sestrom, moram primjetiti da us svi odreda izrazito sebični i samoživi. a drugačiji niti ne mogu biti kad u životu ništa, ali baš ništa, od čokolade do roditeljske pažnje nisu morali dijeliti s bilo kim.

sad to netko može zvati individualnošću, no za mene je sebičnost. to je jedna od stvari za koju ne želim da mi djeca niti čuju, a kamoli usvoje.

i da nadodam, da ne bi bilo nesporazuma: pričam iz iskustva, znači, o ljudima koje osobno poznajem. Moj post se ne odnosi na vas, vaše rođake, kumove, poznanike.

----------


## iridana2666

Znam i one koje nisu jedinci pa su sebični, zato kažem da je sve individualno.

----------


## MGrubi

da li je sebičnost urođena ili stečena osobina?

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Evo ja sam mama jedinca i mogu reći da je svakakav ali sebičan stvarno nije! I dijeli sve sa svima, od igračaka do čokolada i bombona, još ako mu kažeš "ne mogu, hvala" dolazi još tristo puta dok ne popustiš  :Razz:

----------


## Anci

Slažem se da je to individualno.
Ali mi smo uvijek htjeli imati više od jednog djeteta. Imamo dvoje. I zadovoljni smo  :Grin:  

Ja imam i brata i sestru i oni su stvarno moje bogatstvo. Troje je već prava ekipa  :Grin:  
I MM ima sestru. Kad se mi skupimo sa svom našom djecom...
Ma to mi je...  :Heart:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Slažem se da je to individualno.
> Ali mi smo uvijek htjeli imati više od jednog djeteta. Imamo dvoje. I zadovoljni smo  
> 
> Ja imam i brata i sestru i oni su stvarno moje bogatstvo. Troje je već prava ekipa  
> I MM ima sestru. Kad se mi skupimo sa svom našom djecom...
> Ma to mi je...


  :Klap:   za vas Anci!!!

Tako je bilo kad sam ja bila mala! Moja mama sa dvije sestre, rođake da ne spominjem, bilo nas je po dvoje djece od svakog, pa su nam sva obiteljska okupljanja bila pravi mali praznici  :D

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ja sam jedinica. Moja mama je izbor napravila svjesno razmišljajući o svojem djetinjstvu i mladosti. Uvijek je bila u sjeni mlađe sestre. Njoj je bilo sve podređeno. Moja mama se puno puta osjećala nevoljeno i to pokušavala nadaknaditi. Zato i dan danas obrađuje vrt u kući svojih roditelja i održava tu istu kuću dok je njena sestra hladna i bilo joj je najvažnije podjela te iste kuće. 
Mama se uvijek bojala da neće biti pravedna prema dvoje djece i da će jedno patiti kao šta je ona. Danas joj je malo žao, ali meni i ne previše. 
Imala sam uvijek svu pažnju koja mi je trebala, mislim da sam uspješna, familiju i posao imam.
Da li ću ja imati više djece? Ne znam, mislim da hoću.

----------


## Ivana2

Ja sam jedinica u tate jedinca kojem je mama isto bila jedinica. Svi troje smo izuzetno samosvjesne osobe sklone odlučivanju na svoju ruku. Rijetko tražimo pomoć iz okoline, nismo skloni kompromisima, teško podnosimo autoritete... I nije to tako loše kako zvuči. Zapravo ima više koristi nego mana.
Moja mama ima dva brata i sestru, a njihovi odnosi su toliko zamršeni da je meni to totalno naporno. Uglavnom, većina koji imaju braću kažu da je obično sve lijepo dok netko ne osnuje svoju obitelj ili dok ne umru roditelji.
Koliko sam ja o tome čitala, ne postoje velike razlike između jedinaca i ostalih, ali postoje zanemarive prednosti jedinaca: obično su jedinci obrazovaniji i naginju intelektualnim pozivima, manje su frustrirani jer rjeđe dolaze u sukobe kakve imaju braća, malo su suzdržaniji u druženju, ali imaju više prijateljstava izvan kuće dok su braća često upućena jedni na druge. Zato su jedinci manje usamljeni u odrasloj dobi jer su naučeni uspostavljati kontakte izvan obiteljske sredine. Ja se u ovome totalno prepoznajem, a prepoznajem i većinu svojih poznanika koji imaju braću i sestre.
Ja imam jedinca, ali voljela bih imati još djece, ne zato da M ima društvo nego zbog istih razloga radi kojih sam željela i njega.

----------


## maria71

Ja sam jedinica, jako sam sebična i zločesta. Mrzim kad nisam u centru pažnje. I imam jedinca sina kojeg ću odgojiti na svoju sliku i priliku.   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> Moja mama ima dva brata i sestru, a njihovi odnosi su toliko zamršeni da je meni to totalno naporno. Uglavnom, većina koji imaju braću kažu da je obično sve lijepo dok netko ne osnuje svoju obitelj ili dok ne umru roditelji.


Vidiš, opet uz naglašavnaje činjenice da je sve individualno i da ne možemo generalizirati, ja uopće nemam ovakvo iskustvo kao ti.

I kao što je gore napisala Ana i mamino zlato.

Ako se jedno dijete osjeća zapostavljeno, isključiva je to greška roditelja. Ja svoju djecu volim jednako i nijedna nije zapostavljena na račun druge.
Kad bi jedna od njih osjećala da volim drugu više od nje i da je zanemarujem, imam neke iskrivljene kriterije, osjećala bih se da sam totalno fulala.

Ja sam se sa svojom sestrom još više zbližila odkad smo postale mame. I nije to samo do toga da sad imamo više tema. Ne znam to objasniti, ali nekako smo bliže...

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Ja sam jedinica i uvijek sam žalila zbog toga.
Razmazili su me jer sam djedi i baki bila jedino unuče (moja mama jedino dijete nakon 10 poroda  :shock: ).

Uvijek sam dobijala sve što sam željela, doslovno mi je baka na štakama cijedila naranču   :Embarassed:  . kad sam razmišljam o tome dala bi si pljusku. 
i razmišljala sam da ću biti ko iridana, uvijek sebi na prvom mjestu ako (ikad) rodim djecu. ali sa tom mojom kompliciranom trudnoćom sve mi se promijenilo u glavi. i naravno da ne želim ostati na jednom djetetu. više od dvoje mojih i muževljevih gena bi bilo previše   :Smile:  .

i da, mm je dobio seku sa 20godina tako da je i on praktički jedinac i slaže se sa mnom.

----------


## sofke

ja bi imala još jedno kad bi se rodilo sa tri godine  :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

> Ja sam jedinica, jako sam sebična i zločesta. Mrzim kad nisam u centru pažnje. I imam jedinca sina kojeg ću odgojiti na svoju sliku i priliku.


Da se ponovim - ja pričam iz iskustva, znači o ljudima koje poznajem osobno, koje gledam kako se ponašaju. 

Tebe ne poznam - možda jesi, a možda i nisi takva. No meni je to nebitno. Nije da ćeš sa mnom na ljetovanje ili da ćeš mi biti radna kolegica   :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

> ja bi imala još jedno kad bi se rodilo sa tri godine


a tko ne bi   :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

ja ne mogu zamisliti da se posvađam sa sestrom. onako, životno posvađam. ona još nema djece, jako smo bliske, obožava moju djecu i oni nju. pet godina je mlađa od mene i trenutno vodi sasvim drukčiji život od mene, naravno. 
ne mogu zamisliti niti jednu jedinu stvar koja bi nas posvađala. s njenim dečkom se super slažemo, juraj kaže da je on njegov najbolji veliki prijatelj. 
moje iskustvo s jedincima (npr. moja mama) je takvo da oni ne žale zbog toga jer ne možeš žaliti za nečim što nisi upoznao. to je kao da ja žalim što nisam imala još braće/sestara. 
druga stvar je što mi koji nismo jedinci i koji se dobro slažemo sa svojom braćom/sestrama znamo koliko je to bogatstvo.   :Heart: 

a u ovo da će jedinci biti sebični/razmaženi - ne vjerujem. meni je juraj 6 godina bio jedinac pa nema ni s od sebičnosti. o ovom drugom, hm tu bi se dalo razgovarati, ali i za maru to jednako vrijedi.   :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

Mislim da ovdje (kao ni nigdje uostalom) nema mjesta generalizaciji. Hoće li dijete jedinac postati sebično, ovisi mislim, prije svega, o odgoju. Ako mu se ispunjava svaka želja, ne postavljaju granice, možda i hoće postati sebično.
 Ja znam ljude koji su imali sestru ili brata, pa su sebični.
Legitimno je i željeti više od jednog djeteta, ili samo jedno, ili pak nijedno, ništa od tog nas ne određuje.
Inače, meni moje dijete nikad ne bi moglo utjecati na moju odluku da imam više djece, u smislu da želi ostati jedinica.

Ja si inače jako želim drugo dijete (ali mi ne ide), i to od početka, imam volje i živaca za proći sve ono zahtjevno dokad dijete postane bar malo samostalno.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

[quote="cvijeta73"]
moje iskustvo s jedincima (npr. moja mama) je takvo da oni ne žale zbog toga jer ne možeš žaliti za nečim što nisi upoznao. to je kao da ja žalim što nisam imala još braće/sestara. 
druga stvar je što mi koji nismo jedinci i koji se dobro slažemo sa svojom braćom/sestrama znamo koliko je to bogatstvo.   :Heart: 
/quote]
Ja sam žalila jer sam u osnovnoj imala prijatelje iz mnogobrojnih obitelji koji su živjeli drukčije od mene, imali su prijatelja za igru u svako vrijeme; u srednjoj i na faksu mi je trebao stariji brat da me čuva ko kap vode na dlanu i da izlazim sa njegovim društvom, i trebala mi se seka da čuva moje tajne, a sad mi treba istinska podrška, ljubav , pomoć oko djeteta, netko tko će me saslušati uvijek bez loših primisli.

----------


## Danka_

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam jedinica, jako sam sebična i zločesta. Mrzim kad nisam u centru pažnje. I imam jedinca sina kojeg ću odgojiti na svoju sliku i priliku.  
> 
> 
> Da se ponovim - ja pričam iz iskustva, znači o ljudima koje poznajem osobno, koje gledam kako se ponašaju. 
> 
> Tebe ne poznam - možda jesi, a možda i nisi takva. No meni je to nebitno. Nije da ćeš sa mnom na ljetovanje ili da ćeš mi biti radna kolegica


a zasto to istices, ako mislis da nije pravilo?

----------


## Danka_

[quote="M.a.r.t.a"][quote="cvijeta73"]
moje iskustvo s jedincima (npr. moja mama) je takvo da oni ne žale zbog toga jer ne možeš žaliti za nečim što nisi upoznao. to je kao da ja žalim što nisam imala još braće/sestara. 
druga stvar je što mi koji nismo jedinci i koji se dobro slažemo sa svojom braćom/sestrama znamo koliko je to bogatstvo.   :Heart: 



> Ja sam žalila jer sam u osnovnoj imala prijatelje iz mnogobrojnih obitelji koji su živjeli drukčije od mene, imali su prijatelja za igru u svako vrijeme; u srednjoj i na faksu mi je trebao stariji brat da me čuva ko kap vode na dlanu i da izlazim sa njegovim društvom, i trebala mi se seka da čuva moje tajne, a sad mi treba istinska podrška, ljubav , pomoć oko djeteta, netko tko će me saslušati uvijek bez loših primisli.


ja imam i brata i sestru, ali na faksu sam se cuvala sama  :Grin:  naime, najstarija sam. 
istinsku podrsku, ljubav, pomoc oko djeteta, saslusavanje bez losih primisli moze se (i treba) dobiti i od drugih ljudi, ne samo od brata i sestre.   :Smile:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Mislim da ovdje (kao ni nigdje uostalom) nema mjesta generalizaciji. Hoće li dijete jedinac postati sebično, ovisi mislim, prije svega, o odgoju. Ako mu se ispunjava svaka želja, ne postavljaju granice, možda i hoće postati sebično.
>  Ja znam ljude koji su imali sestru ili brata, pa su sebični.


slažem se. ali je isto tako i činjenica da će se tom jednom djetetu pružiti apsolutno sve. 
ja npr. nisam znala dijeliti do svog prvog dečka. tek sam s njim naučila da ako imam 10 kn, mi imamo 10kn, znači nije samo moje. i obratno. meni je to recimo bilo čudno.
ili, jedan strašan primjer sa narančama. svako jutro sam si cijedila 2 naranče i jedno jutro sam primjetila da imam samo jednu, drugu je on pojeo. reakcija mi je bila grozna. sramim se. 
želim reći da sam na takvim primjerima odrastala i to samo zato šta sam bila jedinica.

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  maria71 prvotno napisa
> ...


pa upravo iz razloga koji se već počeo događati: svi navode primjere gdje to nije istina...

u mom iskustvu je istina; no zasigurno ne mogu reći da su svi takvi: možda upoznam nekog nesebičnog i nesamoživog, ne odbacujem mogućnost da takav postoji.

no ja pričam o odraslim ljudima - djeca ne spadaju u ovaj opis. kad sam spomenula svoju djecu, bilo je to u kontekstu njih kao odraslih ljudi jednog dana.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

*Danka* baš zato šta nisam imala nikog, to sam idealizirala. ko zna kako bi u stbarnom životu izgledalo   :Smile:

----------


## kloklo

Pošto ovdje svako svakog pobija svojim iskustvom   :Laughing:  i ja ću pobiti Cvijetu   :Grin:  

Jedinica sam i cijeli sam život jako patila zbog toga. Dobro se sjećam kako sam imala izmišljenu cijelu galeriju, što mlađe što starije braće i sestara. Svatko od njih je u mojoj mašti imao svoju osobnost i svatko mi je "služio" za nešto. S nekima sam zamišljala da se igram, s nekima da su stariji i da im se povjeravam kad sam tužna, s nekima da su puno manji od mene pa da se ja brinem o njima itd. itd.

A kad vidim kako se Leona već sad veseli malom braci i koje izljeve nježnosti i ljubavi ima prema bebi koju tek može naslutiti preko trbuha, srce mi je veliko ko kuća i znam da će to drugo dijete biti možda i najbolja odluka koju sam u životu donijela   :Heart:  

Ako ikako budemo mogli, ja bi rado i treće   :Heart:

----------


## latica

Moja mama je jedinica i cijeli zivot pati zbog toga. Ne moze oprostiti baki sto je bila
tako sebicna (a to je razlog-sebicnost) i nije joj rodila brata/sestru.
Ja imam sestru i zivot bez nje mi je nezamisliv. Ona je bila moja potpora i najbolji
prijatelj u najkriticnijim (pubertet) godinama zivota. Vodila me je na koncerte i tulume cak
i na more sa svojim drustvom (njen izbor). Sad svaka ima svoj zivot, ali i dalje kad nam je tesko imamo jedna drugu.
MM i ja smo se dogovorili da cemo imati jedno dijete, ali kad je mene uhvatila zelja za 
drugim (kad je L imala 3g) samo smo nabrojali jedince koje znamo i to je pomoglo odluci za
 povecanjem obitelji.
Nije da su jedinci koje znam sebicniji/razmazeniji (moja mama nije-ali je strasno 
iskomplesirana) nego im jednostavno nesto fali-kao da nisu kompletne licnosti jer su zakinuti za to neko bratsko iskustvo.

----------


## Danka_

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> ...


hoces reci da neki tu tvrde da su ljudi koji imaju bracu/sestre sebicni, a jedinci nisu? 

moram priznati da nisam primijetila nikakvu korelaciju izmedju imanja/nemanja brace ili sestara i karakteristika licnosti, govorim o ljudima s kojima se ja susrecem i kontaktiram. 

jesi li radila i druge korelacije? npr. boja ociju i karakter, ili duljina kose i umijece kuhanja... i tako dalje?

----------


## sladjanaf

> ja npr. nisam znala dijeliti do svog prvog dečka. tek sam s njim naučila da ako imam 10 kn, mi imamo 10kn, znači nije samo moje. i obratno. meni je to recimo bilo čudno.
> ili, jedan strašan primjer sa narančama. svako jutro sam si cijedila 2 naranče i jedno jutro sam primjetila da imam samo jednu, drugu je on pojeo. reakcija mi je bila grozna. sramim se. 
> želim reći da sam na takvim primjerima odrastala i to samo zato šta sam bila jedinica.


ja pričam o ovakvim stvarima - zamislite dvoje oženjenih jedinaca (mislim oženjenih jedno za drugo) i dođu na ljetovanje kod tete koja kuha ručak za sve. ali ona još uz to skuha hrenovke i krene jesti. i on hoće. ona neda jer ih je "ona kupila i ako hoće hrenovke nek si kupi"  :shock: 

to je samo jedan "lagani". a di su oni kad jedinac dobije dijete pa se iščuđava nad tim kak je dijete užasno zahtjevno jer mu oduzima svo slobodno vrijeme koje je on prije toga imao samo za sebe... i tako dalje...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ja sam jedinica
sebična jesam
u djetinjstvu sam isto maštala o starijem bratu koji bi me kao čuvao, o sestri s kojom bi sve dijelila
MM ima sestru koja je, odgovorno tvrdim, sebičnija od mene (ako se to može biti  :Grin:  ) mada ima brata
imam sestričnu, koja ima sestru, ta sestrična je jedno tako sebično i samoživo stvorenje koje misli da gdje god ona dođe svi trebaju padati na dupe od oduševljenja i stavljati crveni tepih, da mislim da joj ni jedan jedinac nije ravan
tako da mislim da to nema puno veze
i ja znam puno primjera da su se braća dobro držala dok nisu osnovala vlastite obitelji, a pogotovo kad roditelji umru, a nisu riješili stvari materijalno, onda uglavnom bude rat

imam jedno (ali vrijedno  :Heart:  ) dijete i tako će i ostati
zna me nekad uhvatiti želja za još jednim djetetom, malo da bi V imala nekoga, više iz tuge kad pomislim da više neću nikad držati malu bebu na rukama, da neću dojiti...
ali kad pomislim na neke druge stvari, na to kako i s 1 uz naše poslove teško hendlamo, kako moramo kemijati da bi V vodili na aktivnosti, kako nekad nemam vremena ni za nju.... prođe me volja

----------


## sofke

sladjanaf, mislim da si previše isključiva i da baš generaliziraš

----------


## sladjanaf

> hoces reci da neki tu tvrde da su ljudi koji imaju bracu/sestre sebicni, a jedinci nisu? 
> 
> moram priznati da nisam primijetila nikakvu korelaciju izmedju imanja/nemanja brace ili sestara i karakteristika licnosti, govorim o ljudima s kojima se ja susrecem i kontaktiram. 
> 
> jesi li radila i druge korelacije? npr. boja ociju i karakter, ili duljina kose i umijece kuhanja... i tako dalje?


jesam i ispalo je da je ironija i cinizam u korelaciji s nesposobnošću prihvaćanja drugačijih mošljenja, jednom riječju, s uskogrudnošću.

a to pak uopće nije u korelaciji sa statusom jedinca, jer evo primjera...

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf, mislim da si previše isključiva i da baš generaliziraš


to je vjerojatno zato što imam crnu kosu i oči   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Danka_

> ja pričam o ovakvim stvarima - zamislite dvoje oženjenih jedinaca (mislim oženjenih jedno za drugo) i dođu na ljetovanje kod tete koja kuha ručak za sve. ali ona još uz to skuha hrenovke i krene jesti. i on hoće. ona neda jer ih je "ona kupila i ako hoće hrenovke nek si kupi"  :shock: 
> 
> to je samo jedan "lagani". a di su oni kad jedinac dobije dijete pa se iščuđava nad tim kak je dijete užasno zahtjevno jer mu oduzima svo slobodno vrijeme koje je on prije toga imao samo za sebe... i tako dalje...


primjeri koje navodis su grozni, ali meni nije jasno zasto mislis da su ti ljudi tako grozni (a grozni jesu) samo zato jer su jedinci?
to sto dvoje ljudi u braku nisu u stanju medjusobno podijeliti hrenovke samo znaci da nesto u tom braku ne stima. 

moj muz je jedinac, i SAVRSEN je kao otac. ali ako netko nije spreman za roditeljstvo, nece mu pomoci ni sestoro brace, sto mladje, sto starije. zivotna zrelost se, na zalost, ne moze steci pukim imanjem ili nemanjem brace i sestara.   

mislim da si otisla predaleko s pokusajem da racionaliziras te ljude (za koje ne tvrdim da nisu sebicni, po onome kako ih opisujes). kada bi se ljudsko ponasanje moglo tako jednostavno tumaciti, svijet bi bio puno ljepse mjesto, ali vjerojatno i dosadnije mjesto  :Wink:

----------


## Danka_

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hoces reci da neki tu tvrde da su ljudi koji imaju bracu/sestre sebicni, a jedinci nisu? 
> 
> moram priznati da nisam primijetila nikakvu korelaciju izmedju imanja/nemanja brace ili sestara i karakteristika licnosti, govorim o ljudima s kojima se ja susrecem i kontaktiram. 
> 
> jesi li radila i druge korelacije? npr. boja ociju i karakter, ili duljina kose i umijece kuhanja... i tako dalje?
> 
> ...


ruzan post, nisam te zeljela provocirati do mjere da me ides vrijedjati  :Smile: 

ja sam te samo pitala da mi pojasnis zasto uopce istices svoja iskustva, ako ne mislis da je to sto si napisala pravilo. i ako mislis da jest pravilo, bilo bi dobro da argumentima potkrijepis to svoje misljenje. a ja bih ga  onda mozda i prihvatila (kada bi ti argumente, je li, imala)  :Smile:

----------


## sofke

ne, nego ti je poveznica jedinac-nedijeljenje-sebičnost i to sebičnost kao karakterna osobina

to mi je malo prepojednostavljeno

----------


## sladjanaf

ja sam zaključivala s pojedinačnog slučaja na opće načelo no jasno mi je da se na tome ne može izgraditi znanost.
i ogradila sam se od generaliziranja. zar nisam? očigledno nedovoljno.
zato o ovome više neću pričati jer nisam objektivna s obzirom da ne poznajem svakog pojedinog jedinca na ovom svijetu   :Smile:

----------


## sladjanaf

> ruzan post, nisam te zeljela provocirati do mjere da me ides vrijedjati 
> 
> ja sam te samo pitala da mi pojasnis zasto uopce istices svoja iskustva, ako ne mislis da je to sto si napisala pravilo.


pa i ja provociram, otkud sad vrijeđanje? svi uvijek samo provociramo...

i stvarno je glupo pisati o vlastitim iskustvima, to je čisto gubljenje vremena i živaca.

----------


## sofke

Trina je to nekako postavila da djeci bude žao što nemaju braće ili sestara, a u konačnici jednog dana i roditeljima što se ipak nisu odvažili

to mi je ok tema za prožvakavanje jer sam i sama u istoj dilemi, a i strina mi je rekla da joj je najveći životni propust što nisu imali još jedno dijete (imaju samo tog mog jednog bratića)

ali onda ići u krajnosti i kao argumente navoditi da su jedinci po defaultu sebični mi je preveliko generaliziranje

----------


## Mony

> pričam iz iskustva, znači, o ljudima koje osobno poznajem. Moj post se ne odnosi na vas, vaše rođake, kumove, poznanike.



Moje dijete poznajes   :Razz:

----------


## buba klara

Želja nam je imati još djece ali iako se trudimo već skoro 2 g. ne ide, i da, to me jako opterećuje jer baš želimo bebu (i ne samo jednu) i MM i ja. Nije da nisam zahvalna na M. (3 g.) i uporno si govorim kako se neću opterećivati sa time što nam ne ide, međutim, i dalje sam tužna svaki mjesec i što vrijeme više prolazi, to me više kopka i muči.
Kad M. pitamo o toj temi, on uporno odgovara da hoće imati svoju djecu  :Smile:  , šta god to značilo. Par puta se izletio da želi brata a ne seku :?  i to je sve.
A kakav je on kao jedinac? Plah, pomalo sramežljiv, voli samostalno igranje ili 1 na 1 (sa svojim naboljim prijateljem), ne zna se izboriti. Da li je to zato jer je jedinac ili je takav po naravi, ne znam...Mislim da je ipak više stvar u naravi jer ima puno jedinaca koje vidim u kvartu ili u grupi u vrtiću koji se itekako znaju izborit za sebe a identična takva sam bila i ja, iako sam imala sestru.
Škrtost? Ni manje ni više nego njegovi vršnjaci koji imaju braću ili su sami. Nekad dijeli, nekad ne, kako kome i kako što.
U međuvremenu u cijelom njegovom odgoju mi ta predrasuda o razmaženosti jedinaca stalno sjedi u primozgu, glupo ali tu je, negdje zapisana i ukorijenjena  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ronin

> Trina je to nekako postavila da djeci bude žao što nemaju braće ili sestara, a u konačnici jednog dana i roditeljima što se ipak nisu odvažili
> 
> to mi je ok tema za prožvakavanje jer sam i sama u istoj dilemi, a i strina mi je rekla da joj je najveći životni propust što nisu imali još jedno dijete (imaju samo tog mog jednog bratića)
> 
> ali onda ići u krajnosti i kao argumente navoditi da su jedinci po defaultu sebični mi je preveliko generaliziranje


potpis

većini bude žao,nekima ne bude,neki ispadnu altruisti,neki sebičnjaci
više je do odgoja nego broja djece

----------


## kloklo

> više je do odgoja nego broja djece


U ovo sam sasvim, sasvim sigurna   :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Samo da se zna,ja nisam otvorila novu temu nego sam pisala na temi o želji za još jednim djetetom.A moderatorice su premjestile u novu temu.
Inače bi malo ljepše formulirala prvi post,nebi izgledalo ovako s neba pa u rebra.

Inače,da se malo nadovežem,ja nisam rekla da su jedinci sebični jer tako nešto ovisi o puno drugih faktora u životu.Ali bi rekla da jesu malo komotniji,naviknuti na komfor,što oni koji su morali dijeliti sve, nisu mogli ni pomišljati.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> više je do odgoja nego broja djece
> 
> 
> U ovo sam sasvim, sasvim sigurna


i ja.

----------


## ina33

> Ja sam jedinica, jako sam sebična i zločesta. Mrzim kad nisam u centru pažnje. I imam jedinca sina kojeg ću odgojiti na svoju sliku i priliku.


Uh. Obožavam svoju sestru. Moja kćerka će najvjerojatnije ostat jedinica (neplodnost). Sad kad vidim kako je maria71 jedna kul ženska, manje se brinem oko toga   :Razz: .

----------


## cvijeta73

> Samo da se zna,ja nisam otvorila novu temu nego sam pisala na temi o želji za još jednim djetetom.A moderatorice su premjestile u novu temu.
> Inače bi malo ljepše formulirala prvi post,nebi izgledalo ovako s neba pa u rebra.
> 
> Inače,da se malo nadovežem,ja nisam rekla da su jedinci sebični jer tako nešto ovisi o puno drugih faktora u životu.Ali bi rekla da jesu malo komotniji,naviknuti na komfor,što oni koji su morali dijeliti sve, nisu mogli ni pomišljati.


  :Laughing:  
pa i meni je malo čudan post bio, al' rekoh - ajd nemoj sad tražit dlaku u jajetu, tema je zanimljiva.

----------


## cvijeta73

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam jedinica, jako sam sebična i zločesta. Mrzim kad nisam u centru pažnje. I imam jedinca sina kojeg ću odgojiti na svoju sliku i priliku.  
> 
> 
> Uh. Obožavam svoju sestru. Moja kćerka će najvjerojatnije ostat jedinica (neplodnost). Sad kad vidim kako je maria71 jedna kul ženska, manje se brinem oko toga  .


a ako još bude na mamu koja tako nesebično odgovara svima na pdf-u potpomognuta ...   :Kiss:

----------


## iridana2666

> ja sam jedinica
> sebična jesam
> u djetinjstvu sam isto maštala o starijem bratu koji bi me kao čuvao, o sestri s kojom bi sve dijelila
> MM ima sestru koja je, odgovorno tvrdim, sebičnija od mene (ako se to može biti  ) mada ima brata
> imam sestričnu, koja ima sestru, ta sestrična je jedno tako sebično i samoživo stvorenje koje misli da gdje god ona dođe svi trebaju padati na dupe od oduševljenja i stavljati crveni tepih, da mislim da joj ni jedan jedinac nije ravan
> tako da mislim da to nema puno veze
> i ja znam puno primjera da su se braća dobro držala dok nisu osnovala vlastite obitelji, a pogotovo kad roditelji umru, a nisu riješili stvari materijalno, onda uglavnom bude rat
> 
> imam jedno (ali vrijedno  ) dijete i tako će i ostati
> ...


Baš ovo što *av70* kaže - ja nisam jedinica (imam još brata i sestru i volim ih do neba), ali sam uvijek bila sebična. Prvi me brak malkice promijenio, ali ne previše, još sam se malo 'popravila' sa rođenjem prve kćeri, ali drugi brak i druga kći mi nimalo nisu promijenili viđenje same sebe i svog života. Neke sam stvari zadržala kao moje pravo i izborila da ih se poštuje i tako će i ostati. Imam osjećaj da bez toga ne bih bila ja. Možda je to krivi odgoj mojih roditelja, materijalni status u kojem sam odrasla jer sam imala sve što hoću i triput više (sa time da mi ni sestra ni brat nisu bili zakinuti)  :/ 
I sad se ponekad nađem kad se za neku stvar moram malo strpiti, najčešće to prihvatim kao neizbježno, ali ponekad su mi reakcije   :Embarassed:  kao u razmažena djeteta koje nije dobilo svoju igračku i idi ga sad znaj  :/

----------


## Trina

> Baš ovo što *av70* kaže - ja nisam jedinica (imam još brata i sestru i volim ih do neba), ali sam uvijek bila sebična. Prvi me brak malkice promijenio, ali ne previše, još sam se malo 'popravila' sa rođenjem prve kćeri, ali drugi brak i druga kći mi nimalo nisu promijenili viđenje same sebe i svog života. Neke sam stvari zadržala kao moje pravo i izborila da ih se poštuje i tako će i ostati. Imam osjećaj da bez toga ne bih bila ja. Možda je to krivi odgoj mojih roditelja, materijalni status u kojem sam odrasla jer sam imala sve što hoću i triput više (sa time da mi ni sestra ni brat nisu bili zakinuti)  :/ 
> I sad se ponekad nađem kad se za neku stvar moram malo strpiti, najčešće to prihvatim kao neizbježno, ali ponekad su mi reakcije   kao u razmažena djeteta koje nije dobilo svoju igračku i idi ga sad znaj  :/


Oprosti ali meni je ovo što ti pišeš strašno.Pa me ovakve stvari baš lijepo natjeraju da budem sretna što imam ovakav život i ljude u njemu.

----------


## cvijeta73

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Baš ovo što *av70* kaže - ja nisam jedinica (imam još brata i sestru i volim ih do neba), ali sam uvijek bila sebična. Prvi me brak malkice promijenio, ali ne previše, još sam se malo 'popravila' sa rođenjem prve kćeri, ali drugi brak i druga kći mi nimalo nisu promijenili viđenje same sebe i svog života. Neke sam stvari zadržala kao moje pravo i izborila da ih se poštuje i tako će i ostati. Imam osjećaj da bez toga ne bih bila ja. Možda je to krivi odgoj mojih roditelja, materijalni status u kojem sam odrasla jer sam imala sve što hoću i triput više (sa time da mi ni sestra ni brat nisu bili zakinuti)  :/ 
> I sad se ponekad nađem kad se za neku stvar moram malo strpiti, najčešće to prihvatim kao neizbježno, ali ponekad su mi reakcije   kao u razmažena djeteta koje nije dobilo svoju igračku i idi ga sad znaj  :/
> 
> 
> Oprosti ali meni je ovo što ti pišeš strašno.Pa me ovakve stvari baš lijepo natjeraju da budem sretna što imam ovakav život i ljude u njemu.


ma daj trina, to ona o cipelama, i sniženju do kojeg se mora strpiti   :Grin:

----------


## sofke

zašto bi ti bilo strašno?

ne moraju svi imati tvoje obiteljske prilike i tvoj svjetonazor

----------


## Ivana2

Mišljenje da su jedinci obično egoistični i samoživi, a da su braća bolje socijalizirana i emotivno zrelija jest dokazano predrasuda. Bilo bi bolje raspravljati o smjerovima odgoja i zamkama odgoja jedinca. Ono što se na prvi pogled čini kao prednost braće, može zapravo biti opasnost, i obratno. Isto i za jedince.
Mi M. odgajamo s puno ljubavi i posvećenosti. Dvoje djece ne bi moglo dobiti to što on prima, iako to ne znači da bi bili manje sretni, i prosperitetni kasnije u životu. Vrlo je samosvjestan (što netko može protumačiti egoističnošću i nekad to zaista jest), ali on bira prijatelje sličnih osobina kakve ima on, tako da se može reći da nije sklon svoj "egoizam" trenirati na "slabijima" nego teži ravnopravnom prijateljstvu. Reklo bi se da ja kao jedinica ne mogu biti posvećena nekome drugome, ali eto može se reći da sam više samaritanski tip i to najviše na vlastitu štetu.

----------


## Trina

> zašto bi ti bilo strašno?
> 
> ne moraju svi imati tvoje obiteljske prilike i tvoj svjetonazor


Zato što, bez obzira na moje obiteljske prilike, moj svjetonazor i način na koji sam ja odgajana, strašno mi je da je jedna odrasla osoba koja je ujedno i majka dvoje djece svjesno sebična. Meni to zvuči ko neka sapunica sa malom razmaženom kćeri svojih bogatih roditelja.I nije mi to normalno.

----------


## tajchi73

ja imam stariju sestru 11 g. od sebe ( znači veći dio svog života kao da ju nisam ni imala ), roditelji su mi jedinci što znači da nemam ni tetu, ni strica, ni ujnu nikog, nikog, nikog. K tome, mene su roditelji kasno imali, tako da mi je danas živa samo jedna baka i ona ima 96 g., a zbog teške bolesti koju je imao relativno rano sam ostala i bez oca. I tako danas imam mamu, sestru ( šogora i 2 nećaka ) i baku i osjećam se tako jadno, dok drugi muku muće di će s rodbinom za rođendan ja ih mogu na prste jedne ruke nabrojat. Naravno, imam muža i dvoje prekrasne djece i oni su mi najveća radost i veselje i hrpu prijatelja, ali ovdje pokušavam prenjeti svoje osječaje koje sam imala kao dijete. Ma uostalom to me i dan- danas muči, što ako mi se nešto desi, di će moja djeca, kog će imat, tko će na njih mislit itd.itd.. Patila sam jer sam htjela da nas je više ( ne nužno braće i sestara- jer moji nisu ni imali prilike za više od 2 djece). Nedavno je mojoj kolegici umrala mama i rekla je da ne zna kako bi bez familije ( tete su kuhale, prale, pripremale itd.)  i kako joj jako puno znače.  Iskreno se nadam da ću bez obzira na godine i manjak kvadrata i financija, ipak za 4-5 g. imati još jedno dijete ( ja bi blizance   :Grin:   ), tako da jednog dana kada ne bude više mene  i muža naša djeca imaju jedni druge. Malo sam odužila ali mislim da je jako lijepo imati veliku, pa makar i nesređenu familiju. 
Btw, mislim da škrtost i sebičnost nema veze s brojem djece, ja čak znam primjer gdje su dva brata toliko škrta ( po ocu - što će reć da je to nasljedno  :Laughing:  ) baš iz razloga što su sve morali dijelit- naglasak na morali, tako da mislim da je za to kriv odgoj i stav roditelja.

----------


## iridana2666

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> ...


OT: aha   :Wink:  , a kad mi muž pojede sve jagode ili ne dođe na vrijeme kući da idem po nove cipele, onda ga promijenim   :Grin:

----------


## sofke

a ne znam

meni je to nazgražavanje čista koma..

nije sad nešto posebno osobno prema tebi

to mi je ko one teme sa smokićima i cijelim nizom postova prepunim zgražanja

osim toga, ne znaš u kojem smjeru ide njezina sebičnost, zašto ona ne bi bila super majka svojoj djeci?

----------


## cvijeta73

znači, ipak nisi moščenićka paris hilton? ili možda ipak...   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Pa ko kaže da nije dobra mama?Nego napisati sam za sebe da si čitav život imao sve što ti padne napamet,imao si imućne roditelje koji su kupovali mjesec i zvijezde za tebe a koji put,kad nije po tvom onda reagiraš malo razmaženo,ko malo dijete.Tebi to nije bezveze?Meni baš je.
Inače nisam tip od zgražanja,niti se zgražam nad ovim,samo ne volim takve ljude.

----------


## sofke

to stoji

----------


## iridana2666

Trina, za svoju djecu dam dušu i tijelo i svima kojima volim i SVE ću podijeliti bez problema dok se ne osjetim ugroženom. I da, na neke stvari polažem pravo i to je uistinu samo moja stvar. Kao što ja poštujem hirove MM, svoje djece, brata, sestre, oca..tako ih imam i ja. A da se zna, u mojoj familiji nikad nije bio jedinaca generacije i generacije unatrag. 
Uopće ne opravdavam svoje postupke jer nemam zašto, svatko ima pravo na svoje reakcije i osjećaje, ali moram reći da se sve više nastojim kontrolirati u tim nekim situacijama. 
A primijetila sam istu crtu kod svojih kćeri - i čini mi se da je to nasljedno   :Grin:  
*cvjeta73* bolje da ne znaš....  :Laughing:

----------


## Mony

Meni je bas super da netko to kaze za sebe, sto znaci da je svjestan nekih svojih musica, koje svi imamo, da se razumijemo.

Inace, dijelim stav o tome da sve ovisi o pristupu djetetu, bio on jedinac ili jedan od 10 djece.

Zasto nuzno i automatski znaci da kada odraste osoba koja je bila jedno od 5 djece, nece biti sebicna - mozda bas ona hoce jer je cijeli zivot imao/la frustraciju kako mora sve dijeliti, i onda je doslo vrijeme da ne mora.

I u takvoj situaciji znaci ovisi o pristupu roditelja djetetu, svakome pojedinacno.

Nikako se ne slazem da se iz aviona moze vidjeti je li netko jedinac/ka ili nije. To mi je jedna od vecih predrasuda.

----------


## ronin

i ja sam to htjela reći...

meni je baš super kad je netko dovoljno samokritičan i iskren da javno piše o nekim svojim nedostacima...prvi korak korigiranja istih je valjda svjesnost o njima

većina ljudi voli se prikazivati savršenima

----------


## Anci

> i ja sam to htjela reći...
> 
> meni je baš super kad je netko dovoljno samokritičan i iskren da javno piše o nekim svojim nedostacima...prvi korak korigiranja istih je valjda svjesnost o njima
> 
> većina ljudi voli se prikazivati savršenima


Mislim da iridani nije na pameti korigiranje  :Laughing:

----------


## iridana2666

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i ja sam to htjela reći...
> 
> meni je baš super kad je netko dovoljno samokritičan i iskren da javno piše o nekim svojim nedostacima...prvi korak korigiranja istih je valjda svjesnost o njima
> 
> većina ljudi voli se prikazivati savršenima
> 
> ...


krivo misliš   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i ja sam to htjela reći...
> 
> meni je baš super kad je netko dovoljno samokritičan i iskren da javno piše o nekim svojim nedostacima...prvi korak korigiranja istih je valjda svjesnost o njima
> 
> većina ljudi voli se prikazivati savršenima
> 
> ...


I ja isto.

----------


## ronin

pa da je i malo samoironije,što onda

a radimo na sebi dok živimo,jel tako?

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   pričam iz iskustva, znači, o ljudima koje osobno poznajem. Moj post se ne odnosi na vas, vaše rođake, kumove, poznanike.
> 
> 
> 
> Moje dijete poznajes



Rekla sam da ne pričam o djeci jedincima! 

Ja bih voljela kad se moji postovi ne bi citirali selektivno   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

poprilično sam samoživa i sebična (oke, malo manje od kad sam majka, nekako sam omekšala), za razliku od MM-a koji uopće nije takav.
a on je taj koji je jedinac, dok ja imam 2 sestre.

i zašto se uvijek priča o tome kako se u obiteljima s više djece sve mora dijeliti, a jedinci imaju sve što požele?
mi jesmo dijelile roditeljsku pažnju, ali zapravo ništa drugo. materijalno nismo ništa dijelile i nijedna nije bila ni za što uskraćena. mlađe sestre _nisu_ nosile preraslu odjeću starijih i _nisu_ se igrale s odbačenim igračkama starijih. svaka je dobivala sve novo, svaka je imala samo svojih ne znam koliko barbika i kenova, svaka je imala svoju sobu,...
slično, valjda, kao kod iridane.

tako da i ja mislim da je do odgoja.

----------


## Anci

> svaka je dobivala sve novo, svaka je imala samo svojih ne znam koliko barbika i kenova, svaka je imala svoju sobu,...
> slično, valjda, kao kod iridane.
> 
> tako da i ja mislim da je do *odgoja*.


Slažem se.
Baš zato što imam _potpuno drugačije_ iskustvo od tebe. Nas troje, jedna soba, velika doduše, ali jedna
...i nikad, nikad nisam osjetila uskraćenost, manjak pažnje niti bilo što zamjeram mami

i nisam sebična  :Grin:  
ali MM malo jest (i nije jedinac)  :Grin:  

I opet govorim, nema mjesta generaliziranju.

----------


## flower

> Bilo bi bolje raspravljati o smjerovima odgoja i zamkama odgoja jedinca.


ajmo na ovo...

----------


## erik

osobno poznajem jedince koji su veliki mladi ljudi i sve samo ne sebični, i itekako odgovorni.
a znam i one kojih je bilo više, pa takvu braću bolje ne imati..
mislim da sve ide od odgoja.
neki od tih jedinaca kažu da im nikad nije nedostajala sestra ili brat.. a neki pate...

osobno izbjegavam obiteljska okupljanja jer mi se gade, to je jedina riječ kojom bih opisala emocije prema tome...
u mojoj široj obitelji koja je mala, ima ljudi koje ne želim ni zvati svojim rodom, a u muževoj...ni tamo se nisam našla, pa kad se okupe, a svi su slatki i divni ajme bljak!
neću ih okupljati ni na rođendane od mog malog!

sa mojom sestrom sam se zbližila tek kad je ona imala 18, 19, a ja 21,22,
prije toga bilo bi mi ljepše da je nije bilo, ali sada smo super, ali SUPER.

kad sam rodila rekoh NIKAD više, to me držalo prvih godinu dana, a sad već polako maštam o bebi...
neke žene imaju energije za petero, neke za troje a neke žene samo za jedno dijete i poštujem kad se drže toga.

----------


## ronin

možda bi taj pojam sebičnosti trebali pripisati i razmaženom odgoju,a broj djece ostaviti na miru

mislim da je kad imaš jedinca velika zamka upravo razmaženost....naviknutost da dobiješ što god poželiš,da ništa ne usfali(odnosno ne moraš silom prilika dati i drugome)

možda dolazimo i do onog roditeljskog NE koji u sebi isto sadrži ljubav?
a koji je mrvu teže reći kad imaš jedno dijete?ili nije?

----------


## buba klara

> Bilo bi bolje raspravljati o smjerovima odgoja i zamkama odgoja jedinca.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ajmo na ovo...


X
Naime, rado bi čula (ako ima tu i netko stručan) koje su tipične greške u odgoju jedinaca. Ne znam, možda ih i sama radim, a da toga nisam svjesna, pa da me se malo privede k pameti  :Smile:

----------


## Anci

Ja mislim da nema neke razlike u tome.
Barem kod mene.
Odgajaš ih da poštuju sebe, da poštuju druge.

Ne znam, što to smije (ili smije) raditi jedinac, a da ne smije netko tko ima sestru/brata?

Druga stvar je vrijeme 1 na 1 s roditeljem. Kad imaš dvoje i više, naravno da ništa više nije isto.

----------


## buba klara

Ako postoje neke zamke koje se pojavljuju češće kod odgoja jedinaca, na to sam mislila. 
Trenutno ga odgajam kako najbolje znam (iako to možda nije ispravno) i vjerujem da bi (osim tog dijeljenja vremena) na isti način odgajala i drugu djecu da ih imam.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Ja sam jedinica, jako sam sebična i zločesta. Mrzim kad nisam u centru pažnje. I imam jedinca sina kojeg ću odgojiti na svoju sliku i priliku.


Zato si ti postala profesorica! Krhneš Dnevnikom na početku časa, i ostalih 44min si u centru pažnje   :Laughing:  
Biti profesor i biti sebičan mi nikako ne ide zajedno, prije bih to nazvala laganim mazohizmom.

Nisam jedinica, imam sestru i žalim što nas nema više. Čekam drugo, i nadam se još kojem. Ne znam puno jedinaca, one što znam ne posmatram kroz tu činjenicu. Ima jedinaca koji su tako puni ljubavi i željni da je dijele, da je prava grehota što su sami, i brače i sestara koji se tako glože da bi svima bilo bolje da su jedinci. Teško je zauzeti neki generalni stav.
Ja želim još djece, moja E. je jako društvena pa ne sumnjam u odluku da imam još. Mi smo zadovoljni, a to je mislim nama najvažnije.

----------


## Dijana

Može li ljubav biti prevelika? 
Nekad se pitam, možda da ih imam dvoje, pa da se ta ljubav nekako raspodijeli, možda ne bih bila tako u nekom strahu. Ono, kad pomisliš šta sve imaš danas, pa šta se svašta može dogoditi, i odjednom nemaš ama baš više ništa.
Vjerojatno sam nejasna, hoću reći, da mislim da bih bila opuštenija s više djece, a to na djecu može samo pozitivno utjecati.

----------


## Ivana2

Kako postupati s jedincima
- Velika briga je štetna za jedince. Nemojte ih suviše kontrolirati, no niti razmaziti dopuštajući im sve što požele.
- Ne pretrpavajte ih poklonima.
- Nabavite neku životinju...
- Osigurati "kućne" prijatelje...
- O značenju dječjeg vrtića za jedince nije potrebno govoriti!
- U ranoj dobi voditi na dječje igralište i uključiti ga u igru s vršnjacima.
Nadgledati igru i ne miješati se osim kad je nešto opasno po zdravlje ili život.
Iz Lijepo je biti roditelj.

----------


## buba klara

E, da sjetila sam se i razgovora kod psihologice prilikom upisa u vrtić. Ona, dakle stručna osoba, je izjavila da djeca koja su jedinci (M. jest), dugo dojena (M. jest) i koje su čuvale bake (M. je), često tetama predstavljaju najveći problem.
M., koji je dakle bio potencijalno opasan jer su se poklopila sva tri elementa   :Smile:  , srećom je pobio ove pretpostavke jer prema riječima teta  (nije da se hvalim ali tako su izjavljivale) nikada ni u kom pogledu nisu s njim imale problema, ni tijekom adaptacije ni kasnije.
Dakle, na temelju čega su stvorene ovakve predrasude i kod stručnih osoba?

----------


## ronin

> Druga stvar je vrijeme 1 na 1 s roditeljem. Kad imaš dvoje i više, naravno da ništa više nije isto.


Da, i u tome je catch  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Kako postupati s jedincima
> - Velika briga je štetna za jedince. Nemojte ih suviše kontrolirati, no niti razmaziti dopuštajući im sve što požele.
> - Ne pretrpavajte ih poklonima.
> - Nabavite neku životinju...
> - Osigurati "kućne" prijatelje...
> - O značenju dječjeg vrtića za jedince nije potrebno govoriti!
> - U ranoj dobi voditi na dječje igralište i uključiti ga u igru s vršnjacima.
> Nadgledati igru i ne miješati se osim kad je nešto opasno po zdravlje ili život.
> Iz Lijepo je biti roditelj.


uf, što ne volim ovakve naputke (sorry, ivana). sad kad imam dvoje - valjda ne moram nadgledati igru. 

u svakom slučaju, potpis na ovo (pišem ovo, jer mi već lagano neugodno kad moram nešto potpisati   :Grin:  ). 




> Ja mislim da nema neke razlike u tome. 
> Barem kod mene. 
> Odgajaš ih da poštuju sebe, da poštuju druge. 
> 
> Ne znam, što to smije (ili smije) raditi jedinac, a da ne smije netko tko ima sestru/brata? 
> 
> Druga stvar je vrijeme 1 na 1 s roditeljem. Kad imaš dvoje i više, naravno da ništa više nije isto.

----------


## Anci

> Može li ljubav biti prevelika? 
> Nekad se pitam, možda da ih imam dvoje, pa da se ta ljubav nekako raspodijeli, možda ne bih bila tako u nekom strahu. Ono, kad pomisliš šta sve imaš danas, pa šta se svašta može dogoditi, i odjednom nemaš ama baš više ništa.
> Vjerojatno sam nejasna, hoću reći, da mislim da bih bila opuštenija s više djece, a to na djecu može samo pozitivno utjecati.


Kao prvo, ljubav se s više djece neće raspodijeliti, već samo multiplicirati  :Heart:  
_Ljubav_ po meni ne može biti prevelika.

A to s opuštanjem, to stoji. Barem kod mene.

----------


## ronin

> Dakle, na temelju čega su stvorene ovakve predrasude i kod stručnih osoba?


Možda se ne radi o predrasudama,nego su takva djeca naučena dobivati svu pažnju i situacija se promijeni kad dođe u grupu sa 20 i više djece...pa je potrebna faza adaptacije,niš drugo

To mi se čini vjerojatnim,i možda su to imale na pameti kad su upotrijebile riječ "problem"

----------


## Anci

Cvijeto   :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

ako ja rodim za godinu dvije tri kako planiram, ocu ja imati dva jedinca?

----------


## Mony

> Mislim da iridani nije na pameti korigiranje



Pa i da nije, dok god postuje tudju slobodu, koga moze smetat njezina sebicnost, musicavost... (osim ukucane i muza tu i tamo   :Grin:  )





> Rekla sam da ne pričam o djeci jedincima! 
> 
> Ja bih voljela kad se moji postovi ne bi citirali selektivno


Ma, znam, znam   :Kiss:   :Heart:  , al zar ti nisi vidjela mog smajlica   :Razz:  



Sorry svima, davno je vec tema skrenuta u drugom smjeru, al morala sam ovo nadopisat.

Idem sad iscitat nove postove   :Wink:

----------


## Anci

> Pa i da nije, dok god postuje tudju slobodu, koga moze smetat njezina sebicnost, musicavost... (osim ukucane i muza tu i tamo   )


Mony  :Smile:  
što danas nitko ne registrira smajliće  :Razz:  

Slažem se s tobom, njena stvar.

A sad čitaj zaostatke  :Kiss:

----------


## Mony

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa i da nije, dok god postuje tudju slobodu, koga moze smetat njezina sebicnost, musicavost... (osim ukucane i muza tu i tamo   )
> 
> 
> 
> Mony  
> što danas nitko ne registrira smajliće  
> ...



Uh, danas me samo opominju   :Wink:  
Da se to bar zadrzava samo unutar forumskih okvira, nego je to valjda neki danasnji oblak, sta li   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Skuzila sam i ja tebe, Anci, medjutim sam doista htjela napisati to sto jesam, bez obzira na pravi smisao tvog komentara   :Kiss:

----------


## Mony

> ako ja rodim za godinu dvije tri kako planiram, ocu ja imati dva jedinca?



good question   :Wink:

----------


## Mony

> Dakle, na temelju čega su stvorene ovakve predrasude i kod stručnih osoba?



Na temelju roditelja (njihovog ponasanja, stavova...), a ne djece.
Djeca postaju onakvima kako se mi prema njima ponasamo.
I nije stvar u tome da ce jedinac/ka kada dobije brata ili sestru nauciti dijeliti - dijeliti se uci u raznim drugim situacijama, vec ce se rijesiti roditeljskog _jambranja_: pazi ovo, pazi ono, nemoj to, nemoj ovo, sto roditelj fizicki nije u stanju raditi kada dobije drugo dijete, te se onda djeca razvijaju u puno opustenijoj atmosferi nego do tada.
Moje laicko misljenje, of course    :Wink:

----------


## Anci

> I nije stvar u tome da ce jedinac/ka kada dobije brata ili sestru nauciti dijeliti - dijeliti se uci u raznim drugim situacijama, vec ce se rijesiti roditeljskog _jambranja_: pazi ovo, pazi ono, nemoj to, nemoj ovo, sto roditelj fizicki nije u stanju raditi kada dobije drugo dijete, te se onda djeca razvijaju u puno opustenijoj atmosferi nego do tada.
> Moje laicko misljenje, of course


Pa da.
Mislim da moja starija kći nije prestala biti mala škrtica zato što ima sestru pa sad ona, kao, zna i voli dijelit.
Mo'š mislit! Sestri će zadnjoj dati  :Grin:  

Mislim da je to došlo s, da tako kažem, godinama (a ima ih čak 4  :Grin:  ). Zrelija je nego što je bila s dvije ili tri. Sad bez problema daje drugoj djeci svoje stvari. Jedini uvjet kod nje je da je se pita (što je i ok). Ali, mislim da to nije zato što je sestra.
To je zato što je ona jedno pametno, divno dijete. Kao majka joj 8) 

A opuštenija atmosfera je, sigurno.

----------


## Anci

Opet ja  :Grin:  
Zanimljivo je da će moja L bez problema seki nešto uzeti, s njom se malo počupati...(nastavi niz), a kad sekici priđe netko treći, ova velika se pretvara u pravu malu lavicu i brani seku  :Heart:

----------


## ronin

> Opet ja  
> Zanimljivo je da će moja L bez problema seki nešto uzeti, s njom se malo počupati...(nastavi niz), a kad sekici priđe netko treći, ova velika se pretvara u pravu malu lavicu i brani seku


Ista stvar i kod mene,samo kaj se o dečkima radi  :Heart:

----------


## Ivana2

Nekako mi ne sjeda ovo "naučiti dijeliti. (Možda jer sam jedinica   :Grin:  )
Mene su učili da moram dijeliti, a ako imam jedan komad, onda prvo ponuditi drugom.   :Mad:  
Ja nisam tako s M. Ako želiš dati, daj. Ako ne daš, vjerujem da imaš razlog. Ima pravo da nešto bude njegovo i da o tome sam odlučuje, pa radilo se i o beznačajnoj vrećici štapića. M nije škrt, ali voli svoje i poštuje tuđe, dok se ja borim s nekim usađenim obzirima koji mi samo štete.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Nekako mi ne sjeda ovo "naučiti dijeliti. (Možda jer sam jedinica   )
> Mene su učili da moram dijeliti, a ako imam jedan komad, onda prvo ponuditi drugom.   
> Ja nisam tako s M. Ako želiš dati, daj. Ako ne daš, vjerujem da imaš razlog. Ima pravo da nešto bude njegovo i da o tome sam odlučuje, pa radilo se i o beznačajnoj vrećici štapića. M nije škrt, ali voli svoje i poštuje tuđe, dok se ja borim s nekim usađenim obzirima koji mi samo štete.


a kako ti može štetiti ako podijeliš s nekim vrećicu štapića?

----------


## sladjanaf

> Nekako mi ne sjeda ovo "naučiti dijeliti. (Možda jer sam jedinica   )
> Mene su učili da moram dijeliti, a ako imam jedan komad, onda prvo ponuditi drugom.   
> Ja nisam tako s M. Ako želiš dati, daj. Ako ne daš, vjerujem da imaš razlog. Ima pravo da nešto bude njegovo i da o tome sam odlučuje, pa radilo se i o beznačajnoj vrećici štapića. M nije škrt, ali voli svoje i poštuje tuđe, dok se ja borim s nekim usađenim obzirima koji mi samo štete.


koji je razlog za ne dati nešto drugome? stvarno me zanima. ipak pričamo o djeci, nitko ih ne traži 1000 kuna ili donaciju bubrega.

i još me zanima na koji način tebi štete obziri koje imaš prema drugima?

----------


## Mony

Uciti dijeliti ne znaci uciti gaziti sebe.

Ako to netko tako shvaca, onda istu pogresku moze napraviti i ako ima jedno, dvoje ili troje djece.

Ja svoje dijete ucim da je lijepo dijeliti, to mu uvijek kazem, ponekad i previse puta, al ostavim da je odluka njegova.

Moja ce mu rijec ostati u glavi, al ce nauciti ne gaziti sebe.

----------


## Ivana2

Nisam rekla da može štetiti podijeliti vrećicu čipsa.
Ja mogu svom djetetu predložiti da nešto da ili podijeli, ali ga ne ću na to nukati niti ću očekivati da to učini. Naročito mu to ne ću predložiti pred nekim kome bi bilo zgodno ponuditi. Razgovarali smo često i o tome - kada je lijepo ponuditi nešto svoje i zašto nudimo. Stvari su jasne, a odluka je samo njegova.

----------


## sofke

i ja sam odustala od tog prisiljavanja na dijeljenje

ako ne da svoju lopaticu, ne mora

kad joj dođe iz dupeta u glavu da je ljepše podijeliti i igrati se zajedno onda će dati

ni ja ne dijelim svoje stvari drugima i valjda imam pravo odlučiti kad ću podijeliti (primjera radi, hoću li ja pozvati ljude na ručak i počastiti ih ili dozvoljavati da mi se ulazi u moj frižider i uzima se kada i kako netko hoće)

i djeca imaju pravo raspolaganja svojim stvarima

----------


## Mony

> i ja sam odustala od tog prisiljavanja na dijeljenje
> 
> ako ne da svoju lopaticu, ne mora
> 
> kad joj dođe iz dupeta u glavu da je ljepše podijeliti i igrati se zajedno onda će dati
> 
> ni ja ne dijelim svoje stvari drugima i valjda imam pravo odlučiti kad ću podijeliti (primjera radi, hoću li ja pozvati ljude na ručak i počastiti ih ili dozvoljavati da mi se ulazi u moj frižider i uzima se kada i kako netko hoće)
> 
> i djeca imaju pravo raspolaganja svojim stvarima



Pa nitko ne govori o prisiljavanju, vec o "ucenju" djeteta da je to lijepo.

Kazes: sama ce shvatiti - da, ali iz kojeg razloga - iz interesnih - jer joj fali drustvo.

Nestalo je ono dijeliti samo zato da se podijeli.

Ne kuzim cemu tolika sebicnost  :?

----------


## Ivana2

Da Sofke, tako je i on naučio. Naučio je da ono što je njegovo u skladnoj komunikaciji može iskoristiti da dobije još više tako da uloži što sam ima. Pritom pregovara, planira, cjenka se i razvija komunikacijske vještine. Mislim da to psiholozi zovu "alati" i bolje je da dijete samo dođe do toga (iz dupeta u glavu  :Grin:  ) nego da to doživljava kao obvezu.
Evo kako mene moji obziri peru u blažem obliku: M se igra s još troje djece, recimo iz vrtićke grupe, koju vrlo dobro znam. M dođe jer želi sladoled (obećani) i sad ja kupim sladoled njemu i to troje djece (nije mi krivo, naučena sam da je to ispravno). Drugi dan M se igra s jednim od to dvoje djece 2 sata u parkiću. Majka poziva svoje dijete, daje mu sladoled i sad njih dvoje sjede na klupici - M čeka da ovaj pojede svoj sladoled. Mislim, to je sitnica - i onda ja mislim, da glupačo, mogla si počastiti cijeli parkić. Eto, ali ja ne mogu drukčije, i ne mislim da je to vrlina.

----------


## iridana2666

Tako je *sofke*, slažem se s tobom!
Mojim curama uvijek ukazujem kako, ako nešto imaju, da i to nešto moraju dijeliti, ako su u društvu. Ponekad hoće, ponekad neće. Onda im kažem da je u redu ako neće, ali da će slijedeći put jedno od njihovih prijatelja imati nešto što i one vole, a neće htjeti njima dati. 
Eh sad, mi imamo veliki problem, a to je što je moja starija iz prvog braka, otac (MBM) joj je stranac i pliva u novcu i ima samo nju, nema više djece i nije se ponovno ženio nakon mene (koja sam ja rospija   :Grin:   :Wink:  ). Malena je centar njegovog svijeta i štogod ona poželi, on joj kupi i pošalje ili donese. Često me nešto pita i ja kažem ne sada ili imaš već i sl, ali ona digne telefon, nazove oca i to isto dobije (ili mi on pošalje novce da joj to kupim). I često mi kaže 'ako nećeš ti, onda će moj tata N (MM joj je tata S   :Smile:  ).  A sada je počela pitati i za mlađu sestru  :/  i on popusti iako mu malena nije ništa. 
Uz to, mlađa je jedina (prava) unuka MM roditeljima, i to još curica nakon njihova dva sina, totalno su raspamećeni   :Heart:  , ali kad kupuju onda se kupuje i starijoj. Tako da mi je starija postala jedno razmaženo derište nad kojom često nemam kontrole, a mlađa je na najboljem putu jer oponaša stariju. 
Sad ću se i ja upitati kao *Ivarica* - da li i ja imam dvije jedinice?!  :?

----------


## Mony

> ne mislim da je to vrlina.



Ja mislim da je vrlina znati dijeliti bez interesnih razloga.

I ne mislim da je to iskoristavanje, osim ako se neka osoba tako ne osjeca.

Al onda to nije vise dijeljenje o kojem ovdje pricamo.

Nauciti dijete dijeliti, a da zna da ne mora, da to ne radi iz cistog interesa, nego zato sto to zeli, je veliki izazov, i nije podlozan broju brace i sestara.

----------


## Trina

Pa uopće nije stvar u dijeljenju bombona,igračaka i sl sitnicama.Jedinci žive poptuno drugačijim životom nego oni koj i to nisu.Oni su u svojoj kući jedino dijete,jedina maza,car, vjerojatno centar svijeta,sve što se kupi kupuje se njemu,ima svoju sobu krcatu igračaka jer sve što god bilo tko kupi kupuje njemu...itd itd..kad malo naraste imat će svoj kompjuter,svoj dvd...dobivat levisice,sve moguće marke jer nije problem ispuniti mu takvu želju kad je ipak samo jedno dijete...bar mislim da je tako.A kad je više djece to ne može biti tako.Jedino ako nismo ko iridana odrasli u bogatoj obitelji di se to tako može.Ali takvi su rijetki pa se sve MORA dijeliti.I onda iz svega toga nastane mala ličnost,mala osoba,karakter koji nas obilježava za čitav život.I mislim da je ogromna razlika u jedincima/nejedincima sama ta baza djetinjstva,samo to nešto što nas oblikuje.Kasnije se možemo sami truditi biti ovakvi ili onakvi ali u suštini neke stvari je teško naučiti kad si odrastao.A sve ovo se odnosi samo na materijalno.Di je ona druga strana-igranje,povezanost,osjećaji prema bratu i sestri koji su jedinstveni....

----------


## Trina

Ali jedinci sigurno imaju stabilne mame koje ne pucaju tako lako ko mame više djece  :Grin:   pa i na to treba računati.

----------


## Mony

Trina, po ovome sto si napisala pokazujes da se dijete formira onako kako se mi (roditelji) prema njemu odnosimo i da imati vise brace i sestara ne znaci previse u formiranju tog dijela licnosti.

Jer ako imati vise brace i sestara samo znaci da dijete nece moci dobiti sve sto zazeli, onda mi to nije neka razlika od toga da roditelji ne kupe i svom djetetu jedincu sve sto zazeli.

I eto ti iste stvari...

Jedino te u ovome potpisujem:



> Di je ona druga strana-igranje,povezanost,osjećaji prema bratu i sestri koji su jedinstveni....

----------


## sladjanaf

> Da Sofke, tako je i on naučio. Naučio je da ono što je njegovo u skladnoj komunikaciji može iskoristiti da dobije još više tako da uloži što sam ima. Pritom pregovara, planira, cjenka se i razvija komunikacijske vještine. Mislim da to psiholozi zovu "alati" i bolje je da dijete samo dođe do toga (iz dupeta u glavu  ) nego da to doživljava kao obvezu.
> Evo kako mene moji obziri peru u blažem obliku: M se igra s još troje djece, recimo iz vrtićke grupe, koju vrlo dobro znam. M dođe jer želi sladoled (obećani) i sad ja kupim sladoled njemu i to troje djece (nije mi krivo, naučena sam da je to ispravno). Drugi dan M se igra s jednim od to dvoje djece 2 sata u parkiću. Majka poziva svoje dijete, daje mu sladoled i sad njih dvoje sjede na klupici - M čeka da ovaj pojede svoj sladoled. Mislim, to je sitnica - i onda ja mislim, da glupačo, mogla si počastiti cijeli parkić. Eto, ali ja ne mogu drukčije, i ne mislim da je to vrlina.


ne misliš li da odgajaš jedno jako sebično dijete koje dijeli samo i isključivo zato što će iz tog izvući korist za sebe? "da dobije još više tako da uloži što sam ima". kakva je to poruka? radim samo ono što je korisno za mene? mislim da na svijetu već ima previše takvih ljudi i da svog sina s takvim odgojem uopće nećeš obogatiti. a komunikacijske vještine se mogu razvijati i na druge načine.

a to što ti ne misliš da je vrlina drugom djetetu kupiti sladoled i to radiš ne iz potrebe nego iz navike i pratiš hoće li biti vraćeno na isti način je isto na neki način tužno. jesi ti jedinica?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Pritom pregovara, planira, cjenka se i razvija komunikacijske vještine. Mislim da to psiholozi zovu "alati" i bolje je da dijete samo dođe do toga (iz dupeta u glavu  ) nego da to doživljava kao obvezu.


kod nas je dijeljenje obaveza. nikakva psihologija, nikakvi alati, nikakve komunikacijske vještine. 

nažalost, sve sam više svjesnija da tako svoju djecu ne pripremam dobro na ovaj svijet gdje vlada samo profit, i gdje vlada parola izmuzi iz čovjeka što više, ali na taj način da ovaj misli da mu nešto daješ, a ne oduzimaš. zapakiraj sve u nekakve tim bildinge, razvoj ljudskih potencijala i slična s*anja. 

kad pročitam ovakav post i kad još znam da on i ima smisla, dođe mi da kažem Zbogom Europo i odem živjeti negdje na Bliski istok - tamo još valjda ima ljudskosti, a život smisla.

uf, baš sam se naljutila.

----------


## Mony

> nažalost, sve sam više svjesnija da tako svoju djecu ne pripremam dobro na ovaj svijet gdje vlada samo profit, i gdje vlada parola izmuzi iz čovjeka što više, ali na taj način da ovaj misli da mu nešto daješ, a ne oduzimaš. zapakiraj sve u nekakve tim bildinge, razvoj ljudskih potencijala i slična s*anja.




Dajes svojoj djeci vrijednost (tako ja to gledam), ne ruseci njih kao osobe, a vjestine snalazenja u okrutnoj stvarnosti (koja danas nije nista okrutnijka nego prije, kako to mnogi vole tvrditi) ce uciti tijekom odrastanja i biti puno bogatiji kao ljudi

----------


## Mony

> dođe mi da kažem Zbogom Europo i odem živjeti negdje na Bliski istok - tamo još valjda ima ljudskosti, a život smisla.



Kud si bas Bliski istok pronasla   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  nažalost, sve sam više svjesnija da tako svoju djecu ne pripremam dobro na ovaj svijet gdje vlada samo profit, i gdje vlada parola izmuzi iz čovjeka što više, ali na taj način da ovaj misli da mu nešto daješ, a ne oduzimaš. zapakiraj sve u nekakve tim bildinge, razvoj ljudskih potencijala i slična s*anja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dajes svojoj djeci vrijednost (tako ja to gledam), ne ruseci njih kao osobe, a vjestine snalazenja u okrutnoj stvarnosti (koja danas nije nista okrutnijka nego prije, kako to mnogi vole tvrditi) ce uciti tijekom odrastanja i biti puno bogatiji kao ljudi


ma znam, znam - eto ponijela me nekakva davno opovrgnuta ideologija   :Kiss:

----------


## cvijeta73

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  dođe mi da kažem Zbogom Europo i odem živjeti negdje na Bliski istok - tamo još valjda ima ljudskosti, a život smisla.
> 
> 
> 
> Kud si bas Bliski istok pronasla


pupak svijeta - žarište civilizacija

----------


## Mony

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> ...



Nekad bilo, sad se (jedva) spominjalo   :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

> Tako je *sofke*, slažem se s tobom!
> Mojim curama uvijek ukazujem kako, ako nešto imaju, da i to nešto moraju dijeliti, ako su u društvu. Ponekad hoće, ponekad neće. Onda im kažem da je u redu ako neće, ali da će slijedeći put jedno od njihovih prijatelja imati nešto što i one vole, a neće htjeti njima dati. 
> Eh sad, mi imamo veliki problem, a to je što je moja starija iz prvog braka, otac (MBM) joj je stranac i pliva u novcu i ima samo nju, nema više djece i nije se ponovno ženio nakon mene (koja sam ja rospija    ). Malena je centar njegovog svijeta i štogod ona poželi, on joj kupi i pošalje ili donese. Često me nešto pita i ja kažem ne sada ili imaš već i sl, ali ona digne telefon, nazove oca i to isto dobije (ili mi on pošalje novce da joj to kupim). I često mi kaže 'ako nećeš ti, onda će moj tata N (MM joj je tata S   ).  A sada je počela pitati i za mlađu sestru  :/  i on popusti iako mu malena nije ništa. 
> Uz to, mlađa je jedina (prava) unuka MM roditeljima, i to još curica nakon njihova dva sina, totalno su raspamećeni   , ali kad kupuju onda se kupuje i starijoj. Tako da mi je starija postala jedno razmaženo derište nad kojom često nemam kontrole, a mlađa je na najboljem putu jer oponaša stariju. 
> Sad ću se i ja upitati kao *Ivarica* - da li i ja imam dvije jedinice?!  :?


i ovo   :shock: 

oprosti, meni je ovo pomalo zastrašujuće. što znači biti centar nečijeg svijeta? da moraš dobiti sve što ti padne na pamet bez kontrole i granice? da moraš postati nova Paris? sigurna sam da je i ona bila centar nečijeg svijeta.

i opet, da se dijeli samo da bi se zauzvrat nešto dobilo   :Sad:  

kome vi mislite da činite uslugu?
bolje bi bilo da svojoj djeci kažete da nikome ništa ne daju i mirna bosna.

----------


## cvijeta73

> [
> kome vi mislite da činite uslugu?
> bolje bi bilo da svojoj djeci kažete da nikome ništa ne daju i mirna bosna.


e, ali to bi bilo kao ona prvobitna akumulacija kapitala - kad su radnici radili 18 sati na dan. sad isto radimo toliko, ali u svrhu samousavršavanja. a cilj je uvijek isti - samo profit.

tako i ovdje - učimo djecu davati samo ako će dobiti nešto zauzvrat, tako djeca u očima drugih ispadaju darežljiva i dobra, a u stvari im je na pameti profit i samo profit, kažem ja. 

još malo pa ću i marxa početi citirati   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

A sad ozbiljno, promatrajući svog sina u interakciji s vršnjacima, on je do sada najempatičnije i najdruželjbivije 4 godišnje biće koje sam do sad upoznala   :Smile:  .

Znate onu staru, i zadnju košulju bi skinuo, e takav je on. U vrtiću je omiljen , a bilo gdje, na bilo kojem igralištu ,s bilo kojom djecom  i mlađom i starijom uspostavi konktakt i igra se. Od 2 do 10 godina.

Ne zavaram se da je to do mog odgoja, on je takav rođen. 

I jako sam sretna zbog toga jer sam ja kao dijete i djevojka bila jako povučena i introvertirana.

O meni najbolje mogu govoriti drugi, ja se mogu vidjeti divnom i krasnom,a to ne mora odgovarati istini.

----------


## mim

> što znači biti centar nečijeg svijeta? da moraš dobiti sve što ti padne na pamet bez kontrole i granice? da moraš postati nova Paris? sigurna sam da je i ona bila centar nečijeg svijeta.


Paris Hilton ima sestru   :Grin:   . Znači da je sve ipak u odgoju. 

Davno mi je jedna psihologica rekla: Svako dijete, pa i u brojnoj obitelji, može se odgojiti kao jedinac. Usporedbe radi: naši bivši susjeti imaju 3 kćeri i najmlađeg sina. Pogađate   :Wink:   ? Ne samo da ima sve što poželi nego je još sestrama "naređeno" da ga slušaju i udovoljavaju njegovim zahtjevima. Dječak je...hm...blago rečeno nesnošljiv u društvu. 

Moja kćer, iako je jedinica, ne dobiva sve što poželi. Dobro ocijenim treba li joj nešto ili ne, je li nešto njen hir ili stvarna želja i potreba. U sobi nema svoj TV i DVD iako bi to željela, ima svoju liniju za cca 500 kn samo zato da ne sluša na našoj RHCP, odjeća joj je manje-više bez potpisa, mobitel si je kupila od svoje ušteđevine koju je skupljala od baka i ostalih, sitne nofce sprema u kasicu za nove role, ima jako dobro razvijen osjećaj za potrošnju bez veze i za cijene kao takve, a empatična je kao i Marijin Marko: sve dijeli, rado pomaže i općenito je u društvu topla i omiljena. Znači-opet je stvar u odgoju.

----------


## sis

A propos sebičnosti, svi jedinci kojih se mogu sjetiti su prilično nesebični. Jesu li im se možda roditelji više pozabavili ovim segmentom odgoja?
A i prilično su društveni (čak puno više nego većina iz brojnih obitelji).

Sve to mi ne pomaže da odagnam bojazan da će moje trogodišnje (zasad)jedino dijete bit sebično ili razmaženo ili...što god...

----------


## mozarela

netko odluči imati jedno dijete netko dvoje a nekima se jednostavno desi i više...

osobno volim djecu i moja su meni sav moj život ali iskreno , baš sam ndavno razmišljala o tome da bih se teško odlučila na treće. 
prije rođenja prvog djeteta bila sam tako neustrašiva ,željna i voljna da učim o svijetu o životu da ganjam karijeru da obiđem svijet...
a onda sam rodila svoje prvo dijete! postala sam zec strašljivac, živčana i stalno u brizi.
bojim se stvari kojih nikada nisam , način razmišljanja i prioriteti su mi se u potpunosi promijenili. ne dišem više da budem živa zbog sebe nego zbog njih.

mislila sam da ću se sa drugom trudnoćom stabiliziratzi ali a-a još sam gora.

jednom je jedna dr. rekla kako ona radi već decenijama i kako zna da svaka majka voli svoje dijete ali da ja svoga prevolim....

neki dan moj pametnjaković mene optuži da ga držim pod staklenim zvonom! :shock:   a i držim... samo hodanje je za mene opasnost koja vreba na moje dijete i ja panično pratim svaki njegov pokret. da ne pričam koliko straha proživljavam jada ga puštam na sport i raznorazne aktivnosti...


drugi sin mi je još mali i apsolutno pod mojim nadzorom pa sam još normalna ali jeza me hvata ako ću proći psihički s njim sve ono što sam s prvim!

tako da ne znam da li bih imala živaca da se odlučim na treće..

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> što znači biti centar nečijeg svijeta? da moraš dobiti sve što ti padne na pamet bez kontrole i granice? da moraš postati nova Paris? sigurna sam da je i ona bila centar nečijeg svijeta.
> 
> 
> Paris Hilton ima sestru    . Znači da je sve ipak u odgoju.


ma nju sam spomenula da bih uopće dočarala samoj sebi što znači imati sve što poželiš. ona je valjda prototip. nije spomenuta iz drugih razloga   :Grin:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Pa uopće nije stvar u dijeljenju bombona,igračaka i sl sitnicama.Jedinci žive poptuno drugačijim životom nego oni koj i to nisu.Oni su u svojoj kući jedino dijete,jedina maza,car, vjerojatno centar svijeta,sve što se kupi kupuje se njemu,ima svoju sobu krcatu igračaka jer sve što god bilo tko kupi kupuje njemu...itd itd..kad malo naraste imat će svoj kompjuter,svoj dvd...dobivat levisice,sve moguće marke jer nije problem ispuniti mu takvu želju kad je ipak samo jedno dijete...bar mislim da je tako.A kad je više djece to ne može biti tako.Jedino ako nismo ko iridana odrasli u bogatoj obitelji di se to tako može.Ali takvi su rijetki pa se sve MORA dijeliti.I onda iz svega toga nastane mala ličnost,mala osoba,karakter koji nas obilježava za čitav život.I mislim da je ogromna razlika u jedincima/nejedincima sama ta baza djetinjstva,samo to nešto što nas oblikuje.Kasnije se možemo sami truditi biti ovakvi ili onakvi ali u suštini neke stvari je teško naučiti kad si odrastao.A sve ovo se odnosi samo na materijalno.Di je ona druga strana-igranje,povezanost,osjećaji prema bratu i sestri koji su jedinstveni....


potpisujem Trinu.

a mozda ono na sto je ona tu naisla je zapravo da je roditeljima prirodno tesko ne pruziti svom djetetu sve sto pozeli, zbog silne ljubavi koju osjecaju spram njega. pa je onda MOZDA malcice lakse kad te zivot prisili na to cisto cinjenicom da znas da ih je vise i moras biti pravedan pa si umjereniji u davanju. a dijete od tog naravno ima dugorocnu korist...

----------


## sladjanaf

ja majke mi nemam takvih problema. mogu pružiti puno, ali ne pružim sve što požele. a volim ih najviše na svijetu. jesam ja neka anomalija prirode ili šta?

meni skidanje zvijezda s neba i stvaranje umjetnog centra svijeta nije opcija. dijeljenje (pogotovo međusobno njih dvoje) nije opcija nego je prirodna potreba, kao potreba za snom.
ne kažem da Karlo to u potpunosti shvaća, ali shvatit će ubrzo. zato će moja djeca postati prekrasni nesebični odrasli ljudi - kao i njihovi roditelji, teta, ujak i stric.

----------


## Anci

> ja majke mi nemam takvih problema. mogu pružiti puno, ali ne pružim sve što požele. a volim ih najviše na svijetu. jesam ja neka anomalija prirode ili šta?
> 
> meni skidanje zvijezda s neba i stvaranje umjetnog centra svijeta nije opcija. dijeljenje (pogotovo međusobno njih dvoje) nije opcija nego je prirodna potreba, kao potreba za snom.
> .


Točno.
Ja ne mislim da je roditeljsko davanje svega što dijete poželi i život u izobilju vezano uz broj djece (odnosno jedno dijete).

Ja dijelim jer to volim. Jer sam sretna kad dajem nekome nešto. Ne očekujem ništa zauzvrat. Naravno da sam sretna kad netko meni nešto da, ali nije to dvoje povezano- davanje _radi_ dobivanja.

Netko gore se dotaknuo dijeljenja igračaka. Ja to potičem, dakle uvijek ću to svojim curama sugerirati, ne zato da se i oni mogu igrati igračkama drugog djeteta pa tako imati korist, već zato što smo prijatelji, volimo se, lijepo je podijeliti nešto s drugim. 

Neću ih siliti ako ne žele. Odluka je njihova, ali uvijek ću im predložiti i pohvaliti ih ako nešto podijele.

Starija je po tom pitanju drugačija od svoje mlađe sestre (škrtice).

Meni je slađe kad svi u uredu pojedemo jednu čokoladu, nego da sjedim sama za stolom i pojedem sama cijelu.

----------


## iridana2666

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mony prvotno napisa
> ...


Nije nije, još uvijek je tako. Znam iz dugogodišnjeg osobnog iskustva. Familija je svetinja, sva drugo pada u drugi plan. Meni je taj osjećaj pripadnosti i ljubav  prema bližnjima   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  . Divno je znati da još uvijek postoji tako nešto. Zar ti ne govori dovoljno da MBM kupuje robicu i igračke i mojoj mlađoj kćeri (polusestri od moje starije), a ona mu nije ama baš ništa. Tko bi to ovdje radio?!

----------


## Ivana2

Drage forumašice koje ste mene i moje dijete proglasile sebičnima, a niti nas ne poznajete - možete vjerovati u taj segment svoga odgoja "trebaš znati dijeliti", ali ja vas uvjeravam da time ne činite nikakvo dobro svom djetetu. Ne će naučiti dijeliti tako da na roditeljski poticaj ustupi svoju igračku, ponudi slatkiš itd., nego u ozbiljnim situacijama promatrajući svoje roditelje, a bitan faktor je i genetika.
Reći da braća imaju naročitu čast "naučiti dijeliti" ne stoji, jer ako roditelji ne omoguće svojoj djeci pravo na raspolaganje vlastitim stvarima ili je previše zajedničkih stvari, veća je vjerojatnost da će razviti potrebu da grčevito brane svoje granice kasnije.
Ja sam osobno u tom segmentu jako zadovoljna svojim djetetom. I da, on zna dijeliti bez da išta traži zauzvrat, a nitko ga to nije podučavao niti ikad spominjao.

----------


## buba klara

[quote="AnciNetko gore se dotaknuo dijeljenja igračaka. Ja to potičem, dakle uvijek ću to svojim curama sugerirati, ne zato da se i oni mogu igrati igračkama drugog djeteta pa tako imati korist, već zato što smo prijatelji, volimo se, lijepo je podijeliti nešto s drugim. 

Neću ih siliti ako ne žele. Odluka je njihova, ali uvijek ću im predložiti i pohvaliti ih ako nešto podijele.

[/quote]
Isto ovako.

----------


## Dijana

mozarela  :shock: , nisi me baš utješila. Ništa, slušat ću anci   :Grin:  .

----------


## Anci

> Drage forumašice koje ste mene i moje dijete proglasile sebičnima, a niti nas ne poznajete - možete vjerovati u taj segment svoga odgoja "trebaš znati dijeliti", ali ja vas uvjeravam da time ne činite nikakvo dobro svom djetetu. Ne će naučiti dijeliti tako da na roditeljski poticaj ustupi svoju igračku, ponudi slatkiš itd., nego u ozbiljnim situacijama promatrajući svoje roditelje, a bitan faktor je i genetika.
> Reći da braća imaju naročitu čast "naučiti dijeliti" ne stoji, jer ako roditelji ne omoguće svojoj djeci pravo na raspolaganje vlastitim stvarima ili je previše zajedničkih stvari, veća je vjerojatnost da će razviti potrebu da grčevito brane svoje granice kasnije.
> Ja sam osobno u tom segmentu jako zadovoljna svojim djetetom. I da, on zna dijeliti bez da išta traži zauzvrat, a nitko ga to nije podučavao niti ikad spominjao.


Pa naravno da im i svojim primjerom to pokazujem.
Dajem im svoj neseser (istina da se mogu u miru otuširati, ali one to ne znaju  :Grin:  ), svoju robu da se igraju... ne tražim ništa zauzvrat.
Samo ne vidim što je loše u tome da djetetu predložim nešto.
Nekad ona i sama bez da ja bilo što kažem, ponudi čokoladu. Nekad joj ja predložim. Ne forsiram.

----------


## Zoila

uporno, ali upornooo i svaki svakcati put sto otvaram ovaj podforum, citam naslov ovog topika kao: odgoj indijanaca.
sori za offT. morala sam to javit. mozda cu sad prestat konacno.
mozete slobodno brisati ovaj moj komentar.   :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

> Drage forumašice koje ste mene i moje dijete proglasile sebičnima, a niti nas ne poznajete - možete vjerovati u taj segment svoga odgoja "trebaš znati dijeliti", ali ja vas uvjeravam da time ne činite nikakvo dobro svom djetetu. Ne će naučiti dijeliti tako da na roditeljski poticaj ustupi svoju igračku, ponudi slatkiš itd., nego u ozbiljnim situacijama promatrajući svoje roditelje, a bitan faktor je i genetika.
> Reći da braća imaju naročitu čast "naučiti dijeliti" ne stoji, jer ako roditelji ne omoguće svojoj djeci pravo na raspolaganje vlastitim stvarima ili je previše zajedničkih stvari, veća je vjerojatnost da će razviti potrebu da grčevito brane svoje granice kasnije.
> Ja sam osobno u tom segmentu jako zadovoljna svojim djetetom. I da, on zna dijeliti bez da išta traži zauzvrat, a nitko ga to nije podučavao niti ikad spominjao.


pa naravno da promatraju svoje roditelje koji dijele - zar stvarno misliš da bih svoju djecu učila nečemu što niti sama ne prakticiram? kao što sam napisala na jednom drugom topicu, i moja torba je posudbena i uvjerena sam da svojoj djeci činim najbolje moguće kad god ih podsjetim da mi dijelimo.
i naravno da se ne dijele sve stvari koje imaju, čak niti međusobno jer to, na kraju krajeva, niti ne žele. Diani uopće nije stalo do Karlovih autića kao niti njemu do njezinih barbika (više   :Smile:  ). 

i tvoja zadnja rečenica je čista suprotnost onome što si o svom djetetu napisala jučer.
pa prema tome, ne ljuti se na mene jer sam ja samo komentirala napisano. a nisam bila jedina. mora da je do tvog komentara 

 :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Ovo nema previše veze sa malom djecom ali ima sa braćom i sestrama.Baš u zadnje vrijeme i moji i muževi (roditelji,tete,ujci,stričevi) su imali nekih nerazriješenih stvari,moji nažalost sprovod a njegovi neke imovinske nesuglasice.I gledam i jedne i druge,moja mater je najstarija od 4 djece,otac najmlađi od 4 a svekar najstariji od 5.Svatko živi svoj život,neki su bliže,neki dalje,svi imaju svoju djecu i unuke,svoje probleme,rastave,preljube-....ma svašta.I onako naizled rekli bi da nema tu pretjerane povezanosti.Ali ovo što sam viđala ovih dana bilo mi je toliko dirljivo da sam samo sebi dala potvrdu onome što oduvijek tvrdim-da među "svojima" postoji ta neka posebna veza koja je neobjašnjiva i baš posebna.Gledajući ih svih skupa dogodi se taj nekakav spoj energije,spoj zajedništva i ljubavi.Vidiš da ti ljudi dolaze iz svojih vanjskih svjetova u ono otkud su potekli,u svoju bazu,sigurnost,mjesto gdje si prihvaćem samo zato što si tu,što si njihov dio.Kad se otvore neke bolne teme vidiš koliko su ustvari osjetljivi na probleme tog svog brata ili sestre,da će se iskreno potruditi pomoći bez postavljanja bilo kakvih uvjeta ili traženja protuusluge,pomažeš jer ti srce tako kaže.I onda zamislim jednog odraslog čovjeka kojemu su roditelji već prestari ili su umrli a nađe se u teškoj životnoj situaciji.Zar je uopće potrebno pričati o tome koliko ti netko tvoj znači u takvim situacijama?Ovo naravno nije utjecalo na moju odluku da imam više djece ali mi ipak donese nekakav mir kad ih zamislim kao odrasle ljude.

----------


## Tashunica

moja kćer je bila jedinica punih deset godina i nikada nije bila sebična, ali stvarno nikada. ona je više naivka koja će sve razdijeliti da svi budu sretni i zadovoljni.
a mali... čista suprotnost, on je sad već sa nepune dvije godine škrtica i teško da će nekome nešto dati, baš je mali sebičnjak i ima pravo šefovsko ponašanje.

iako ih odgajam potpuno identično, oni su dva različita svijeta. samo ih trebam s različitih strana usmjeravati negdje prema sredini.

----------


## cvijeta73

Trina, lijepo si to napisala. obitelj je obitelj, i ja tako gledam na to. 

no, evo moji rođaci - dva brata, jedan bolji od drugog, ne pričaju već 20 godina. neka starina bila u pitanju. nedavno im je umro tata i na sprovodu mi se činilo da će se pomiriti. ali ne - oči pune suza, ali ni riječ - prošli jedan pored drugog kao pored turskog groblja. 
nije ni to neka rijetka situacija. 
ponavljam, ne znam što bi se to trebalo desiti, a da mene posvađa s mojom sestrom. ili da posvađa juraja i maru. 

i mislim da nema veze ono jedinci - sebični, ja sam do prije godinu dana odgajala jedinca i ništa se specijano nije promijenilo. nemamo baš nešto previše love, ali on ima svoje igračke, svoju sobu, svoj stol. mara ima svoje igračke, i ona će imati svoju sobu. hranu ne trebaju dijeliti, za svakog ima dovoljno. 

jedinac - ne jedinac, mislim da nema to veze s njihovim karakterima. ima veze s ovim što piše trina u zadnjem postu.

----------


## Trina

Dijete od dvije godine ne može ne biti škrt,to je normalan razvoj djeteta kad on uopće nije sposoban išta dijeliti.Nebi valjalo da nije tako.Škrtost ili velikodušnost će doći do izražaja kad odrastu,kod djece to ne ide baš tako lako.

----------


## Trina

Moj post je bio za Tashunicu.
Cvijeta,je,ima svega.Nitko ti ne može garantirati ništa u budućnosti.Ali srećom,još uvijek su rijeđe takve priče nego one pozitivnije

----------


## cvijeta73

> Moj post je bio za Tashunicu.
> Cvijeta,je,ima svega.Nitko ti ne može garantirati ništa u budućnosti.Ali srećom,*još uvijek su rijeđe takve priče nego one pozitivnije*


potpis

----------


## Anci

> Dijete od dvije godine ne može ne biti škrt,to je normalan razvoj djeteta kad on uopće nije sposoban išta dijeliti.Nebi valjalo da nije tako.Škrtost ili velikodušnost će doći do izražaja kad odrastu,kod djece to ne ide baš tako lako.


Točno.
Nešto slično sam i ja gore rekla.
Moja starija kći bez problema dijeli svoje igračke, čokoladu (osim sestri  :Grin:  )... ali ona kaže "da je se mora pitati"  :Grin:  
A mala valjda misli da će se svatko tko pogleda njenu guralicu upisati ko vlasnik u knjižicu vozila.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tashunica

trina znam ja da je to razvojna faza, ali kod njega poprilično izražena. on misli da je cijeli svijet njegov da može prisvojiti sve što vidi oko sebe.
naravno da to neće ostati baš tako jako izraženo, ali ipak mislim da je to dio njegove osobnosti i da će nešto od toga ostati.
starija nikada nije bila takva, ni kad je imala dvije godine.

----------


## Anci

> starija nikada nije bila takva, ni kad je imala dvije godine.


Moja je  :Laughing:

----------


## Tashunica

> starija nikada nije bila takva, ni kad je imala dvije godine. 
> 
> 
> 
> Moja je


pa upravo o tome i govorim. ipak se neke karakterne crte vide i prije nego odrastu.

----------


## Anci

Gle, moja starija je stvarno bila mali škrtac, sad nije.

----------


## Trina

> trina znam ja da je to razvojna faza, ali kod njega poprilično izražena. on misli da je cijeli svijet njegov da može prisvojiti sve što vidi oko sebe.
> naravno da to neće ostati baš tako jako izraženo, ali ipak mislim da je to dio njegove osobnosti i da će nešto od toga ostati.
> starija nikada nije bila takva, ni kad je imala dvije godine.


Ma nije to dio njegove osobnosti,vidjet ćeš.Škrtost je baš normalna faza u maloj dobi (i puno većoj od dvogodišnjaka) jer oni jednostavno nisu sposobni dijeliti,ne vide dobrobit davanja.I ne samo davanja nego još uvijek ne mogu znati ni da sve tuđe nije njihovo.pa npr moj dvogodišnjak misli da su sve igračke na plaži od sve prisutne djece njegove.  :Grin:  

Nemoj ga uopće tjerati da išta dijeli ako neće.Proći će ga

----------


## Tashunica

ne tjeram ja njega uopće, nego mi je komičan, sav se uspjeni i počme vikat na nekom svom jeziku ako netko pipne ono što je on pikirao pa makar bilo kilometar od njega.

a to na plaži   :Rolling Eyes:  strahota. svi ručnici, sve ležaljke, igračke, frižideri, sve je bilo njegovo.

----------


## Trina

> ne tjeram ja njega uopće, nego mi je komičan, sav se uspjeni i počme vikat na nekom svom jeziku ako netko pipne ono što je on pikirao pa makar bilo kilometar od njega.
> 
> a to na plaži   strahota. svi ručnici, sve ležaljke, igračke, frižideri, sve je bilo njegovo.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> Jedinica sam i cijeli sam život jako patila zbog toga. Dobro se sjećam kako sam imala izmišljenu cijelu galeriju, što mlađe što starije braće i sestara. Svatko od njih je u mojoj mašti imao svoju osobnost i svatko mi je "služio" za nešto. S nekima sam zamišljala da se igram, s nekima da su stariji i da im se povjeravam kad sam tužna, s nekima da su puno manji od mene pa da se ja brinem o njima itd. itd.


Ovo mi zvuči jaaaako poznato! kloklo, kao da pišeš o meni! Ni zbog čega u djetinjstvu nisam bila tako nesretna kao zbog toga što nisam imala brata ni sestru i ni zbog čega tako sretna kao kad su napokon stigli!

Stereotipi o jedincima i dijeljenju mi se ne sviđaju, a i ne mislim da je dijeljenje materijalnih stvari najvažnije područje na kojem bi jedinci mogli biti uskraćeni. Meni je puno teže padao nedostatak duhovnog zrcaljenja i razmjene, ne zato što ih nisam imala od obitelji i prijatelja, nego zato što sam vjerovala da bratsko-sestrinski odnosi tom iskustvu daju potpuno novu dimenziju. Jedino sam se zbog toga osjećala siromašnije.

----------


## flower

ja sam jedinica i nikd, ama bas nikad nisam pomislila kako bi bilo lijepo imati brata ili sestru, i to je u biti razlicito.

ivka, kazu da u psiholoskom smislu granica izmedju djece kad je veca od 5 god. onda ta djeca imaju vise karakteristika jedinaca nego brace i sestara, odnosno utjecaj tog starijeg djeteta se izjednacava s utjecajem odrasle osobe.

----------


## Mony

> kazu da u psiholoskom smislu granica izmedju djece kad je veca od 5 god. onda ta djeca imaju vise karakteristika jedinaca nego brace i sestara, odnosno utjecaj tog starijeg djeteta se izjednacava s utjecajem odrasle osobe.



Onda sam ja odgojena ko jedinica  :shock: 

Ovo nisam znala. 
To vrijedi za oba djeteta, jel?

----------


## seni

> Što se tiče jedinaca...Imam dosta prijatelja jedinaca i svima im je žao što nemaju brata ni sestru.Ali ono,baš svima.A pričala sam i s nekim mamama jedinaca i one ne mogu prežaliti što su rodile samo jedno dijete iz ovog ili onog razloga.I meni je nezamislivo imati samo jedno dijete i mislim da mi nijedan razlog nebi bio dovoljno dobar da se baš svjesno odlučim na tako nešto.Mame jedinaca koje nemate namjeru više rađati,nemojte se uvrijediti,ovo je isključivo moje osobno viđenje stvari.Ja nekako razmišljam da je svaki početak najteži.Pa tako treba izgurati njihove male godinice i naše nespretne početke. A za mene je baš pravo bogatstvo imati više djece.Ali eto,svi smo mi drugačiji


kakve veze ovaj uvod ima sa odgojem jedinaca i odgojem uopce, nije mi bas jasno.

valjda zivim u nekom paralelnom svemiru, pa mi je jednako tako nejasno sto bi to bio odgoj jedinaca, ili odgoj nejedinaca.
odgoj moze biti "dobar, los, zao" sto prvenstveno ovisi o kvaliteti roditelja kao osoba i sire. svi zivimo u razlicitim konstelacijama, pa je i to da li imas ili nemas, i koliko imas sestara i brace, jedna od mogucih konstelacija.
a uvjerenja da si time sto imas vise ili manje djece / vise ili manje sestara i brace, bolja ili gora osoba  / roditelj, spada u "bespuca populizma, jeftine psihologije, itd. 
mada ljudima to mozda pomaze u traganju za "zlatnim gralom".

uvijek ostanem "sprachlos" kada mi ljudi za moju i. kazu:
ma nikad ne bi rakla/o za nju da je jedinica...
ili
da, da tako ti je to kad je jedinica...

ps. a interesantno je kako se vrlo rijetko razgovara o recimo tome kako poneka djeca koja nisu jedinci, razviju prilicno manipulativne metode ophodenja u grupi djece (recimo u skoli ili vrticu), jer su u roditeljskoj kuci (sto ide na dusu takvim roditeljima) prisiljeni na bespostednu borbu za paznju i naklonost....
ovim nikako ne zelim reci da biti ili ne biti jedinac je bolje ili gore, ili se upustiti u populisticko razglabanje (posto postoje i teorije da bi svako dijete trebalo imati jednu odraslu osobu samo za sebe, sto je meni nonsens, jednako kao i to da svako dijete mora "dijeliti" odraslu osobu sa bracom i sestrama), vec samo da kad se vec ide u raznorazne analize, da se ide duboko, ne plitko.....
ako uopce razgovor koji bi isao u smjeru da je jedno bolje ili gore od drugoga, moze ici duboko, a ostati na pocetnoj tezi.

----------


## seni

i da ne zaboravim...
u povijesti ljudskog roda su obitelji s vise djece bile debelo pravilo, a obitelji s jednim djetetom prilicni izuzetak.
 i gle cuda, u doba starih rimljana, osmanlijskog carstva, itd... svijet ne bijase nista bolji, nego danas, kada je barem na zapadu  nesto veci broj obitelji s jednim djetetom.
ako me pamcenje povijesti u skoli dobro sluzi, bijase tu krvi do koljena, ratova, boli, jada i cemera, a divni nam sultani prvo sto napravise nakon dolaska na vlast bijase ubijanje vlastite brace, oceva, striceva, uze i sire...
valjda su lose naucili djeliti...  :Grin:  

ps. ima jedna pametna knjiga:fromm, imati ili biti.
medutim iz nje nikako ne proizilati 
da ne imati znaci vise biti, niti da imati znaci manje biti. sto nam nas zdravi razum, a i pogled oko sebe i u sebe ionako kaze.

----------


## Maruška

> kakve veze ovaj uvod ima sa odgojem jedinaca i odgojem uopce, nije mi bas jasno.





> Samo da se zna,ja nisam otvorila novu temu nego sam pisala na temi o želji za još jednim djetetom.A moderatorice su premjestile u novu temu. 
> Inače bi malo ljepše formulirala prvi post,nebi izgledalo ovako s neba pa u rebra.

----------


## seni

krivo sam pokopcala. izvin, izvin   :Smile:

----------


## flower

:Laughing:  
ja sam kriva za nesporazum

meni se cini da jednaku kolicinu predrasuda imaju sve obitelji koje se neuklapaju u neki standard tipa - jedno zensko, pa jedno musko (ili je bolje obrnuto). pa time i jedinci dobiju svoju porciju predrasuda.

----------


## maria71

O daaaaaa   :Rolling Eyes:  

Od svih predrasuda s kojima sam se susretala te  o jedincima mi još uvijek uspješno dižu tlak

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> krivo sam pokopcala. izvin, izvin


neka si, baš mi je drago jer mi se sviđaju tvoji postovi na ovu temu  :Kiss:

----------


## Trina

Sve super,sve pet ali najzanimljivije od svega je to da je sve do jedna mama koja ima jedno dijete(i namjerava ostati na toj brojci) rekla da su sve one stvari napisane o jedincima predrasude.Znači,vi tvrdite da je za dijete ustvari svejedno jeli jedinac ili nije?

----------


## maria71

Ja recimo radim s jako puno djece različitih uzrasta i sa vrlo velikom sigurnošću mogu tvrditi da su jedinci sasvim normalni i da ne rade više sranja od dejce koja imaju braću i sestre.

----------


## maria71

a kad bih baš bila napasna i išla gledati u obiteljsku strukturu najproblematičnije djece s kojojm sam ove godine radila -nitko nije jedinac.....

i da unteršift pod seni

----------


## Mima

In the world I grew up in, a typical family had two or three children. My childhood friends were all members of such stereotypical families. If not two kids in the family, then three; if not three, then two. Families with six or seven kids were few and far between, but even more unusual were families with only one child.

I happened to be one of the unusual ones, since I was an only child. I had an inferiority complex about it, as if there were something different about me, as if what other people all had and took for granted I lacked.

I detested the term "only child." Every time I heard it, I felt something was missing from me--like I wasn't quite a complete human being. The phrase stood there, pointing an accusatory finger at me. "Something's not quite all there, pal," it told me.

In the world I lived in, it was an accepted idea that only children were spoiled by their parents, weak, and self-centered. This was a given--like the fact that the barometer goes down the higher up you go and the fact that cows give milk. That's why I hated it whenever someone asked me how many brothers and sisters I had. Just let them hear I didn't have any, and instinctively they thought: An only child, eh? Spoiled, weak, and self-centered, I betcha. That kind of knee-jerk reaction depressed me, and hurt. But what really depressed and hurt me was something else: the fact that everything they thought about me was true. I really was spoiled, weak, and self-centered.

(Murakami, South of the Border, West of the Sun)

----------


## summer

Ja takodjer mislim da je razlicito za dijete raste li uz bracu i sestre ili kao jedinac. I koliko god znam da nije to ni izdaleka jedino sto utjece na dijete i da odgoj moze biti ovakav ili onakav neovisno o broju djece - ostaje cinjenica je da svi jedinci koje poznajem dijele tu neku zajednicku crtu - ne te famozne sebicnosti, jer su neki izrazito darezljivi, ali kod razlicitih osoba na razlicite nacine i razlicitim intenzitetom se vidi da su bili centar paznje roditelja. Kod nekih su to osobine koje se inace smatraju negativnima,  a kod nekih je upravo suprotno. A mozda je cista slucajnost.

Ali cudno mi je s jedne strane tvrditi da npr. (ne)koristenje ja-poruka moze uciniti cudo za djetetovu samosvijest i samopouzdanje, a cinjenica odrastanja i dijeljenja s bracom/sestrama ili sam uopce ni na sto ne utjece.

Posebno ne razumijem, maria, da si nasla braniti jedince od problematicnosti, ne-normalnosti ili cinjenja s*anja - kad to nitko nije ni spomenuo vezano za njih.
Niti zasto seni spominje da svijet nije prije bio 'bolji' iako su vecinom obitelji imale puno djece - pa nitko nije tvrdio da su jedinci po necemu losiji, gori, da su neke osobine rezervirane za jedince i da je osiguranje za divan i blag karakter djece imati ih vise.

----------


## maria71

Pa upravo to , nema pravila, jedinci, nejedinci .... nema algoritma koji bi mogao predvidjeti kakav bi tko mogao biti

----------


## sladjanaf

> i da ne zaboravim...
> u povijesti ljudskog roda su obitelji s vise djece bile debelo pravilo, a obitelji s jednim djetetom prilicni izuzetak.
>  i gle cuda, u doba starih rimljana, osmanlijskog carstva, itd... svijet ne bijase nista bolji, nego danas, kada je barem na zapadu  nesto veci broj obitelji s jednim djetetom.
> ako me pamcenje povijesti u skoli dobro sluzi, bijase tu krvi do koljena, ratova, boli, jada i cemera, a divni nam sultani prvo sto napravise nakon dolaska na vlast bijase ubijanje vlastite brace, oceva, striceva, uze i sire...
> valjda su lose naucili djeliti...


maltene poželim biti jedinica.

a od vlastite djece, u slučaju da jednog dana postanu sultani, očekujem najmanje, štajaznam, furadan?

----------


## Danka_

> Sve super,sve pet ali najzanimljivije od svega je to da je sve do jedna mama koja ima jedno dijete(i namjerava ostati na toj brojci) rekla da su sve one stvari napisane o jedincima predrasude.Znači,vi tvrdite da je za dijete ustvari svejedno jeli jedinac ili nije?


ma nisu predrasude, sve je to istina i samo istina.

jedinci su gadovi, sebicni, samozivi i razmazeni, ne znaju dijeliti, misle da se svijet vrti oko njih. a njihovi roditelji su takodjer gadovi jer su propustili roditi jos koje. u slucaju da je razlog za to visa sila, tek to je dokaz da su ti ljudi nesto grdno pogrijesili pa ih je netko odozgo tako kaznio.

ako im se slucajno zalomi jos koje (dijete), stvar se odjednom mijenja. dojucerasnji samozivi djecji gadovi postaju andjeli (nema veze sto je do toga doslo silom prilika), a sama cinjenica da je rodila jos jedno dijete od dojucerasnje samozive i uskogrudne majke jedinca napravi savrsenu roditeljicu koja optimalno odgaja svoje dvoje djece.

----------


## mim

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sve super,sve pet ali najzanimljivije od svega je to da je sve do jedna mama koja ima jedno dijete(i namjerava ostati na toj brojci) rekla da su sve one stvari napisane o jedincima predrasude.Znači,vi tvrdite da je za dijete ustvari svejedno jeli jedinac ili nije?
> 
> 
> ma nisu predrasude, sve je to istina i samo istina.
> 
> jedinci su gadovi, sebicni, samozivi i razmazeni, ne znaju dijeliti, misle da se svijet vrti oko njih. a njihovi roditelji su takodjer gadovi jer su propustili roditi jos koje. u slucaju da je razlog za to visa sila, tek to je dokaz da su ti ljudi nesto grdno pogrijesili pa ih je netko odozgo tako kaznio.
> ...


I sad neka mi netko kaže da se opomene za ovakvo pisanje trebaju dobiti preko PP-a!!
Kao majka jedinice zaista želim vidjeti javnu opomenu upućenu ovom...hm...biću. Djecu i roditelje nazivati gadovima.... Da sam ja moderator ovo bi bio ban. Nažalost-nisam pa će ova spodoba s ovakvim stavovima i riječnikom još pisati.

----------


## flower

meni se dankin post cini kao ironija...


istr. su dokazala da je u zivotu bitno jesi li odrastao u kontekstu brace i sestara ili si bio sam, isto tako je bitan redosljed rodjenja. no stvari nisu jednostavne, najslicniji su jedinci i prvorodjeni (pogotovo sto je veca razlika u god. izmedju prvog i drugog). svaka predrasuda nosi i zrnce moguce istine - npr. da su sebicni, moguce je da tako ispadne, ali i nije...mozda je to bas izazov odgoja jedinaca (ali i sve druge djece koja su u prilici biti u centru - npr. musko dijete nakon 6 kceri, ili prvorodjeni sin ili treca kci obiteljska maza)

moja je meni bila savrsena kad je na pitanje - zasto ti mama i tata ne naprave brata ili sestru rekla - to nema veze samnom, pitajte njih...
taj pritisak da netko nama totalno stran odredjuje koliko cemo imati djece mi je naprosto presmjesan

----------


## Danka_

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Trina prvotno napisa
> ...


e pa stvarno, mim.  mogla si procitati sto sam na ovoj temi vec prije pisala, kad vec ides komentirati i vrijedjati me osobno. 

majka sam "samo" jednog djeteta, i tako ce i ostati, nije vazno zasto. cinjenicu da uopce imam dijete smatram beskrajno i neopisivo vrijednom, i ne prodje nijedan dan da ne ponovim sebi i drugima koliko sam sretna jer sam majka. cijeli zivot sam se spremala na mirenje sa sudbinom neroditeljice, zbog vise sile, tako da mi je rodjenje zivog i zdravog djeteta najljepsi dar na svijetu, apsolutno neusporediv s icim sto sam ikada dozivjela i postigla.  
uvredljive su mi teme u kojima se vise ili manje direktno nadugo i nasiroko ide uvjeravati majke jedinaca da je cinjenica sto su rodile samo jedno dijete sama po sebi losa.

odgoj jedinaca vjerojatno se razlikuje od odgoja ne-jedinaca, ali ja to nikada necu saznati. kao sto niti majke koje imaju vise djece tesko mogu znati kako  je do kraja odgajati samo jedno dijete. ovakve rasprave su diskriminirajuce jer polaze od pretpostavke da je imati jedno dijete u startu losije nego imati vise djece.  

u svakom slucaju, MENI (a i mome djetetu, hvala na brizi - no nisam je trazila) je bolje  :Smile:  nije vazno zasto, ne zelim raspredati o mom osobnom zivotu ovdje.

----------


## sofke

nekak si mislim da količina pažnje koju roditelj daje ne ovisi toliko o broju djece

ima roditelja koji nisu skloni davati pažnju nikome osim sebi bez obzira koliko djece imali

a osim toga, što fali pojačanoj roditeljskoj pažnji, sve dok ne prelazi neku granicu posesivnosti?

na drugim temama se palamudi kako je to najvažnije i najneophodnije, a ovdje je u negativnom kontekstu

ako se ja imam vremena igrati sa svojim djetetom, bojati skupa bojanku, gledati zajedno s njom crtiće , slagati slonove od kockica i sl. kaj bi sad trebala imati grižnju savjesti da moje dijete prima previše roditeljske pažnje i da će postati egocentrik?

udovoljavanje dječjim hirovima je nešto drugo, nisam vidjela razliku između jedinaca i više djece

----------


## Ivana2

Nije isto u kakvim okolnostima živi jedinac u odnosu na braću kao što niti sama braća u jednoj obitelji ne žive na isti način. Ali psihologija tu ne nalazi naročite razlike.
Koliko je meni poznato u psihologiji ne postoji sindrom jedinca, ali postoji "sindrom drugoga djeteta" i o tome bi se dalo razgovarati. Zna se da je drugo dijete ono koje najčešće osjeća negativne posljedice bratskog života te da se to može odraziti na njegov kasniji psihološki profil.

----------


## ivarica

drugo dijete cu imati, pa mozda i trece, u to sam sigurna, samo ne znam kad. isto tako sam sigurna da cu ga imati prvenstveno zbog sebe, moja je to potreba.

za ivara bi se usudila reci da vec od rodjenja nije jedinac jer ima necakinju s kojom je izuzetno povezan i koja mu je kao prava starija sestra i ima prijatelja s kojim je, isto od rodjenja u nevjerojatnoj, intenzivnoj, predivnoj i cudesnoj prijateljskoj vezi kao da mu je brat, cak se i zovu braca (ok, rekli bi vi na ovo dvoje da je to zato jer je jedinac   :Grin:  ). 
sto se tice roditeljske paznje, on jest jedinac, ali valjda majke vise djece imaju romantiziranu sliku o tome, zamisljajuci kako je nas budget, paznja i vrijeme djeljivo samo s 1 (jer za ljubav smo zakljucili da nije konacan broj). mozemo o tome malo pricati. 

a da ce ga obiljeziti na neki nacin to sto je nama jedinac, sigurno hoce, kao sto ce ga obiljeziti to jel rodjen ljepuskast ili ne, jel narastao do 170 ili 194, jel plav u emiratima ili crn u francuskoj, koliko smu mu citali, koliko sam ga dojila  :Smile: , jel mu roditelji imaju prihode 11.000 ili 24.000 jel ga u skoli uciteljica voljela, kao sto ce ga obiljeziti tisuce i tisuce stvari po malo, jer kako je rekao shrek, mi orkovi smo ko luk, u slojevima.

----------


## summer

ivarice   :Smile:

----------


## seni

> Ja takodjer mislim da je razlicito za dijete raste li uz bracu i sestre ili kao jedinac.


za dijete je razlicito zivi li u africi, ili na grenlandu
u svedskoj ili afgnistanu (pogotovo ako je curica)
na selu ili gradu
u harlemu ili pored central parka
u obitelji marka ilica ili moje susjede,
ako je umjetnicki nadareno ili ako mu bolje idu brojke,
ako su mu mama i tata introventirani ili extrovertirani,
ako su s djetetom igrali sah ili nisu...
itd,itd




> I koliko god znam da nije to ni izdaleka jedino sto utjece na dijete i da odgoj moze biti ovakav ili onakav neovisno o broju djece - ostaje cinjenica je da svi jedinci koje poznajem dijele tu neku zajednicku crtu - ne te famozne sebicnosti, jer su neki izrazito darezljivi, ali kod razlicitih osoba na razlicite nacine i razlicitim intenzitetom se vidi da su bili centar paznje roditelja.


to je cinjenica za tebe.
ze mene je cinjenica da ne primjecujem razlike u smislu u kojem ih ti navodis.




> Ali cudno mi je s jedne strane tvrditi da npr. (ne)koristenje ja-poruka moze uciniti cudo za djetetovu samosvijest i samopouzdanje, a cinjenica odrastanja i dijeljenja s bracom/sestrama ili sam uopce ni na sto ne utjece.


sve raznorazne cinjenice i konstelacije utjecu na covjeka. ali mogu utjecati i negativno i pozitivno. (vidi moj napis o manipuliranju)
i utjecu na tako kompleksan i mnogoznacan nacin, da se to nikako ne moze svesti na neke proporcionalne ili obrnuno proprcionalne jednostavne jednadbe s jednom nepoznanicom.

----------


## lara01

Ivarice  :Heart:

----------


## seni

> sto se tice roditeljske paznje, on jest jedinac, ali valjda majke vise djece imaju romantiziranu sliku o tome, zamisljajuci kako je nas budget, paznja i vrijeme djeljivo samo s 1 (jer za ljubav smo zakljucili da nije konacan broj). mozemo o tome malo pricati. 
> 
> a da ce ga obiljeziti na neki nacin to sto je nama jedinac, sigurno hoce, kao sto ce ga obiljeziti to jel rodjen ljepuskast ili ne, jel narastao do 170 ili 194, jel plav u emiratima ili crn u francuskoj, koliko smu mu citali, koliko sam ga dojila , jel mu roditelji imaju prihode 11.000 ili 24.000 jel ga u skoli uciteljica voljela, kao sto ce ga obiljeziti tisuce i tisuce stvari po malo, jer kako je rekao shrek, mi orkovi smo ko luk, u slojevima.


xxx

i jos bi dodala da mislim da puno ljudi svjesno planira broj djece, i da puno ljudi ne planira tako svjesno.
iza moga jednog djeteta ne stoji nikakva posebna filozofije (upravo iz gore navedenog). tako nam se dogodilo. da su neke stvari bile drukcije imali bih mozda dvoje ili troje.

sretna sam sa jednim, bila bih sretna i sa vise njih. mislim da je nase dijete sretno s nama i da ih je vise, takode bi bili sretni. bili bi razliciti, isto tako kao sto bi moja i. bila razlicita od druge potencijalne i. da se rodila koju godinu prije ili kasnije (jer bi se spojili drugo jajasce i spermij).
i isto tako bi sigurno na neki nacin odrastala drukcije da zivim u zagrebu, a ne tu gdje zivim, da se bavim drugim poslom, a ne ovim kojim se bavim, da se mm bavi drugim poslom.... ili da je ovo ili ono....

----------


## jadranka605

I ja sam jedinica.
I da, bilo mi je krivo što nemam nikoga.
Ali samo u trenutcima kad mi je bilo teško. Netko da mi kaže ma, pusti, sve će biti u redu.

Imala sam rodicu (s kojom sam danas bliska, ipak je ona 10 godina starija od mene) i rođaka s kojim sam se puno tukla i svađala, ali smo se obožavali (sigurna sam da bi i danas bilo tako da je među nama).

Ali...to nisu ni brat ni sestra. 
Oni imaju poseban odnos, taman da se svađaju 24/7.

S druge strane, da mi je bilo dobro, bilo je. Imala sam što sam tila, bila sam najmlađa, stoga i maza.

Da su moji roditelji ostali skupa, sigurno bi sad pričala od strane nekog tko ima brata/sestru.

Volim kad sam važna, volim imati nešto moje, sebićna sam, moja parola je: svoje ne dam - tuđe nećem. 

Ipak sam si obećala da moje dijete neće biti samo.
I danas mi je drago šta sam tako odlučila, ali ne radi Duje, već radi sebe. 
Volim biti majka i volim onaj feeling da netko ovisi o meni, volim se brinuti o djeci, odgajati ih i učiti. Oni su moji...

Kao što rekoh - sebićna  i ne vidim ništa loše u tome  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

> sofke prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja bi imala još jedno kad bi se rodilo sa tri godine 
> 
> 
> a tko ne bi


Ja ne bi, ja obožavam male bebe!
Mogla bih da je 5 godina beba!

----------


## summer

> summer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ja takodjer mislim da je razlicito za dijete raste li uz bracu i sestre ili kao jedinac.
> 
> 
> za dijete je razlicito zivi li u africi, ili na grenlandu
> u svedskoj ili afgnistanu (pogotovo ako je curica)
> na selu ili gradu
> ...


I sve sto si ti napisala ne pobija ono sto sam ja napisala. Da utjece - ti samo navodis da utjece i jos mnogo toga, a ja se pitam gdje sam ja (ili netko drugi) to napisala da je ovo jedino sto utjece ili da utjece jednostavno, proporcionalno, negativno...

----------


## iridana2666

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sofke prvotno napisa
> ...


i ja bi kao i *sofke* - da se rađaju sa 3 godine, ne volim male bebe, idu mi na živce, ali daj mi sve što je starije od 3 godine, a tek od 5-te ....  :Grin:

----------


## seni

> ja znam nekoliko jedinaca i osim što nemam pojma žale li za potencijalnim bratom ili sestrom, moram primjetiti da us svi odreda izrazito sebični i samoživi. a drugačiji niti ne mogu biti kad u životu ništa, ali baš ništa, od čokolade do roditeljske pažnje nisu morali dijeliti s bilo kim.
> 
> sad to netko može zvati individualnošću, no za mene je sebičnost. to je jedna od stvari za koju ne želim da mi djeca niti čuju, a kamoli usvoje.
> 
> i da nadodam, da ne bi bilo nesporazuma: pričam iz iskustva, znači, o ljudima koje osobno poznajem. Moj post se ne odnosi na vas, vaše rođake, kumove, poznanike.


summer nije mi cilj, da se svi pocnemo prepucavati.  :Smile:  
niti bih bilo koga prozivala (sladjana ovo nije osobno)  :Smile:  
samo sam odskrolala temu na pocetku, i uzela prvi ovakav post.
i necu ici dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## summer

Hm, da   :Smile:  

Citirala si mene pa sam se osjetila prozvanom.

----------


## summer

I drago mi je da si nam se vratila   :Smile:

----------


## mim

> e pa stvarno, mim.  mogla si procitati sto sam na ovoj temi vec prije pisala, kad vec ides komentirati i vrijedjati me osobno.


Jesam li ja slučajno rekla tebi da si sebični gad zato jer imaš jedno dijete? Ili sam tvoje jedino dijete nazvala sebičnom gadom?? Nisam, zar ne? 

Sarkastično, ironično ili ne-zaista me ne zanima. Bila si izrazito bezobrazna i to sam komentirala. Kao što sam to mislila onda mislim to i sada, a ti ako misliš da si vrijeđana s moje strane slobodno tu uvredu prijavi moderatoru. Ispričavati ti se ne želim niti mislim da imam zbog čega. 

*Seni i Ivarica*, tako lijepo pišete. Baš je gušt čitati.

----------


## Mony

Danka uopce nije nikog vrijedjala, vec je na sarkastican nacin stala u obranu roditelja s jednim djetetom i jedinaca pritom.

Uopce ne kuzim mim sto je tebi u njezinom postu uvredljivo?

Ti nisi nikad citala knjizevna sarkasticna djela?
Il si pisala autorima kako je njihov nacin izrazavanja uvredljiv za dio populacije   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mim

> Danka uopce nije nikog vrijedjala, vec je na sarkastican nacin stala u obranu roditelja s jednim djetetom i jedinaca pritom.
> 
> Uopce ne kuzim mim sto je tebi u njezinom postu uvredljivo?
> 
> Ti nisi nikad citala knjizevna sarkasticna djela?
> Il si pisala autorima kako je njihov nacin izrazavanja uvredljiv za dio populacije


Ti si po zanimanju odvjetnica??   :Grin:  

Nisam upoznata s ostatkom Dankine spisateljske djelatnosti na forumu i šire tako da zaista ne mogu znati što je to pisac htio reći. Spominjanje gadova u kontekstu djeteta i roditelja mi se čak ni u sarkastičnom kontekstu ne može omaknuti. Danki može. Sorry, mene to vrijeđa. Ili je Danka samo loš pisac. 




> ma nisu predrasude, sve je to istina i samo istina.
> 
> jedinci su gadovi, sebicni, samozivi i razmazeni, ne znaju dijeliti, misle da se svijet vrti oko njih. a njihovi roditelji su takodjer gadovi jer su propustili roditi jos koje. u slucaju da je razlog za to visa sila, tek to je dokaz da su ti ljudi nesto grdno pogrijesili pa ih je netko odozgo tako kaznio.
> 
> ako im se slucajno zalomi jos koje (dijete), stvar se odjednom mijenja. dojucerasnji samozivi djecji gadovi postaju andjeli (nema veze sto je do toga doslo silom prilika), a sama cinjenica da je rodila jos jedno dijete od dojucerasnje samozive i uskogrudne majke jedinca napravi savrsenu roditeljicu koja optimalno odgaja svoje dvoje djece.

----------


## Mony

> Ili je Danka samo loš pisac


ili netko ne zna citat (niti izmedju redaka)...


sarkazam ni ne bi bio sarkazam da ne preuvelicava, naglasava, iskrivljuje namjerno...


i nisam odvjetnica, samo mi je vec   :Rolling Eyes:   kad procitam kak stalno netko iskrsne s postom u kojem kvotira neki drugi koji se uopce nije odnosio konkretno ni na koga i kaze: mene to vrijedja...

----------


## mim

> i nisam odvjetnica, samo mi je vec    kad procitam kak stalno netko iskrsne s postom u kojem kvotira neki drugi koji se uopce nije odnosio konkretno ni na koga i kaze: mene to vrijedja...


Da čitaš (hm, jel, nisam očito prava osoba da ti dajem savjete u vezi toga   :Rolling Eyes:   ) vidjela bih da ja jako dobro pazim što citiram i koga. Ako tražiš žrtveno janje zato jer se ne snalaziš u citiranom-ja sam ti pogrešna osoba za to. 
Bit će da ipak nisi sve pažljivo čitala. Nažalost, ja jesam. Riječ "gadovi" mi nije promakla (spomenuta nekoliko puta), a voljela bih da je. 

I, btw, zar ne misliš da oftopičarimo? Ako nisi odvjetnica i Danka te ne plaća po satu ne bi li prestala govoriti u njeno ime ?? Mislim, možeš, ali ja u tome više ne bih sudjelovala   :Bye:

----------


## Mony

Znam da offtopicarimo, al ipak ne posve.

Ih, da me bar Danka placa po satu   :Grin:   , al bez obzira na to ne mogu ne komentirat tvoje iscudjavanje nad onime sto je ona napisala, jer je tako karikaturno opisala kako zapravo nema veze je li dijete jedinac/ka ili nije te jesu li roditelji - roditelji jednom djetetu ili vise djece.




> Da čitaš ...


mozda bi to i vidjela, a ne bi se primila za rijec _gadovi_, jer je to ispod nivoa   :Rolling Eyes:  




> Ako tražiš žrtveno janje


Ne znam zasto si to pomislila  :? 

Ja bih ipak rekla da si ti trazila zrtveno janje, pa nasla Danku   :Rolling Eyes:  


Al, eto slazemo se u tome da offtopicarimo, pa cu prestat   :Bye: 


Danka, sorry ako ti je zasmetalo sto sam preuzela ulogu tvoje odvjetnice   :Wink:

----------


## Danka_

mim, pisala sam sarkasticno, izrugujuci se onima koji stvari postavljaju na nacin da je imati jedno dijete samo po sebi lose. NITKO NEMA PRAVO NAPISATI ZA BILO KOGA DA JE GAD samo zbog toga sto ima jedno ili X djece. niti sam ja to ucinila. ti to nisi shvatila, u redu. najponiznije te molim da ne  mislis da ja smatram da su jedinci gadovi, jer SAM UPRAVO ZBOG TOGA STO TAKVO RAZMISLJANJE SMATRAM POGRESNIM RANIJE NA TOPIKU NAZVANA USKOGRUDNOM.

ovdje gdje zivim je zima, noc je, usamljena sam i pisanje na hrvatskom mi ocito ne ide. molim te jos jednom iz dubine srca da prihvatis moje objasnjenje da je sporni post bio izrugivanje onih koji smatraju da su jedinci po defaultu razmazeni, sebicni itd. sto je vec sve bilo spomenuto. ako to nisi u stanju, u redu. prezivjet cu valjda nekako.  :Sad:

----------


## mim

> mim, pisala sam sarkasticno, izrugujuci se onima koji stvari postavljaju na nacin da je imati jedno dijete samo po sebi lose. NITKO NEMA PRAVO NAPISATI ZA BILO KOGA DA JE GAD samo zbog toga sto ima jedno ili X djece. niti sam ja to ucinila. ti to nisi shvatila, u redu. najponiznije te molim da ne  mislis da ja smatram da su jedinci gadovi, jer SAM UPRAVO ZBOG TOGA STO TAKVO RAZMISLJANJE SMATRAM POGRESNIM RANIJE NA TOPIKU NAZVANA USKOGRUDNOM.
> 
> ovdje gdje zivim je zima, noc je, usamljena sam i pisanje na hrvatskom mi ocito ne ide. molim te jos jednom iz dubine srca da prihvatis moje objasnjenje da je sporni post bio izrugivanje onih koji smatraju da su jedinci po defaultu razmazeni, sebicni itd. sto je vec sve bilo spomenuto. ako to nisi u stanju, u redu. prezivjet cu valjda nekako.


Bez brige, sad razumijem od kud oštriji ton i sve to skupa. 

I žao mi je što ti je trenutno tako kako je. Ubuduće ću paziti da ne reagiram na tvoje postove preoštro znajući za situaciju. 
Ako ti mogu dati savjet-pojačaj si D3 vitamin. Njega u organizmu nema dovoljno kad je zima. Možda pomogne. 

I sad se i ja ispričavam tebi ako sam te uvrijedila. Rano ujutro reagirala sam onako kako to sad ne bih. (:sveopći grleći smajli: )   :Kiss:

----------


## maria71

majke jedinaca i jedinci diljem globusa   :Love:

----------


## Danka_

> Ako ti mogu dati savjet-pojačaj si D3 vitamin. Njega u organizmu nema dovoljno kad je zima. Možda pomogne.


no dobro, pa nije cijelo vrijeme noc. ako ti mogu dati savjet: medicinske savjete bolje nemoj dijeliti preko foruma. jer niti ja znam sto si ti po zanimanju, niti ti znas sto ja sve od lijekova vec uzimam.

i ne moras ti mene stedjeti, pisi iskreno. tako se bolje upoznajemo.  :sveopci grleci smajli:

----------


## sladjanaf

> mim, pisala sam sarkasticno, izrugujuci se onima koji stvari postavljaju na nacin da je imati jedno dijete samo po sebi lose. NITKO NEMA PRAVO NAPISATI ZA BILO KOGA DA JE GAD samo zbog toga sto ima jedno ili X djece. niti sam ja to ucinila. ti to nisi shvatila, u redu. najponiznije te molim da ne  mislis da ja smatram da su jedinci gadovi, jer SAM UPRAVO ZBOG TOGA STO TAKVO RAZMISLJANJE SMATRAM POGRESNIM RANIJE NA TOPIKU NAZVANA USKOGRUDNOM.
> 
> (



s obzirom da se ovo odnosi na mene, onda ću ja i komentirati:

1. "samo po sebi loše" i "po defaultu" su sintagme koje mi neprestano lijepiš, a lijepo sam rekla "IZ VLASTITOG ISKUSTVA". ne bih smjela imati vlastito iskustvo? ne bih ga smjela iznijeti ovdje? 

ajmo onda citirati i raspravljati samo o pročitanoj literaturi na temu jedinaca i molim vas ne uplićite svoje osobno iskustvo. jer ste pune predrasuda   :Rolling Eyes:   Što meni činjenica da je tvoj muž jedinac i da je divan otac predstavlja? To nije nikakva znanstvena činjenica, to je nešto što si ti rekla iz osobnog iskustva pa samim time nema nikakvu vrijednost.

2. a post u kojem sam te nazvala uskogrudnom molim te ponovno pročitaj. tako da bi ipak osvježila cijeli kontekst te izjave. no iz mojih postova isčitavati to što mi u gore navedenom postu pripisuješ ne samo da je uskogrudno, nego je i u najmanju ruku bezobrazno. 

3. to što tebi moja izjava osobno strašno smeta zaista nije moja stvar. a svoje mišljenje nisam promjenila (jer nisam upoznala nikog od ljudi koji se spominju na ovom topicu koji su nesebični jedinci), no postoje barem 3 posta na ovoj temi koja su potvrdila moje OSOBNO mišljenje.

----------


## Danka_

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mim, pisala sam sarkasticno, izrugujuci se onima koji stvari postavljaju na nacin da je imati jedno dijete samo po sebi lose. NITKO NEMA PRAVO NAPISATI ZA BILO KOGA DA JE GAD samo zbog toga sto ima jedno ili X djece. niti sam ja to ucinila. ti to nisi shvatila, u redu. najponiznije te molim da ne  mislis da ja smatram da su jedinci gadovi, jer SAM UPRAVO ZBOG TOGA STO TAKVO RAZMISLJANJE SMATRAM POGRESNIM RANIJE NA TOPIKU NAZVANA USKOGRUDNOM.
> 
> 
> 
> s obzirom da se ovo odnosi na mene, onda ću ja i komentirati:
> 
> 1. "samo po sebi loše" i "po defaultu" su sintagme koje mi neprestano lijepiš, a lijepo sam rekla "IZ VLASTITOG ISKUSTVA". ne bih smjela imati vlastito iskustvo? ne bih ga smjela iznijeti ovdje?


vec sam te pitala da pojasnis sto znace ta tvoja iskustva. znace li uopce ista? iznijela si ih kao argument nekoj tvrdnji/pretpostavci? 




> ajmo onda citirati i raspravljati samo o pročitanoj literaturi na temu jedinaca i molim vas ne uplićite svoje osobno iskustvo. jer ste pune predrasuda    Što meni činjenica da je tvoj muž jedinac i da je divan otac predstavlja? To nije nikakva znanstvena činjenica, to je nešto što si ti rekla iz osobnog iskustva pa samim time nema nikakvu vrijednost.


bingo, naravno da nema - kao wannabe argument za tezu da jedinci nisu razmazeni. ali ima kao argument za to da razliciti ljudi imaju razlicita iskustva, i da uzorak nije dovoljan da bi ih se (navedena iskustva) poopcavalo.




> 2. a post u kojem sam te nazvala uskogrudnom molim te ponovno pročitaj. tako da bi ipak osvježila cijeli kontekst te izjave. no iz mojih postova isčitavati to što mi u gore navedenom postu pripisuješ ne samo da je uskogrudno, nego je i u najmanju ruku bezobrazno.


na taj post sam ti odgovorila. procitaj odgovor.  :Wink: 




> 3. to što tebi moja izjava osobno strašno smeta zaista nije moja stvar. a svoje mišljenje nisam promjenila (jer nisam upoznala nikog od ljudi koji se spominju na ovom topicu koji su nesebični jedinci), no postoje barem 3 posta na ovoj temi koja su potvrdila moje OSOBNO mišljenje.


pa super, bravo za tebe. onda mora da je istina to tvoje osobno misljenje. jer jos troje (3!) ljudi misli isto. bas krasno.

jos nesto, ovo za difaultnu sebicnost kod jedinaca ne lijepim tebi, svakako ne vise od onoga sto si sama deklarirala.

----------


## sladjanaf

> pa super, bravo za tebe. onda mora da je istina to tvoje osobno misljenje. jer jos troje (3!) ljudi misli isto. bas krasno.



tko je to rekao? ja nisam. mislim da ti razumjevanje pročitanog nije jača strana.
al, šta ima veze. to nikad nikog nije spriječilo da komentira   :Wink:  

onda, samo znanstveno utemeljene činjenice odsad   :Smile:

----------


## Danka_

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa super, bravo za tebe. onda mora da je istina to tvoje osobno misljenje. jer jos troje (3!) ljudi misli isto. bas krasno.
> 
> 
> 
> tko je to rekao? ja nisam. mislim da ti razumjevanje pročitanog nije jača strana.
> al, šta ima veze. to nikad nikog nije spriječilo da komentira


znaci, to sto troje ljudi misli isto kao i ti NE ide u prilog istinitosti tvoga misljenja? ili ide? ili ne ide?

----------


## ivarica

danas ja nosim mukicin fotoaparat na servis i tamo u servisu medju kutijama pokvarenih televozora neki prilog iz jutarnjeg, negdje iz travnja. listam ga a unutra tekst majde rijavec o jedincima i jedinkama
sad mi zao sto nisam uzela pa skenirala jer nebitno to sto je znanstveno utemeljen (sto god znacilo) nego je stvarno zanimljiv. 
ali sve sto je tamo mislim da se i ovdje vec provuklo i da su roditelji kako jedinaca tako i vise djece ovdje tih razlicitosti svjesni.
od izazova pred roditeljima bilo je nabrojano izmedju ostalog to da treba djeci omoguciti socijalne kontakte sa vrsnjacima, ocekivanja koja roditelji stave pred jedino dijete mogu biti veca od onih koje stave pred svoju djecu ukoliko ih je vise. spomenula je i nesto malo veci rezultati na testovima intelektualnih sposobnosti i verbalnog izrazavanja kod jedinaca. kaze ne statisticki znacajno, ali interesantno jer se redovito taj rezultat ponavlja.

----------


## sladjanaf

ja nisam rekla da se oni slažu sa mnom nego su njihovi postovi potvrdili moju predrasudu.

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako ti mogu dati savjet-pojačaj si D3 vitamin. Njega u organizmu nema dovoljno kad je zima. Možda pomogne. 
> 
> 
> no dobro, pa nije cijelo vrijeme noc. ako ti mogu dati savjet: medicinske savjete bolje nemoj dijeliti preko foruma. jer niti ja znam sto si ti po zanimanju, niti ti znas sto ja sve od lijekova vec uzimam.
> 
> i ne moras ti mene stedjeti, pisi iskreno. tako se bolje upoznajemo.  :sveopci grleci smajli:


Uf, da ne znam opet bih rekla kak je Danka oštra. Ovako...   :Love:   . 




> ajmo onda citirati i raspravljati samo o pročitanoj literaturi na temu jedinaca i molim vas ne uplićite svoje osobno iskustvo. jer ste pune predrasuda


Budući da je pala prozivka u množini, iako nisam citirana, nekako smatram da se odnosi na sve nas koji mislimo drugačije od tebe. Jako me zanima zašto si toliko uporna u tome da dokažeš kako je ono što TI misliš (pardon, i još 3 osobe! ) jedino ispravno i to na tako agresivan način. Sindrom drugog djeteta je općepoznat u literaturi (stručnoj   :Grin:   ). Sindroma jedinaca nema. Zirou! Nula! Ima samo ovako ili onako odgojene djece. 

Zašto ne pročitaš tako lijepe postove na tu temu koje su pisale Ivarica i Sani? Želiš reći da će dijete biti jednako nesebično ako je kao npr. sedmo dijete odgajano u posvemašnjoj neimaštini?? Moj svekar je iz vrlo siromašne mnogobrojne obitelji iz Zagore. Kaže kako su bili sretni kad nekog nije bilo kod kuće jer je bilo više jela za ostale. Vrlo nesebično, dokaz bratske ljubavi i povezanosti. Otišao je od kuće s 14 godina, pola braće je viđao samo na sprovodima i vjenčanjima da bi na kraju sve kulminiralo svađom oko imovine nakon umrlih roditelja. 

Usput, moja prijateljica koja je sutkinja i radi upravo na takvim sporovima vrlo realno je rekla kako je odlučila imati jedno dijete jer je previše sporova oko imovine između braće i sestara da bi ona kao kćer vrlo imućnih roditelja dozvolila da joj se djeca tuku i sude iza njene smrti. I to je njen jedini razlog zašto nije više rađala. Možda paranoično, ali žena radi na takvim sporovima puno radno vrijeme već godinama pa možda raspolaže s više informacija nego svi mi zajedno.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Danka_ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mim prvotno napisa
> ...


opet, ne rekoh da su se tri osobe složile sa mnom. niti trebaju. niti smatram da je ono što ja kažem jedino ispravno za sve, niti me zanima ispravljanje tuđeg mišljenja. i molim te, nisam agresivna ako ne mislim kao ti.
ali kad si ovako već navela svoje primjere, onda dozvoli da i ja navedem svoje. i moj tata je iz mnogobrojne obitelji u kojoj je svatko imao što jesti i gdje spavati a oko imovine se nisu potukli niti završili na sudu.

ja bih rekla da je to predrasuda. ti ne bi?
ili ju ti možda nikad ne bi izrekla da ja nisam bila uporna?

----------


## mim

> opet, ne rekoh da su se tri osobe složile sa mnom. niti trebaju. niti smatram da je ono što ja kažem jedino ispravno za sve, niti me zanima ispravljanje tuđeg mišljenja. i molim te, nisam agresivna ako ne mislim kao ti.
> ali kad si ovako već navela svoje primjere, onda dozvoli da i ja navedem svoje. i moj tata je iz mnogobrojne obitelji u kojoj je svatko imao što jesti i gdje spavati a oko imovine se nisu potukli niti završili na sudu.
> 
> ja bih rekla da je to predrasuda. ti ne bi?
> ili ju ti možda nikad ne bi izrekla da ja nisam bila uporna?


Dakle, ustvari se ni jedna osoba nije složila s tobom nego ti to impliciraš iz iz njihovih postova   :Grin:   . Ok, nema veze. 

Tvoj tata je očito bio iz boljestojeće obitelji. Naime, postoje ljudi koji 50-ih godina zaista nisu imali što za jesti. 

U pravu si, ne bih navela taj primjer jer je jako glupo mišljenje temeljiti na jednom (dobrom ili lošem) pa i više primjera u životu. Stručna literatura govori u prilog tome da odgoj ovisi o niz parametara. 

Biti ili ne biti jedinac je samo mali dio vrlo složene puzzle. Jedinac u Afganistanu i Nizozemskoj, jedinac roditelja koji jedva spajaju kraj s krajem ili tajkunov sin, jedinac ostavljen u domu za napuštenu djecu....sve su to jedinci. 
Želiš reći da će im samo ta činjenica obilježiti život? 

Mnogočlana obitelj roditelja alkoholičara ili ista takva vlasnika profitabilnog poduzeća, mnogo djece u afričkom plemenu i američkoj obitelji Duggan... 

Gledaš tako ograničeno. Odmakni se od svog rigidnog stava i proširit će ti se kut viđenog, a time će nestati i predrasude.

----------


## flower

ivka, to da su bolji na testovima se objasnjava time sto imaju jako dobru brigu (ukljucujuci i obrazovnu) starijih osoba - to ih nekako povuce naprijed u tim sposobnostima.

----------


## ivarica

> ivka, to da su bolji na testovima se objasnjava time sto imaju jako dobru brigu (ukljucujuci i obrazovnu) starijih osoba - to ih nekako povuce naprijed u tim sposobnostima.


ma da, ofkors, nisam ni mislila da je zato jer rodis jedno, vidis da je pametno pa ne radjas dalje   :Laughing:

----------


## seni

> ivka, to da su bolji na testovima se objasnjava time sto imaju jako dobru brigu (ukljucujuci i obrazovnu) starijih osoba - to ih nekako povuce naprijed u tim sposobnostima.


moze biti i da su jedinci i jedinice statisticki nesto cesci (ovo samo nagadam) kod roditelja viseg stupnja obrazovanja. 
sve statistike u austriji (ne ticu se jedinaca nego djece koja studiraju ili ne) pokazuju da djeca akademski obrazovanih roditelja dvostruko cesce ili vise takode postizu akademsko obrazovanje, u odnosu na prosjek populacije.

ovo sa ocekivanjima je zanimljivo. to u knjizi o prvorodenoj djeci (prekop), takode pise, da roditelji nesvjesno (neki i svjesno) statisticki gledano cesce imaju veca ocekivanja prema prvorodenoj djeci.

socijalni kontakti.   :Smile:  kod nas ko na kolodvoru. 0d 7 dana u tjednu, pet od njih je netko na igranju, jedenju, spavanju... ili i. kod nekoga.
u posljednje vrijeme 3 frendice spavaju cesto kod nas. i mm i ja na mukama kako organizirati 4 madraca za spavanje, odnosno kud s njima kad djeca nisu na "nocnom boravku".

----------


## sladjanaf

> Gledaš tako ograničeno. Odmakni se od svog rigidnog stava i proširit će ti se kut viđenog, a time će nestati i predrasude.


hm...pa hvala ti na savjetu. sve se bojim što ću biti u tvom slijedećem postu, s obzirom da sam dosad: uporna u svom stavu, agresivna, ograničena i rigidna. vauuuuu - to sve zato što vjerojatno patim od sindroma srednjeg djeteta   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

> socijalni kontakti.   kod nas ko na kolodvoru. 0d 7 dana u tjednu, pet od njih je netko na igranju, jedenju, spavanju... ili i. kod nekoga.
> u posljednje vrijeme 3 frendice spavaju cesto kod nas.


i kod nas isto   :Grin:  
a u kupaoni sve te cetkice za zube  :Love:  

---
jeste vidjele da smo danas nazvane "grobarskim obiteljima" mi kojih dva roditelja proizvedu samo jedno dijete?

----------


## sladjanaf

> Tvoj tata je očito bio iz boljestojeće obitelji.


naime, ovo je jedna iznimna predrasuda. dobrostojeći se ne tuku za nasljedstvo? ili su 50-tih samo boljestojeći imali što jesti i gdje spavati? jesu li boljestojeći 50-tih imali jedno ili više djece?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> ma da, ofkors, nisam ni mislila da je zato jer rodis jedno, vidis da je pametno pa ne radjas dalje


  :Laughing: 

hehe, sad ću imati odgovor kad me počnu pilati što ne rodim još koje dijete

----------


## Hana_Sara

samo cu jedno primjetiti: nemojte usporedjivati kruske i jabuke. ljude u IZRAZITO razlicitim uvjetima i njihovu djecu jednice/ne-jedince(npr. djecu iz Afrike i Nizozemske koja su jedinci u bezgranicno razlicitim uvjetima). usporedite dvije naizgled iste situacije/okruzenja za dijete, gdje je JEDINA (bitna) razlika to da li je dijete jedinac ili nije. pa onda, vidite li razliku?

ja tvrdim da ona svakako postoji. i da su u prednosti djeca koja u tim, inace identicnim situacijama, imaju brata ili sestru.

i da, ja sam jedinica. i da, s razlogom mi je guzva u potpisu.

----------


## babyiris

Mislim da svaka obitelj ima svoj razlog. Bili višebrojni ili malobrojni. Svatko u dubini duše zna zašto je tako i zašto stoji iza toga. Svatko od nas je u pravu kad sagledava svoju odluku sve dok sam vjeruje u nju i zna zašto.

----------


## flower

grobarska, kazes  :Mad:  

HS moji rod. su vrlo svjesno zeljeli samo jedno dijete bas iz razloga sto su zivjeli s bracom i sestrama ali su rodjenji na krivoj poziciji - drugo i trece dijete...rekli su da to nikome ne zele priustiti, nikad vise.

ja stvarno vjerujem da sve oko tebe te oblikuje.

i citam seni i ivku i razmisljam kako kod nas nema niti jedne cetkice (mozda smo jos mali?) i kako cesto imamo problema s djecom koja dodju na njen teritorij (ponasa se slicno ko nas pas - drugdje je vrlo njezan, mazan, druzeljubljiv, kod kuce kesi zube na sve i svasta). mozda je to do toga da je jedinica, a mozda bi takva bila i da ih je sto.

----------


## maria71

grobarska obitelj....

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

jeeee, potičem iz gorbarske obitelji i imam grobarsku obitelj ja sam grobarka na kvadrat ...
dajte još malo , ovo je tek zagrijavanje.....

:smajlić koji jede kokoice u iščekivanju daljnje stigmatizacije i progona jedinaca :

----------


## štrigica

dugo bila jedinica - patila neizmjerno... dobila brata i najveću gnjavažu u životu... sad smo si dobri ali volila sam ga dok ga nisam dobila a kad sam ga dobila nisam ga volila dok mi se nije rodilo drugo dijete   :Embarassed:   ...

planiram troje... jer rađam lijepu pametnu i slatku djecu pa je šteta da ne proizvedem još   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

> i citam seni i ivku i razmisljam kako kod nas nema niti jedne cetkice (mozda smo jos mali?) i kako cesto imamo problema s djecom koja dodju na njen teritorij (ponasa se slicno ko nas pas - drugdje je vrlo njezan, mazan, druzeljubljiv, kod kuce kesi zube na sve i svasta). mozda je to do toga da je jedinica, a mozda bi takva bila i da ih je sto.


mala je.
iako, kad zbrojim, sve ove cetkice za zube su cetkice - jedinaca   :Kiss:  
ivar je, kao dora, vrlo osjetljiv na svoj prostor, ne muci me jel to zato jer je jedinac ili zato jer je djevica u horoskopu ili su to tragovi OCD-a , takav je i to uvazavamo i mi doma i njegovi prijatelji (jedinci) koji dolaze kod nas. oni koji ne uvazavaju, e, ivar onda ide kod njih   :Grin:  
(nisam 100% ozbiljna, da se ne zakacite na me)

ali mene zanimate vi koje pisete da ste patile zato jer nemate brata ili sestru, kad je to pocelo? ivar dosad, do svoje 9 godine, iako obozava bebe i djecu, ne samo da nije pozelio brata ili sestru nego vrlo jasno kaze da bi on radije da se mi ne odlucimo za jos jedno dijete. on nikako da skuzi da je ljubav nedjeljiva, mozda je i mali za to, mozda je to i ok da tako razmislja, ali u svakom slucaju je super da izgovara jer znam na cemu trebamo raditi. on je uvjeren da roditelji ne mogu voljeti svu djecu jednako, da im je jedno uvijek draze, a ako i mogu da se nikako prema njima ne ponasaju jednako i da je tu na gubitku onaj stariji (za razliku od mene koja se bojim suprotnog), kad vidi da se neka mama xx djece izdere na dijete odma mi se okrene sivim pogledom i kaze ili "evo, o tom ti ja pricam" ili "mislila si da me proslo?".

----------


## štrigica

ja točno znam kad sam poželjela brata... moja tada najfrendica je dobila dva brata odjednom... ajme šta sam bila ljubomorna kad sam došla kod nje a oni su taman pozirali za family foto po izlasku iz rodilišta... ona u sredini mama s jednim bratom lijvo tata s drugim bratom desno i svi se smiju... imala sam  5 ipo godina.... i nikoga kraj sebe a ona je uvijek imala nekoga za razvlačenje i igranje kad svi mi odemo doma... kad sam napokon dobila brata sa 9 godina bila sam presretna... kasnije je moj pubertet i njegovo zabadanje nosa bilo presudno da ga zamrzim   :Laughing:  uh, šta me živcira... sad je opet ok   :Love:   ...

----------


## Forka

> Mislim da svaka obitelj ima svoj razlog. Bili višebrojni ili malobrojni. Svatko u dubini duše zna zašto je tako i zašto stoji iza toga. Svatko od nas je u pravu kad sagledava svoju odluku sve dok sam vjeruje u nju i zna zašto.


Slažem se. Imamo jedinicu koja je došla kao blagoslov u naš život, divna je, pametna, lijepa, IZRAZITO velikodušna, IZRAZITO nesebična, IZRAZITO društvena (četkice za zube i sl. obavezni dio folklora). Mislim da bi ISTA TAKVA bila i da (spletom nekih drugih okolnosti) imamo još djece.

----------


## Deaedi

Moj dojam o jedincima je cak pozitivniji nego o djeci/odraslima iz obitelji sa vise djece. Govorim vise sa aspekta socijalnih kontakata i interakcije sa istima. Npr. u kontaktu sa djecom u parku, imam dojam da  su jedinci manje agresivni, drustveniji i zeljni igre i komunikacije sa drugom djecom, dok djeca iz obitelji sa vise djece teze da budu u centru paznje.  Također, imam dojam da jedinci lakse dijele svoje igracke, dok za razliku od njih, djeca koja se doma moraju „izboriti“ za svoje stvari i paznju i u parku imaju takav stav.

----------


## mim

> grobarska obitelj....
>   
> jeeee, potičem iz gorbarske obitelji i imam grobarsku obitelj ja sam grobarka na kvadrat ...
> dajte još malo , ovo je tek zagrijavanje.....
> 
> :smajlić koji jede kokoice u iščekivanju daljnje stigmatizacije i progona jedinaca :


Hajde, podijeli malo te kokice i s drugima! Ah, pardonček, ti si jedinica   :Laughing:   . 
Idem si napraviti svoje  8).

----------


## flower

moja D. nikad nije niti za jednu bebu rekla da je slatka, tek oni gegavci od cca.20 mj. je zanimaju i to najvise zato sto se oni strasno dive sto ona moze.
neki dan je pitala B. kad ce mu mama roditi, a ne da je vec nekoliko puta vidjela F. (sestru, 1mj. staru) vec ona nju uopce ne registrira...
ona je u biti uvijek naginjala starijoj djeci.
jedino kad sam napisala onaj post prije sam skuzila dvoje kojih sam odgajala (jer kujica je dosla vec kao odrasla) - pas i D. su takvi u kuci...mozda je ipak do odgoja   :Laughing:

----------


## lana74

osobno mislim da "tko će kakav biti u budučnosti" najviše ovisi o *odgoju* roditelja i genima naravno. 
mislim da su ljudi (pa tako i obitelji) individualne i da je glupost govorit on/a je ovakav ili onakav jer je jedinac ili nije jedinac. možda takve stvari i imaju (iako nije znanstveno dokazano) utjecaja na nečiji karakter u nekakvom *manjem* obimu (daleko iza odgoja i genetike) onda i činjenica jeste li prvo ili drugo ili neko slijedeće dijete ima isto tako nekakv utjecaj na karakter osobe. 
uglavnom mislim da kod nas ima još dosta onih "konzervi" koji ne mogu odoljeti sa svojim komentarima tipa : Kako je ova sebična ima samo jedno dijete, ili tipa vidi se da je jedinac kako je samo razmažen....   

 ova dva članka su mi izvrsna kad je riječ o jedincima. 
http://www.inoptimum.com/index.asp?43,2096,1

http://www.inoptimum.com/index.asp?43,2127,1

----------


## anchie76

Okruzena sam jedincima koji nisu htjeli imati bracu - sestre.  I cak sam sklona povjerovati da jedinci koji su ceznuli za bratom/sestrom nerijetko "malo" previse romanticno gledali na taj odnos   :Grin:

----------


## mim

> I cak sam sklona povjerovati da jedinci koji su ceznuli za bratom/sestrom nerijetko "malo" previse romanticno gledali na taj odnos


Moja sestra bi se složila s ovom tvrdnjom. 

Iako njoj mogu zahvaliti kaj sam rođena moram priznati da je prvih 18 godina meni ona bila najomraženija osoba na svijetu. Tek kad smo postale prijateljice i razvile odnos tako drugačiji od sestrinskog profunkcionirala je i naša komunikacija i sad smo stvarno dobre. No ne i bolje nego što bi to bile i da nismo sestre. Jednostavno nas veže to što se kao osobe slažemo, toleriramo različitosti karaktera, dijelimo iste hobije, djeca su nam slične dobi....baš kao i kod prijateljica.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> HS moji rod. su vrlo svjesno zeljeli samo jedno dijete bas iz razloga sto su zivjeli s bracom i sestrama ali su rodjenji na krivoj poziciji - drugo i trece dijete...rekli su da to nikome ne zele priustiti, nikad vise.


nema "krive" pozicije, to mi je toliko tuzno procitati. ima samo "krivih" roditelja... sto bi onda moja mladja djeca trebala reci, npr. moja Jo, rodjena cetvrta, a nije cak ni beba u obitelji vise. 

ono sto sam mislila sa prethodnim postom je da ne moram dugo razmisljati zasto u DOBRIM uvjetima (roditelji koji nemaju predrasuda prema zenskoj djeci, brizni su i topli, imaju vremena za svoju djecu itd itd itd..) moze biti samo bolje sto veca obitelj. bas zato sto se ljubav, potpora i toplina samo mnoze, a i ta atmosfera velike obitelji, to je nesto sto se ne moze umjetno proizvesti. govorim iz vlastitog iskustva...

----------


## flower

HS namjerno sam iskoristila tu rijec jer ona najbolje opisuje njihove osjecaje, onako kako su se oni osjecali u obitelji. ne znam niti da li je bolje - krivi roditelji, oni su postupali uvijek u najboljoj namjeri, nazalost ne i uvijek u najboljim rezultatima istih.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> HS namjerno sam iskoristila tu rijec jer ona najbolje opisuje njihove osjecaje, onako kako su se oni osjecali u obitelji. ne znam niti da li je bolje - krivi roditelji, oni su postupali uvijek u najboljoj namjeri, nazalost ne i uvijek u najboljim rezultatima istih.


taj dio mi je naravno jasan. i ne bi nikad implicirala da su tvoji bake i djedovi losi ljudi, sigurna sam da su radili najbolje sto su znali.

ali isto tako ne mogu prihvatiti da je po defaultu to sto ih je vise znacilo da su oni losije prosli... nekako se bojim da bi i u obitelji gdje su rodjeni kao jedinci lose prosli ako su se osjecali na taj nacin... hocu reci, vec bi na neki drugi nacin bili zakinuti jer to je u potpunosti do roditelja.

----------


## Marna

Uh, iščitah postove. 
Bilo je paljbe, ali smirila se grmljavina.

Zanimljiva mi je tema, jer sam cijeli život okružena jedincima/-icama.
I na kraju MM je jedinac, a ne bi čovjek reko' to na prvi pogled.
Možda tek drugi ili treći. Šalim se, narafski.

Zaista kod njega nisam primjetila sebičnost ili razmaženost.
Možda zato jer ga je savjesno i temeljito odgajala majka iz prosvjetnih voda. Što kažeš, *maria71*?

Za mene mnogi mišljaše da sam jedinica  :Grin:  
Ali nisam, jer imam svog bracu.  :Heart:  

Ok, možemo i o poretku rođenih, jer sam prvorođena princeza.
A nisam Paris Hilton, he, he. 
Ne mislim samo na lovu i status, već i na ostale _utjecajčiće i situacijice_ koje mogu oblikovati malene Paris.

Ipak, da rezimiram: i odgoj i mnoge životne okolnosti formiraju djetetovu ličnost i ono kasnije odrastavši biva "svoje", odnosno originalna individua i bla, bla ... dalje vam je poznat tekst.

I MM i ja smo željeli više djece, a jedina zapreka toj želji su mogli biti zdravstveni razlozi i baš zbog toga ne možemo nikome suditi, jer neki nemaju "toliko i toliko" djece, makar ih željeli, a objektivno nisu mogli.  :Sad:  

Slažem se u tvrdnji da svaki roditelj (ako to jest u punini značenja te riječi!), voli svoje dijete odnosno djecu i napravi poteze u odgoju za koje vjeruje da su ispravni i dobri (tako pisaše *flower*, u zadnjem postu!), a ne zna da griješe.

Daklem, volim preispitati sebe i svoju nutrinu, pa onda vidjeti hoću li na koga bacati pijesak, pepeo, katran, perje i sl. zbog životnih odluka nekih roditelja.

Hm, narafski to ne radim.
Ali u vrijeme karnevala, sve je dopušteno. I perje.  :Wink:  
I biti jedinac i biti dijete iz mnogobrojne obitelji, svejedno.
Ili si voljen i željen ili nisi, bez obzira na broj.
Zvuči okrutno, ali ...

Zbog dužine posta će me, vjerujem, zbanat' odavlen.

----------


## željka!

Moj sin je jedinac i za sad nam je ovako ok. Guštamo sa njim i on sa nama, ali sve me više srce vuče da pokušamo doći do još jednog bebača (samo se nadam da nam opet neće trebati 3 godine ili više, da nije neplodnosti mi bi ih do sad imali troje  :Smile:  ).


I da odgovorim ivarici ; ja sam nekoliko godina bila jedinica i nikad mi to nije odgovaralo. 
Moja mama zbog mojih čestih bolesti i alergija, i još nekih stvari, nije bila spremna na drugu bebu, ali kad sam ja sa 6 godina oprala sama sve svoje igračke, pa čak i najdražeg medu s kojim sa do tad spavala, i rekla da sam to napravila da sve bude čisto za moju seku - mama je ostala  :shock: i ja sam točno na svoj 7. rođendan dobila seku  :Heart:   (rekla sam da bracu ostavi u rodilištu  :Laughing:  , da hoću samo seku  8)  ).
To mi je definitvo najbolji rođendanski poklon  :D 
Bez moje seke život bi mi bio puno siromašniji jer ona mi je najbolja prijateljica, uvik je tu za mene kao i ja za nju, i nema tih riječi s kojima bi opisala ljubav prema njoj. Ona je točno onakva kakvu sam je željela svih onih godina dok sam bila jedinica. 
I samo se mogu nadati da će moj sin imati takav odnos i tako jaku ljubav prema svojoj seki ili braci.

----------


## maria71

Marna, mislim da majke prosvjetarke spadaju u posebnu skupinu   :Grin:  

I sama sam posljedica odgoja jedne ..... Uvijek smo bili ja i njen razred kojem je trenutno bila razrednica i još hrpa đaka....

a tako je i kod mene, kolodvor  :Laughing:  

Uvijek netko svrati na čašicu razgovora

----------


## vertex

> Okruzena sam jedincima koji nisu htjeli imati bracu - sestre.  I cak sam sklona povjerovati da jedinci koji su ceznuli za bratom/sestrom nerijetko "malo" previse romanticno gledali na taj odnos


Pa kao i ljudi koji čeznu za djecom. Ko da imaju pojma za čim čeznu. Sigurno da to žele li djace braću i sestre ili ne ne govori ništa u prilog ili kontra odabira da se ima jedno dijete.
Inače, čudna mi je skroz ova vaša diskusija. Nikad ne bih rekla da je ovo svima tako osjetljiva tema. Recimo, flower, meni je ovo



> moji rod. su vrlo svjesno zeljeli samo jedno dijete bas iz razloga sto su zivjeli s bracom i sestrama ali su rodjenji na krivoj poziciji - drugo i trece dijete...rekli su da to nikome ne zele priustiti, nikad vise.


hiper čudno. Da dvoje odraslih ljudi misli da nije moguće imati sretno drugo i treće dijete?

----------


## Marna

> Marna, mislim da majke prosvjetarke spadaju u posebnu skupinu   
> 
> I sama sam posljedica odgoja jedne ..... Uvijek smo bili ja i njen razred kojem je trenutno bila razrednica i još hrpa đaka....
> 
> a tako je i kod mene, kolodvor  
> 
> Uvijek netko svrati na čašicu razgovora


Nije to loše, zar ne?
Tvoja mama je uz tebe odgajala brojne generacije djece (učenika).
Zvanje profesora, ako je željeni poziv (a ne iz razloga "jer nisam znala/-o što ću upisati"), ima plemenitu misiju.

Malo sam OT, ali i jedinci i ne-jedinci su jednako uspješni, ako su savjesni ljudi i odabrali pravi put kojim hrabro kroče svaki dan.

----------


## summer

> ivar dosad, do svoje 9 godine, iako obozava bebe i djecu, ne samo da nije pozelio brata ili sestru nego vrlo jasno kaze da bi on radije da se mi ne odlucimo za jos jedno dijete. on nikako da skuzi da je ljubav nedjeljiva, mozda je i mali za to, mozda je to i ok da tako razmislja, ali u svakom slucaju je super da izgovara jer znam na cemu trebamo raditi. on je uvjeren da roditelji ne mogu voljeti svu djecu jednako, da im je jedno uvijek draze, a ako i mogu da se nikako prema njima ne ponasaju jednako i da je tu na gubitku onaj stariji (za razliku od mene koja se bojim suprotnog), kad vidi da se neka mama xx djece izdere na dijete odma mi se okrene sivim pogledom i kaze ili "evo, o tom ti ja pricam" ili "mislila si da me proslo?".


Tj, nece bracu/sestre jer je sebican i ne zeli vas dijeliti? Pa ciju ti tezu zastupas  :Grin:  

I meni je hiper cudno ovo sto i vertex. Da je roditeljima bilo TOLIKO grozno biti drugo i trece dijete da ih radije nisu htjeli imati? Pa pobogu, sto su im to radili da oni misle kao roditelji da nece moci raditi drugacije?

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ivar dosad, do svoje 9 godine, iako obozava bebe i djecu, ne samo da nije pozelio brata ili sestru nego vrlo jasno kaze da bi on radije da se mi ne odlucimo za jos jedno dijete. on nikako da skuzi da je ljubav nedjeljiva, mozda je i mali za to, mozda je to i ok da tako razmislja, ali u svakom slucaju je super da izgovara jer znam na cemu trebamo raditi. on je uvjeren da roditelji ne mogu voljeti svu djecu jednako, da im je jedno uvijek draze, a ako i mogu da se nikako prema njima ne ponasaju jednako i da je tu na gubitku onaj stariji (za razliku od mene koja se bojim suprotnog), kad vidi da se neka mama xx djece izdere na dijete odma mi se okrene sivim pogledom i kaze ili "evo, o tom ti ja pricam" ili "mislila si da me proslo?".
> 
> 
> Tj, nece bracu/sestre jer je sebican i ne zeli vas dijeliti? Pa ciju ti tezu zastupas


da, bas grozno od njega  :Laughing: 
a i ja sebicna, na mene je, ne zelim mm podijeliti sa svojom frendicom

----------


## anchie76

A koji sve rezultati mogu biti jedne od vecih zamki odgoja jedinaca po mom misljenju - prevelikog pomaganja, savjeta sa svih strana tom jedincu?  Cinjenica je da se ne bi moglo desavati da imamo jos recimo 3 djeteta pored ovog jednog  :Grin:  

Kakvu djecu stvara ta zamka?  Nesigurnu, zivcanu jer im stalno skacemo po glavi,  istu takvu koja ce i svojoj djeci skakati po glavi sa sitnicama ili nesto trece?   :Laughing:

----------


## summer

> da, bas grozno od njega 
> a i ja sebicna, na mene je, ne zelim mm podijeliti sa svojom frendicom


Kakva genijalna usporedba, u sridu... Jer djeca koja zele bracu i sestre zele... sto?

----------


## štrigica

anchi sve ove opcije su dostupne i kod djece sa braćom / sestrama... 

sve je to do roditelja i toga koliko su orijentirani na svoje dijete/djecu... kod normalnih odnosa stvorit ćeš samouvjereno dijete/djecu... a ako misliš da trebaš sve radit za svog jedinca sigurno nećeš promijenit mišljenje ni za svoje drugo dijete... ima i  roditelja koji djetetu ne dopuštaju samostalnost... ni prvom ni trećem...

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da, bas grozno od njega 
> a i ja sebicna, na mene je, ne zelim mm podijeliti sa svojom frendicom
> 
> 
> Kakva genijalna usporedba, u sridu... Jer djeca koja zele bracu i sestre zele... sto?


gle, meni ti je to sasvim svejedno, ja ne stvaram od svog zivota i svojih odabira (ili prepustanja) teze niti ih branim

ali svatko tko bi na osnovu jedne i pol recenice iz ovog topika napisao da je moje dijete sebicno bio bi, bit cu blaga, smijesan

----------


## anchie76

> anchi sve ove opcije su dostupne i kod djece sa braćom / sestrama... 
> 
> sve je to do roditelja i toga koliko su orijentirani na svoje dijete/djecu... kod normalnih odnosa stvorit ćeš samouvjereno dijete/djecu... a ako misliš da trebaš sve radit za svog jedinca sigurno nećeš promijenit mišljenje ni za svoje drugo dijete... ima i  roditelja koji djetetu ne dopuštaju samostalnost... ni prvom ni trećem...



Mislim da se nismo skuzile.. govorim o malo drugacijoj vrsti "pomoci".

Iskarikirat cu za primjer da kuzite o cemu pricam...

Npr. dijete otvara pastetu i ne ide mu od prve... roditelj je pored pa mu odmah rado pomaze savjetom kako da to napravi lakse, tipa "ako krenes s ove strane, moci ces lakse otvoriti".  I fakat dijete brze i lakse otvori.  ALI, u tom procesu dijete je izgubilo priliku da to samo nauci i samo spozna.

Da je tu jos 3 djece pored, roditelj ne bi ni skuzio da vece dijete otvara pastetu, pa bi dijete vec skuzilo samo kak da to izvede   :Grin:  

O takvim sitnicama ja pricam.  Ne pricam o tome da ja njemu sad vezem pertle da se on ne bi zamarao a ja to mogu pa zasto ne bi napravila umjesto njega... Ne.  Bas o ovim malim sitnicama koje ne mislim da su nesto strasno bitne (tipa, nece sad dijete niti umrijeti niti ozljediti se ak mu to ne kazes) a opet tesko se svladati da ne "savjetujes" i/ili "pomognes"

----------


## štrigica

aha dobro, nisam odmah skužila...

s jedne strane lijepo im je pružiti priliku da sami otkriju svijet u najvećoj mogućoj mjeri... uključujući i otvaranje paštete (btw prije jedno 3 godine B nikako da odlijepi poklopac od dukatele pa je na kraju sam odlučio koristiti drugu stranu žličice - probiti poklopac i prstima izvrtit sve vanka bljak   :Rolling Eyes:  )... i super mi je pustiti ih da se sami snalaze...
s druge strane pogled na moju sveki - mm joj je dijete br _3_ i ima godina u gujici ali ona svejedno ima potrebu da mu kaže ajde sad to napravi ovako   :Rolling Eyes:  

ovo je zafrkana tema ali ja mislim da su jedinci zakinuti za prekrasno iskustvo (dok se ne krene dijeliti imovina od staraca   :Laughing:  gdje su u prednosti)

----------


## anchie76

> ovo je zafrkana tema ali ja mislim da su jedinci zakinuti za prekrasno iskustvo (dok se ne krene dijeliti imovina od staraca   gdje su u prednosti)


Ajd nemojmo sad opet u krive vode krenuti   :Rolling Eyes:  

Tema je "odgoj jedinaca" molim da je se drzite.

----------


## seni

> A koji sve rezultati mogu biti jedne od vecih zamki odgoja jedinaca po mom misljenju - prevelikog pomaganja, savjeta sa svih strana tom jedincu?  Cinjenica je da se ne bi moglo desavati da imamo jos recimo 3 djeteta pored ovog jednog  
> 
> Kakvu djecu stvara ta zamka?  Nesigurnu, zivcanu jer im stalno skacemo po glavi,  istu takvu koja ce i svojoj djeci skakati po glavi sa sitnicama ili nesto trece?


dobro pitanje.
ovisi da li kao roditelj upadnes u zamku. dali se dijete da u zamku.
da li si kontrol frek ili nisi...
da li je tvoj zivot sam po sebi tebi vazan i bitan, ili ga zivis samo kroz dijete, pa u tom kontekstu mu ni ne das da dise....itd

hocu reci, ako se ta "pasteta" desava tu i tamo, onda mislim da nije bas vazno.
ako je to stalni druk, onda je za dijete neveselo.

----------


## štrigica

> štrigica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ovo je zafrkana tema ali ja mislim da su jedinci zakinuti za prekrasno iskustvo (dok se ne krene dijeliti imovina od staraca   gdje su u prednosti)
> 
> 
> Ajd nemojmo sad opet u krive vode krenuti   
> 
> Tema je "odgoj jedinaca" molim da je se drzite.


mea culpa - neću više (nisam mogla odolit)

----------


## sladjanaf

ja bih nešto pitala, bez ikakvih primisli i "predrasuda"...

mislite li da kad imate dijete od 5,7,10 ili 16 godina, koje je jedinac, da ga trebate pitati je li on/ona za to da imate još jedno dijete?
treba li dijete odlučivati o tome u bilo kojoj mjeri?

----------


## ivarica

ne mislim da ga treba pitati i ne pitam ga

----------


## seni

> ja bih nešto pitala, bez ikakvih primisli i "predrasuda"...
> 
> mislite li da kad imate dijete od 5,7,10 ili 16 godina, koje je jedinac, da ga trebate pitati je li on/ona za to da imate još jedno dijete?
> treba li dijete odlučivati o tome u bilo kojoj mjeri?


ja mislim da je to odluka roditelja. i dapace cini mi se stetno uopce takve odluke svaljivati na djecja pleca.

sto naravno ne znaci da dijete nema pravo na svoje misljenje, stav i osjecaje, ili da s njime ne treba o tome razgovarati.

----------


## ivarica

> sto naravno ne znaci da dijete nema pravo na svoje misljenje, stav i osjecaje, ili da s njime ne treba o tome razgovarati.


×

----------


## anchie76

Ovo gore.. mislim da je odluka da ili ne drugo dijete apsolutno odgovornost roditelja.  Dijete moze imati zelju, misljenje, ali ne moze odluciti o tome.




> ako je to stalni druk, onda je za dijete neveselo.


Zanima me, koje su to posljedice ako je stalni druk?

----------


## štrigica

u krajnjem slučaju prohodat će s curom odlučit se ženit i pitat mama jel' smin   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchie76

Kako bi dijete moglo percipirati takve uzastopne poruke?  

Mislim nije to da mora pitati jel smijem otvoriti pastetu ili ne pa da za x godina pita jel se smije zeniti ili ne?   :Laughing:

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako je to stalni druk, onda je za dijete neveselo.
> 
> 
> Zanima me, koje su to posljedice ako je stalni druk?


nisam zapravo o tome nikada razmisljala u kontekstu jedinca.
vise u onom kontekstu dominantnih roditelja koji sve znaju i rade najbolje.

mada mi se cini da ti zapravo ne mislis na dominaciju, nego na nesvjesno "pomaganje", "rjesavanje". 
mislim da je sreca i u tome sto mi svi ne zivimo u staklenim kapsulama. svako dijete je manje vise u kontaktu s drugom djecom, i kroz vrtic, skolu, ostalo druzenje, u kontaktu je i sa drugim odraslim osobama.
to pruza puno razlicitih matrica i modela ponasanja koje dijete percipira.
i puno situacija u kojima se mora samo snaci.

----------


## mim

Hm...A zašto djetetu ne pokazati kako se otvara pašteta? Pa da se znanje nije prenostilo s generacije na generaciju još i danas bi svaka od generacija učila ponovo kako zapaliti vatru, napraviti nož od kosti neke životinje....

Dapače, mislim da su djeca kojoj se prenese znanje itekako u prednosti jer brže savladavaju prepreke učeći od starijih, brže stiču nova znanja što dodatno stimulira njihovu želju za učenjem i tako u krug. Ne vidim u tome ništa loše. 
Da se razumijemo-to ne mislim na vezanje cipela devetogodišnjacima nego na to da im se ukaže kako nešto napraviti brže i bolje, a ako oni argumentiraju da im je lakše onako kako su zamislili-neka bude po njihovom. Kod nas je obično tako.

----------


## flower

zasto je cudno da na osnovu svojeg iskustva zakljucujes o odnosima svojih potomaka...nije neobicno da na osnovu izvrsnog i bogatog iskustva sa sestrom ocekujes isti takav kod svojih curica, ali obrnuto nije moguce zakljuciti  :?

----------


## summer

> ali svatko tko bi na osnovu jedne i pol recenice iz ovog topika napisao da je moje dijete sebicno bio bi, bit cu blaga, smijesan


A svatko tko je tako shvatio moju primjedbu, jos zacinjenu velikim smileyem na kraju, je, bit cu blaga, predoslovan    :Wink:  

U vezi 'stalnog druka' se slazem sa seni.

----------


## Marna

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Samo da dopišem da je _druka_ bilo u svim kombinacijama (jedinci i ne-jedinci), a naravno da se odnosi na dominantne roditelje odnosno njihovo ponašanje prema djetetu/djeci.

Npr. postoji slučaj u kojem mama je stalno sveprisutna u privatnom životu starijeg sina, a mlađi slobodnije diše.
Njemu je, prema njenim tvrdnjama, potrebnija njena pomoć, on nije samostalan kao mlađi, bla bla ...

Helou, pa ne može niti disati, ako sveznajuća i dobronamjerna mama nije rekla koliko puta udahnuti i izdahnuti.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

kadkad roditelj/i preuzimaju sve na sebe u dobroj namjeri

npr. moj svekar je jako vješt u izradi biločega, tako da njegovi dječaci nisu nikad sami nešto izradili , njihov tata nije bio ljen, on bi se odmah uhvatio posla.. i napravio SVE i savršeno
reultat= dva odrasla muškarca koji ne znaju dvije daske začavlati

ja i brat smo bolje prošli: naš tata je lijene naravi, zna puno toga raditi, ali mu se ne da.. pa smo brat i ja često samostalno radili u radionici 
napravili smo dosta grešaka, rezultat je češće nalikovao nečemu što bi sklepala ona dva iz A je to.. 
ali sad smo spremni uhvatiti se u koštac sa biločim, i betonom , i kamenom ... 

dijete (jedinac ili ne) treba imati prostor za grešku, raditi greške, učiti na njima, donositi odluke i vidjeti rezultate njiha
ka i kad doneseš lošu odluku da nije smak svijeta, nositi se sa porazom ...prihvatiti poraz..

----------


## maria71

Situacija od jučer

mm koji nije jedinac, ne da marku da on natoči sok u čašu...  :Rolling Eyes:  

ja koja sam 2 po redu jedinica u familiji   :Grin:  , dam ....jedina intervencija je bila da natoči na podu, da mi ne zalije kompjuter  :Grin:  

oko takvih stvari sam ja više skulirana mego mm, marko može sve , ako  treba napravimo neke mini prilagodbe ,ali mu dam da radi što god on misli da može

i dam mu da reže meso nožem  ( ok  tim nožem ne možeš ni mrava priklati ,ali marko ima sav escajg   :Grin:   )

----------


## MGrubi

Nera (2,5g) sa mnom reže oba kraja mahuna   :Grin:  , samo njen nože je onaj metalni iz servisa, skoro tup

dosta toga želi raditi sama, i to ponosno traži (Nera će sama) 
pa i prati suđe (ima par čaša-otpisanih tj. koje mi neće faliti ako se razbiju, plastično posuđe..) stane na stolac, i ajde peri .. 

mislim da svako dijete teži samostalnosti, trebamo samo biti sigurnosna mreža tj. paziti na mogućnost teže ozljede

----------


## anchie76

> *mada mi se cini da ti zapravo ne mislis na dominaciju, nego na nesvjesno "pomaganje", "rjesavanje".* 
> mislim da je sreca i u tome sto mi svi ne zivimo u staklenim kapsulama. svako dijete je manje vise u kontaktu s drugom djecom, i kroz vrtic, skolu, ostalo druzenje, u kontaktu je i sa drugim odraslim osobama.
> to pruza puno razlicitih matrica i modela ponasanja koje dijete percipira.
> i puno situacija u kojima se mora samo snaci.


E tocno to boldano.. Ubola si u bit.  To nesvjesno pomaganje koje ih lisava mogucnosti da spoznaju nesto sami.

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali svatko tko bi na osnovu jedne i pol recenice iz ovog topika napisao da je moje dijete sebicno bio bi, bit cu blaga, smijesan
> 
> 
> A svatko tko je tako shvatio moju primjedbu, jos zacinjenu velikim smileyem na kraju, je, bit cu blaga, predoslovan



a znas onu, put u pakao poplocan je smajlijima   :Laughing:

----------


## summer

:Grin:  

Al to nisu ono daske za peglanje?

----------


## Deaedi

> Hm...A zašto djetetu ne pokazati kako se otvara pašteta? Pa da se znanje nije prenostilo s generacije na generaciju još i danas bi svaka od generacija učila ponovo kako zapaliti vatru, napraviti nož od kosti neke životinje....
> 
> Dapače, mislim da su djeca kojoj se prenese znanje itekako u prednosti jer brže savladavaju prepreke učeći od starijih, brže stiču nova znanja što dodatno stimulira njihovu želju za učenjem i tako u krug. Ne vidim u tome ništa loše.


Slažem sa sa mim. U svom okruzenju cesce sam vidjela primjere gdje roditelji u silnoj zelji da djeca sto prije budu samostalna i sama uce, uopce ih nista ne uce. I mislim da je takav stav cesto i izlika za vlastitu koomociju, najlakse je biti pasivan promatrac.

----------


## anchie76

Slazem se da i to postoji.  No da se mi u toj najboljoj namjeri ne bi uvalili u zamku?

Koji bi mogao biti (nezeljeni) rezultat tog naseg konstantnog "poucavanja"?

----------


## Deaedi

> Koji bi mogao biti (nezeljeni) rezultat tog naseg konstantnog "poucavanja"?


Tesko je procijeniti, kao i za nezeljeni rezultat konstantnog "bude sam/a naucila" principa. Tesko je naci pravu mjeru, kao i u drugim aspektima odgoja.

----------


## Marpesia

> Kao prvo, ljubav se s više djece neće raspodijeliti, već samo multiplicirati


Jooj kako volim ovaj citati.
Zapravo nitko ne govori o ljubavi kad govori o dijeljenju... raspodijeliti će se roditeljsko vrijeme i energija i svi ostali resursi od kojih su neki jasni pokazatelji koliko je dijete voljeno (djetetu).
Tako da - pobogu, što je tako teško staviti stvari na svoje mjesto?! 

Dijeli se i gotovo! Ljubav ne, ali sve ostalo da. Svi dobijaju manje. STarija djeca su frustrirana i na momente se osjećaju napuštenima i jadnima u odnosu na vrijeme prije postojanja još prinova... itd itd...

STalno se glorificira veliki broj djece, a nitko doista ne zalazi u jedan takav dom i prosudi sve posljedice te odluke.

Jako, jako, jako je teško imati troje djece. I dvoje... I JEDNO!
Stoga.... 

Imajte jedno.   :Laughing:  

p.s. Priznajem, eto, pucam... i jako mi je žao moje najstarije kćeri koju ni ne vidim ni ne čujem koliko me ovi mali zaokupljaju. Baš tužno.   :Sad:  Moje srce je prepuno, to nitko ne poriče! Ali da li su njihova? Jer ne dajem im svima isto. Dajem onome tko je najprioritetniji, a ostali izvise. S brojkom djece nažalost ne dobijamo i dodatne sate.  :/ 

__________

Sad idem čitati dalje. Propustila sam ovaj topic. :D

----------


## Marna

> p.s. Priznajem, eto, pucam... i jako mi je žao moje najstarije kćeri koju ni ne vidim ni ne čujem koliko me ovi mali zaokupljaju. Baš tužno.   Moje srce je prepuno, to nitko ne poriče! Ali da li su njihova? Jer ne dajem im svima isto. Dajem onome tko je najprioritetniji, a ostali izvise. S brojkom djece nažalost ne dobijamo i dodatne sate.  :/


*Marpesia*, čini nam se da je tako, ali mi darujemo ljubav (čitaj: igranje, pričanje priča, pravljenje kolača, crtanje, šetnje, itd.) i mažnju-pažnju svakome djetetu gotovo jednako, tj. da se ne zapletem u izrečenom, sitacija se mora promijeniti dolaskom drugog ili trećeg, četvrtog ... djeteta. 

Nije isto imati jedno ili više djece.
Pritom ne mislim tek na brojčano stanje.
I ovo nije kritika mamama jedinaca/-ica.

Mame vole svoju djecu bez razlike, nema više ili manje, ljubav se ne može izmjeriti, a problem je u subjektivnosti.
Naše gledanje i naše misli nas često zbunjuju, postajemo nesigurni dajemo li svoj djeci sve što trebaju. :/ 

Npr. K. je bila gotovo 3 godine sama s nama i naravno da se odjednom pojavio _uljez_ tj. njen braco, koji joj je ukrao najprije mamu, a onda i tatu. 
Meni je bilo ok da mi je dijete izreklo svoju potištenost, pa smo o tome nas dvije same popričale i objasnila sam joj da rođenje brace je zapravo bogatstvo ljubavi, a ne njen manjak (ljubavi!) za nju.

Rekla sam joj: *"Vole te mama i tata, ali te voli i jedan mali braco!"*  :Love:  

Danas je jako ponosna što je starija sestrica i  da ju njen braco u svemu vjerno slijedi, pa i u nestašlucima.  :Grin:

----------


## kate

Mi ostajemo na jednom, ne iz svoje komocije, nego jer jednostavno ne mogu više podnjeti brige oko zdravlja. Sve drugo su mi nekako slatke brige oko djece.
I konačno sam počela uživati u tome što je jedinica, još da ona počne uživati  :Grin:

----------


## adonisa

I mi ostajemo na jednom. Zbog realnog, zdravorazumskog i strašno čvrstog stava MM da nam je jedno dijete sasvim dovoljno, jer - godine su tu, pa ne može više podnesti dječje bolesti, pa nedostupnost baka servisa ili bilo koga da uskoči bar malo pričuvati dijete (zato sam i ostala na neplaćenom porodiljnom do njegove treće godine), i još nekih drugih naših svakodnevnih problema s kojima se borimo. I sve činjenice su na njegovoj strani, i stvarno ne znam kako bi si organizirali život uz još jedno dijete.
Ali, bez obzira na sve, ja se još uvijek borim sama sa sobom i željom za još jednim djetetom, i danima tražim po netu kako je bolje imati jedinca, koje su sve prednosti jedinaca ... (tako sam i ovu temu izvukla malo iz prašine!)
A vrijeme prolazi i prolazi ...

----------


## Luminitsa

Eto, moje iskustvo - jedinica sam, na pragu samostalnog života, i sad uviđam da je najveća pogreška mojih roditelja bila nepuštanje da sama napravim neke stvari. Mami je uvijek bilo lakše odgurnuti me nego čistiti eventualni nered. I sad se osjećam gotovo nadzirano dok nešto pokušavam raditi po kući jer samo čekam kad će me zaskočiti i početi urlati da nešto radim krivo. Za vrijeme studija sam živjela sama i tek onda po sistemu pokušaj-pogreška naučila pomalo peglati, čistiti i tako redom.

----------


## tanja_b

> Eto, moje iskustvo - jedinica sam, na pragu samostalnog života, i sad uviđam da je najveća pogreška mojih roditelja bila nepuštanje da sama napravim neke stvari. Mami je uvijek bilo lakše odgurnuti me nego čistiti eventualni nered. I sad se osjećam gotovo nadzirano dok nešto pokušavam raditi po kući jer samo čekam kad će me zaskočiti i početi urlati da nešto radim krivo. Za vrijeme studija sam živjela sama i tek onda po sistemu pokušaj-pogreška naučila pomalo peglati, čistiti i tako redom.


Ja nisam bila jedinica, pa imam vrlo slično iskustvo. Nije to do braće i sestara, nego do roditeljskog stava.

----------


## Luminitsa

Istina, ali sam dojma da su roditelji možda skloniji imati takav stav prema jedincima. Ne znam.

----------


## MarijaP

> Istina, ali sam dojma da su roditelji možda skloniji imati takav stav prema jedincima. Ne znam.


Nisu skloniji, nego imaju više vremena  :Smile: 

Ja sam jako kratko imala jedinca pa ne mogu ulaziti u raspravu oko odgoja jedinaca, ali smatram da se uz trud može sasvim jednako dobro odgojiti i jedno i petero djece, tj. da djeca mogu odrasti u sretne i kvalitetne ljude. A to nam je svima cilj, zar ne?

----------


## mamaShe

Dakle, vidim da tu ima svega.
Pa ću i ja pridodati svoj stav:
Ja sam jedinica. Često ohola i sebična. S manjkom samopouzdanja. Ovo potonje čini mi se da mi raste kek u ovim godinama, kad imam svoju djecu, i pred kojima moram imati čvrste stavove. Hvala Bogu na njima (mislim na djecu, naravno).
Također poznajem nekoliko jedinaca koji su također oholi i sebični, te nevide puno dalje od svoga nosa.

S druge strane, vidim da ljubav raste u našoj obitelji, eksponencijalno s brojem djece. He he, šalim se. Ma da je ostalo jedno, bilo bi divno. Ali kako nam je Bog darovao troje (a moja je želja da bude bar još jedno) tako vidim da oni uživaju jedno u drugom. Istina, ima trenutaka kad im je pun kufer, i povlače se (ove veće) da bude malo same. Ali kad se vole i grle, to je milina za vidjet. Vjerujem da će se ta milina povećavati u godinama koje slijede...

Iskreno, žalim jedince. 
Jer davati je uvijek veći blagoslov (bolji osjećaj, svjetovnim riječnikom) nego primati. A gdje ćeš prije davati (i tome se učiti) nego u obitelji?

----------


## anchie76

Ne volim generaliziranje.  

MM je jedinac pa je puno skloniji dijeljenju nego ja.  Možda jer sam morala dijeliti cijeli život?  Isto tako preuzimanje poslova od djeteta (pre brižnost), MM da ih ima 5 još uvijek bi stizao nadgledati sve, ja "ne stižem" ni s jednim, tj. ne želim to raditi.  Moji nisu meni niti ja to ne prenosim dalje.

Žaliti jedinca.  Da sigurna sam da ih ima koje treba žaliti, isto kao i onih gdje ih ima 3 djece i 4, i 2 i 8, sigurna sam da ima i takvih koje treba žaliti.  Isto kao što sam sigurna da ima i jedinaca i duplića i 5 koji su vrlo sretni i kojima stvarno ne treba ničija sućut jer im je stvarno dobro i odrastaju sretni.

Uvijek mi je famozno koliko je taj broj 2 idealan.. Ako imaš jedno dijete "pa što imaš jedno, mora dijeliti bla bla", kad imaš 2 nitko te ništa ne pita, e sad već ako poželiš da ih je još više, onda te opet pilaju jesil slučajno ostala trudna - jer tko normalan može poželjeti više od 2 djece?

Zbog čega se ova rasprava ne vodi recimo o dvoje djece u odnosu na troje?  Zašto tih 2 ne bi imali još jednog brata ili seku?  Pa razgovor o tome koliko su tih 2 zakinuti jer nemaju treće? itd itd itd

----------


## Cubana

> Zbog čega se ova rasprava ne vodi recimo o dvoje djece u odnosu na troje?  Zašto tih 2 ne bi imali još jednog brata ili seku?  Pa razgovor o tome koliko su tih 2 zakinuti jer nemaju treće? itd itd itd


Jer sto se tice dijeljenja, onako vec dijele  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

a majku mu i to dijeljenje  :Laughing:

----------


## XENA

Imam jedno i želim još jedno, zbog moje kćeri za koju želim da osjeti bratsko-sestrinsku ljubav, zbog mene i mog muža jer vidim da nas je ovo jedno dijete toliko toga naučilo i obogatilo naše živote.
Sa brojem dijece i ljubav se množi, želim još jednom osjetiti miris bebe čuti onaj prvi plač i nema veće povlastice od toga.
Sve se može kada se hoće i sve se u životu posloži ako imamo želju i volju, djeca su najljepši dar.

Ima ljudi koji nežele ni jedno ili samo jedno, to je njihovo pravo i njihov pogled na život, oni imaju svoje razloge kao što ja imam svoje

----------


## samamama

> Što se tiče jedinaca...Imam dosta prijatelja jedinaca i svima im je žao što nemaju brata ni sestru.Ali ono,baš svima.A pričala sam i s nekim mamama jedinaca i one ne mogu prežaliti što su rodile samo jedno dijete iz ovog ili onog razloga.I meni je nezamislivo imati samo jedno dijete i mislim da mi nijedan razlog nebi bio dovoljno dobar da se baš svjesno odlučim na tako nešto.Mame jedinaca koje nemate namjeru više rađati,nemojte se uvrijediti,ovo je isključivo moje osobno viđenje stvari.Ja nekako razmišljam da je svaki početak najteži.Pa tako treba izgurati njihove male godinice i naše nespretne početke. A za mene je baš pravo bogatstvo imati više djece.Ali eto,svi smo mi drugačiji


tema iz naftalina, ali i dalje aktualna  :Smile: 

da dam svoje viđenje, misljenje i moje dozivljaj ove teme.. ja sam jedno od cetvero djece i uvijek, bas uvijek sam planirala i zeljela imati vise djece., kao i autorici posta bilo mi je nevjerojatno da se netko svjesno odluci da samo jedno dijete. 
Međutim, kako zivot pise romane, moje se misljenje jako promjenilo, a glavni razlog tome je zivotna situacije i prilike. Rastala sam se i napokon uspjela organizirati svoj zivot, mogu zaraditi dovoljno da osiguram svojm Jednom djetetu sve sto mu je potrebno i sto ce mu trebati, za dvoje jednostavno nemam novaca. Uskoro cu 30 godina, ne znam sto bi se trebalo promjeniti da se u buducnosti odlucim za imati jos koje dijete, sto zbog novaca, sto zbog vremena. 
Rodila sam sa 23 i nakon svega, iskreno se veselim sto cu sa 40 biti dovoljno mlada da uzivam, putujem i zabavljam se, a moje dijete dovoljno odraslo da ide u vojsku lol :D

----------


## kate

Mane nervira kad se jedince spominje kao da su iz neke sekte. Ježim se na tu riječ.
U biti ili si "obilježen" kao jedinac (razmažen) ili kao dio "čopora"(zanemaren), pa se stalno nešto uspoređuje, šta je bolje. Valjda je 2,3 taman.
Kakve veze ima odgoj jedinca ili nejedinca? Kao da je uopće bitno za išta.

Moja kcer je jedinica i svi beskrajno uživamo u tome, konačno. Godinama su nas svi "opsjedali" komentarima, kad će drugo, pa bi ja muljala, ja bi, ali ne ide, samo da se rješim. Pa su malu svi maltertirali s time, kao da ima feler jer nema brata ili sestru. A u biti nije istina, ne želimo, jednostavno nam je ovako baš super. Dok je bila mala, ponavljala je ko papiga da bi brata ili sestru, sad joj nije ni na kraj pameti.

Da se razumijemo, jako volim vidjeti obitelji s puno djece, to mi je baš super, divim im se, ali ne govorim "ona je jedno od četvero" kad mi nešto ne paše.
Da nam se dogodi još koje dijete veselili bi mu se se, naravno, ali ne zato što mislim da je to bolje za odgoj prvog djeteta.

Dakle ima nas koji smo presretni s brojkom 1

----------


## Romina

Ima nas  :Heart:

----------


## Bodulica

Općenito ne volim ovakve teme jer je broj djece u obitelji tako individualna i intimna stvar te je svatko sa svog stajališta u pravu jer za drugačije ne zna i možda i ne želi znati. Imam dvoje i ne mogu zamisliti život bez njih, ali isto tako bi bilo da imam samo jedno ili da ih imam  petero. A postoje i ljudi koji uopće ne žele djecu te mi je i to sasvim u redu iako to ne bi bio moj osoban izbor ukoliko nema nekih objektivnih razloga koji bi mi to onemogućili. Sve ostalo su mi predrasude jer smo prilično skloni uvažavati samo vlastita iskustva ili iskustva nekog tko je sličan nama.

Na ovu temu mi pada jedna anegdota na pamet. Moja pok. baba rođena davne 1905. mi je jednom pričala kako nije voljela mog dida i da joj je bio ružan te se nikad ne bi udala za njega da joj tako nisu odredili roditelji. Usput mi je spomenula da je voljela jednog drugog, a ja je upitam jel zato što joj je taj bio ljepši, a ona mi na to odgovori: "Ma nije ćerce zato ča je bija lip nego je bija jedinac." i onako nostalgično uzdahne da mi ju je došlo baš milo. I još mi je dala savjet da za muža izaberem jedinca, al me na kraju dopao jedan koji ne samo da nije jedinac već ima još sestru i dva brata. :Grin:  
I premda priznajem kako sam imala i sama predrasude o velikim obiteljima mm-a  ne bi mijenjala ni za jednog drugog makar sam u paketu s njim dobila i hrpu veselja i problema koje nose velike obitelji.

Još jedna zanimljivost mi je što je moja svekrva danas veliki zagovornik imanja manjeg broja djece i kaže da joj je vratiti vrijeme unatrag nikad ih ne bi toliko imala, ali je moj svekar bio taj koji je obožavao klince pa je čak bio među prvima muškarcima koji su uzeli porodiljni i ostali doma s djecom. Bilo je to prije skoro 30 godina (1983.) i još dan danas ga se mnogi i po tome sjećaju. :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Nikad nisam željela samo jedno dijete, MM je oduvijek želio samo jedno (oboje smo iz obitelji s dvoje djece). Bilo mi je važno da osjeti bratsku ljubav (brat i ja smo u ranom djetinjstvu imali užasan odnos, a kasnije - do sada, smo podrška i pomoć jedan drugome i jako mi puno znači) Pa još MPO priča - dakle djeca se ne događaju spontano.
Kad ono - iznenađenje - jedinac je postao dvojac. Bliži bratski odnos ne mogu imati. Blizanci su.
A sad bi MM još jedno dijete, svoju željenu kćerkicu.
Ja više ne želim novi postupak, trudnoću, porod, babinje - ništa od toga ne želim ponovo. Možda kad zaboravim sve ovo friško.

A super su mi ti stari postovi, većina je dobila još djece u međuvremenu.
Vidi samo MamaShe, imala je troje kad je pisala, sad je 5. na putu  :Laughing:

----------


## kate

> A super su mi ti stari postovi, većina je dobila još djece u međuvremenu.Vidi samo MamaShe, imala je troje kad je pisala, sad je 5. na putu


I ja sam primjetila, čestitke svima  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

samo sam došla primjetiti kako se percepcija mijenja, sad kad imam dvoje ne mogu zamisliti drugačije
nova bebe nas je osvježila na neki nevjerojatan način, kao da je cijela obiteljska dinamika dobila novi, energičniji ritam 
dok smo imali samo našu prvorođenu koja je bila jedinica 8 godina nisam pak mogla zamisliti drugačije 
i pasao nam je taj naš ritam koji smo uspostavili, pogotovo kad je malko poodrasla pa smo lako svugdje išli, zabavljali se

nije mi jako falilo drugo dijete, moram priznati
i često su me zamarali ljudi pitanjima i komentarima i automatskim pretpostavkama
kao, doktrorica u bolnici se bojala kako će mala jednu noć ostati ne nekoj infuziji jer je jedinica pa bi mogla plakati za nama i blablabla
a dijete ne da nije plakalo, nego ostala još dobrovoljno dan u bolnici, bilo joj fino  :Laughing: 

s tim da smo mm i ja prespavali taj dan vrijeme posjeta  :Embarassed: 
toliko o razmaženosti

sad uživam u ovom stanju i vjerujem da bih znala uživati i sa trećim
moja poanta je da nije bitan broj već atmosfera, osjećaj, vibra koju dajemo djetetu / djeci
a o broju djece ipak trebaju odlučiti samo oni kojih se to direktno tiče
i inače me smetaju komentari koji se odnose na brojčano stanje nečije obitelji i to mi je vrhunac neumjesnosti
kao da su ljudi dužni hodati svijetom i opravdavati zašto imaju jedno ili zašto imaju petero...

----------


## leonisa

evo ja bi mogla potpisat flopicin post, samo je moja bila jedinica punih 6g i nemamo ovaj isjecak iz bolnice.
jedino je starija uvijek htjela sestru ili brata da se moze s njima igrati.
danas je presretna sto je starija sestra.
ne vidim razliku u odgoju nje kao jedinice 6g, njenog odgoja nakon dolaske seke niti odgoja mladje.
jedina razlika moze biti da probam popraviti sta sam kiksala sa starijom. a kiksamo svi. i sovom cu kiksati. kiksanje je neminovno  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Prastara tema. Dobila sam i ja još jedno dijete u međuvremenu a vidim tu i jedan post cure koja je rekla da su ona i muž donijeli odluku da će njihovo dijete ostati jedinac. pa onda još jedan datum u potpisu, znači predomislili su se. 

Moji stavovi su ostali isti. Iako, sve više uviđam mane brojnih obitelji :Smile: 

Moja prijateljica se nakon dugo godina odlučila na dijete (dosad je govorila da neće nikad imati djecu). I, budući da ženska ima 34 godine, sad je uhvatila panika da je prestara. ma di stara, kažem joj, jesi poludila, neš ti godina. da, kaže ona, ali ja ne želim iamti samo jedno dijete. Ni dvoje. nego najmanje troje :Laughing: . Pa se jadna uplašila kad je počela računati dokad bi ona to sve trebala roditi. Eto, ima ns svakakvih i sve je to super.

----------


## Jurana

Majketi, koji fajt otprije 4 godine na ovoj temi. Baš me iznenadilo. Pretpostavljam da je puno pritiska na roditelje jedinaca kad su ovako osjetljivi na tu temu.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Pa i meni u ovoj situaciji je nezamislivo imat jedno dijete, jer sam po defaultu imala dvoje djece. I teško mi je zamisliti nas sa troje.

----------


## vertex

Išla sam se podsjetiti o čemu se radilo na ovoj temi i klikla nasumce na 4. stranicu pa samo želim reći da flower baš fali na forumu.

----------


## flopica

meni je sve više zamislivo imati troje
bit će da me hormoni još peru   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

pa ko djevojce sam zamisljala troje. tako da...samo sto ovog puta ne bi napravila toliku razliku, no nemam s druge strane zivaca imat dvogodisnje dijete i bebu  :Grin:

----------


## flopica

tako i ja malo ateriram kad zamislim tu situaciju
da sad uz ovu bebu imam još jedno od dvije godine  :drama: 

ali svejedno, nije mi skroz neprihvatljiva ta pomisao

----------


## flopica

ja sama na ovoj temi, mašim i odmašujem  :Grin: 
ali nema veze, zabavno mi - imam u okolini i primjer gdje je roditelj jedinca negativno nastrojen prema obiteljima s više djece
pa se ja pitam što je to u čovjeku da samo svoj izbor shvaća i prihvaća a sve tuđe mu je nerazumljivo
i spreman je popljuvati taj isti tuđi izbor iako ga se ne tiče ni na koji način

zašto je ljudima teško prihvatiti da smo različiti i da svatko ima svoje razloge?

čak kad se radi i o bliskim prijateljskim odnosima  :Crying or Very sad: 
mene to sve baca u depru jer ne mogu da se ne zapitam kakvi su to onda odnosi, koliko je tu išta stvarno i iskreno?

što se tiče odgoja jedinaca smatram da postoji razlika u odnosu na one koji to nisu iz prostog razloga što je po prirodi stvari pažnja i fokus na jednom djetetu. ne odgajam ja sad ovo drugo nešto specijalno drugačije (dobro, sad je još premalena za "odgoj") ali dok je prva bila " samica" kako ona to voli reći imam dojam da je meni bilo teže- stalno su mi misli bile usmjerene samo na nju. pa sam je ponekad znala malo i opteretiti, onako nesvjesno. sad za to jednostavno nemam vremena. ali ne vjerujem da ću ovu drugu nešto bitno drukčije odgajati. pri tome mislim na uspostavljanje nekih pravila i zakonitosti koji vrijede za našu obitelj, na učenje određenim vrijednostima i svjetonazorima.
s druge strane mislim da u određenoj mjeri s drugim, trećim, četvrtim..... imaš mogućnost ispraviti ili na vrijeme uočiti neke propuste koje si učinio s prvim. sve ovo naravno teoretiziram, nemam pojma kako će to u praksi izgleda...

ljudi imaju različita opravdanja za svoje izbore - od onoga da ne žele više djece jer su se nagledali gloženja oiko imovine pa je jedno garancija da se neće tući s nikim oko kuće - što neću uopće komentirati,  do onoga da imaju više djece jer imaju svi oko njih itditd...
mene smeta samo što se ikome opravdavaju, kao da izbor nije legitiman ako ga ne opravdaš svaki put iznova

----------


## micamaca30

Mislila sam da neću pisati na ovoj temi ali moram....
Majka sam jedinca ne zato što ne želimo više djecu nego zato što je valjda tako priroda odredila ili onaj svevišnji.,ne znam ali eto ne možemo više imati  :Sad:  .Moje dijete se razlikuje jedino po tome sto je sam i po ničemu drugom...Dijeli igračke kada netko dođe k njemu da se igra,slatkiše,ne tuče se i nije agresivan ne psuje ima 6 god,društven je zaigran i radoznao...Ne uspoređujem drugu djecu sa svojim jer nijedno dijete nije isto ali susjedini klinci (ima ih dvoje i jednako su stari s mojim) su zločesti,vole raditi pakosti ne dijele igračke s drugom djecom i ne dobivaju pažnju roditelja jer roditelji kažu da tad dijete postaje razmaženo (glupost al nek im bude).
Primjer mali se dođe igrati k mojem sinu koji ima dva traktora na pedale i mali sjedne na jedan traktor a moj mora gledati izdaleka jer ak mu se približi ovaj počne cviliti (znači klinac od susjede ne prihvača igru sa drugom djecom igrao bi se tuđim igračkama ali sam).Moj je krenuo lani u vrtić i sprijateljio se s hrpom djece ali od susjede klinci su odustali od vrtića jer im se nejde tamo jer teta zapovijeda....e da umalo zaboravih i oduvijek sam željela troje dječice i još uvijek se nadam jer nada umire zadnja ali ako je to "Božja"volja sam zahvalna i za ovo jedno  :Wink:

----------


## XENA

Imamo kćer, jedinica kao što se vidi iz potpisa ne bi trebala biti još dugo :Smile: 
Zanimljiva je naša nacija i ta sloboda da se ispituje "kada ćete na drugo", do onoga da se jedinca ne može dobro odgojiti, užas, loši roditelji ne mogu dobro odgojiti dijete bilo ono jedno ili ih bilo petero!
Mi smo uvijek planirali još djece, jedincima je sigurno drugačije, kao što reće flopica jerbo je sva pažnja usmjerena na njih, to su mi tete u vrtićo rekle , da se točno vidi koje je dijete jedinac  a koje nije ali ne u nekom negativnom kontekstu.

----------


## hipernova

moje skromno mišljenje je to da nije bitno da li je dijete jedino u obitelji ili ih ima dvoje, troje, petero.... Bit je u tome kako se roditelji postave prema djetetu/djeci , kako ih odgajaju, usmjeravaju. 
Primjera ima iz moje bliže okoline:
Poznajem obitelj sa jednim djetetom, koje je altruistično, spremno djeliti, nije agresivno i poštuje autoritet  odraslih, s druge strane moja rođakinja ima jedinca i to dijete je , neka mi Bog prosti što tako o djetetu govorim (nije jadno krivo) , tasmanijska neman na momente. 
I nadalje, sa mojim sinom ide dijete u vrtić koje ima doma još 2 brata i 2 seke i svi su vrlo fini , nisu agresivni, puni pažnje i pristojni. Ja uvijek kažem takvih bi 50 čuvala  :Smile: . S druge strane, poznajem troje braće (zovem ih Daltoni ) koji su nemogući, kad dođu na igralište u ulici svi se razbježe kući.

Ja ne bih rekla da ovisi da li dijete ima ili nema još braće i sestara, već ovisi kako ti roditelji odgajaju i kako se postavljaju.

----------


## hipernova

e da, to sam htjela naglasiti. nemojte misliti da braća Dalton dijele između sebe zato što ih je troje. Neki su dan bili sa mamom ispred mene u našoj maloj trgovinici u naselju, mama je kupila jedne orbit žvake za njih troje da podijele, no oni nisu bili zadovoljni svaki je htio svoje da ima u džepu, počupali su se oko te kutije do krvi. I šta je ženica napravila, vratila se na kasu i kupila još dva paketa orbit žvaka pod komentarom, ah šta češ ako kupiš jednom moraš svoj trojici.
Eto, o tome govorim, ona ih je tako naučila.

----------


## micamaca30

Tako je i kod moje susjede ako kupi jednom mora i drugom jer se međusobno pobiju, grizu znači nije to do toga dal je jedno ili petero važan je odgoj

----------


## trampolina

Braća Dalton  :Laughing: 
I moji bi mogli pokupit takav nadimak. Dijele, da, nakon što sam krv ispišala govoreći i govoreći, i još govorim! Sad je situacija super, spremni su na kompromise, ali tek nakon tri godine intenzivnog rada na tome.
Inače, ja sam jedinica, i još davne '90e sam rekla da moram imati bar troje djece da ne stignem onog jadnog prvog ugušit pustom brigom. Jer ja nemam mjere, a kako znam da nemam mjere onda sam napravila da nemam i vremena  :Grin:

----------


## centar

mi imamo jedno dijete, vec skolarku.

moram priznati da sam vec navikla da imam samo nju. kad ju vidim pomislim da sam prestara za drugo dijete ( ma, znam da nisam prestara, ali cesto cujem da djeca između kojih je velika razlika u godinama nisu povezana, da se stariji osjecaju odbaceno i zamjenjeno...)

----------


## flopica

> mi imamo jedno dijete, vec skolarku.
> 
> moram priznati da sam vec navikla da imam samo nju. kad ju vidim pomislim da sam prestara znisu povezana, da se stariji a drugo dijete ( ma, znam da nisam prestara, ali cesto cujem da djeca između kojih je velika razlika u godinama osjecaju odbaceno i zamjenjeno...)


ovo nije univerzalno pravilo koje vrijedi za sve one koji imaju djecu s većom dobnom razlikom
opet dolazimo do onoga da ključnu ulogu igraju roditelji i njihov stav prema tome
poznajem podosta ljudi koji imaju braću/sestre starije ili malđe godinu - dvije pa imaju nikakv odnos
poznajem i one koji imaju braću / sestre starije i po 15 godina pa je privrženost među njima naprosto opipljiva
tako da trvrdim da je to jedna od predrasuda

----------


## miffy34

moja poanta je da nije bitan broj već atmosfera, osjećaj, vibra koju dajemo djetetu / djeci
a o broju djece ipak trebaju odlučiti samo oni kojih se to direktno tiče
i inače me smetaju komentari koji se odnose na brojčano stanje nečije obitelji i to mi je vrhunac neumjesnosti
kao da su ludi dužni hodati svijetom i opravdavati zašto imaju jedno ili zašto imaju petero...[/QUOTE]

Potpis na flopicu

----------


## XENA

> mi imamo jedno dijete, vec skolarku.
> 
> moram priznati da sam vec navikla da imam samo nju. kad ju vidim pomislim da sam prestara za drugo dijete ( ma, znam da nisam prestara, ali cesto cujem da djeca između kojih je velika razlika u godinama nisu povezana, da se stariji osjecaju odbaceno i zamjenjeno...)


Razlika u godinama ne definira kakav će odnos djeca imati, mislim da svi imamo takve primjere oko sebe, a stariji će se osječati odbačeno i zamjenjeno ako se roditelji tako i postave.

Kao što *flopica* reće - predrasude

----------


## hipernova

da ne ispadne da ja kritiziram druge i ističem primjere "iz drugih dvorišta", mogu reći da ja imam dva sina , razlika je dvije godine među njima (5 i 7) i uz poneke dobre dane većinom su si kao pas i mačka. A zašto ? Jer sam ja pogriješila u njihovom odgoju, u tome kako sam se postavljala prema njima. Dakle, isključivo MOJA krivica . (već sam o tome pisala u nekim mojim prijašnjim postevima.)
Da pojasnim, oni nisu vani problematični niti u odnosima sa drugom djecom, oni su jedan prema drugome....brrr

----------


## Jurana

Hipernova, ne budi prestroga prema sebi, suparništvo među braćom je normalna stvar. Pokušaj vidjeti prednost tog njihovog sukobljavanja - oni vježbaju kako se izboriti za sebe u svijetu, a u uvjetima sigurnog obiteljskog okruženja. Treba se i (pametno) svađati naučiti.

----------


## vertex

hipernova, nadam se da ne misliš da je to stanje nepovratno? Mislim da to što kažeš da si zabrljala imaš vremena popravljati i popraviti.

----------


## hipernova

ma je, je, stvari idu nabolje, trudimo se svi da se greške isprave i popravi ono gdje smo kiksali.

ali, mi je žao djece, što ih nisam znala naučiti kako da se nose sa nekim stvarima i poštedjela ih mučnih svađa, plača i kazni. 

zato kažem, vraćajući se na prvotni post da  djeca i njihovo ponašanje sa braćom ili bez njih  je preslika roditelja i atmosfere u kojoj se to dijete ili djeca odgajaju.

----------


## centar

ja sam to pitanje postavila jer i sama imam sestru stariju 20 godina. vise sam ju smatrala "mamom", nego sestrom i danas zivimo udaljene 400 kilometara jedna od druge, niti se vidimo niti cujemo.
ok, vrlo je vjerojatno da između moje djece nece biti takva razlika jer sam za to ipak prestara, ali sto je s razlikom od 10ak godina. znate ono, kad braca i sestre spavaju u jednoj sobi, imaju krevete na kat, pa ja necu moci curi u pubertetu uvaliti dijete od 3-4 godine u istu sobu ( cini se da cemo trebati veci stan  :Smile:  ), pa kad starije dijete ode na faks i brata/sestru vidi jednom u par mjeseci, nađe decka, pa ako mi se s 20 uda, a moje drugo dijete u nizim razredima osnovne skole...  :Laughing:

----------


## Bodulica

Više puta sam napisala, ali ću ponoviti. Imam 8 godina stariju sestru i jako se dobro slažemo. Doduše, dobar dio djetinjstva mi je bila poput druge mame, ali smo oduvijek bile bliske. Igrom slučaja smo se udale i rodile u razmaku od mjesec dana pa nas je to još dodatno povezalo.
S druge strane, znam par primjera braće i sestara s minimalnom dobnom razlikom koji nažalost niti ne komuniciraju.
Sve je to tako individualno.

----------


## lasica

djeca se trebaju rađati iz ljubavi i odgajati u ljubavi kad god dođu,dobro dođu,koliko ih dođe,dobro dođe.ionako ne možeš znati kakva će ti biti djeca unaprijed.možeš naštancati troje sa malom razlikom pa da se ne podnose,a može biti i veća razlika pa da su brižni jedno prema drugome.a i mijenjaju se odnosi tijekom vremena..

----------


## Peterlin

> Više puta sam napisala, ali ću ponoviti. Imam 8 godina stariju sestru i jako se dobro slažemo. Doduše, dobar dio djetinjstva mi je bila poput druge mame, ali smo oduvijek bile bliske. Igrom slučaja smo se udale i rodile u razmaku od mjesec dana pa nas je to još dodatno povezalo.
> S druge strane, znam par primjera braće i sestara s minimalnom dobnom razlikom koji nažalost niti ne komuniciraju.
> Sve je to tako individualno.


Slično je kod mene, ali ja imam 8 godina mlađeg brata. Isto imamo solidan odnos i danas kao što smo ga imali i u djetinjstvu. MM je jedinac i rekao je jednom da je to jedino što mu je falilo u životu - brat ili sestra...

Moja djeca su pak rođena s minimalnom dobnom razlikom (bili smo relativno stari roditelji, pa smo odlučili probati). 

S druge strane, lako se moglo dogoditi da ostanemo na jednom djetetu. To bi bila ravnopravna solucija. Ja sam dugo bila jedino dijete u obitelji i znam kako to izgleda. Zapravo, ne vidim načina da se uopće usporedi što je bolje jer to je jednostavno drugačije, a svaka kombinacija je dobra. Što se tiče odnosa braće u odrasloj dobi, to ovisi o previše stvari (karakter, životne okolnosti) ne samo o dobnoj razlici i odgoju. Teško je tu bilo što predvidjeti.

----------


## Lili75

Ja imam seku i ne mogu zamislit da sam bila jedinica jer znam što bih sve propustila. 

Isto tako kad smo se mi suočili s dijagnozom neplodnosti i kad smo krenuli u MPO, ja nikad al nikad nisam pomislila i zamislila to jedno iščekivano dijete nego su mi cijelo vrijeme u mislima bila moja djeca njih dvoje (i troje mi je preslatko al mi je too much logistički po ZG + moji carski + nespavanje..), drugo da niej išlo vjerujem da bi posvojili. Na kraju smo dobili iznenađenja prirodnim putem njih dvoje. i zbog toga mi je srce prepuno!!!!

Odgoj definitivno ne može biti isti jer nisu iste ni okolnosti, al vjerujem da itekako ima jedinaca koji nisu razmaženi i egocentrici,e sad koliko je takvih u odnosu na ukupan broj, o tome bi se dalo diskutirati.

----------

